# Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle



## Political Junky

The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.

Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle

The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.

*What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."


----------



## Political Junky

Beautiful couple


----------



## ChrisL

The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!


Yep.....and maybe they might get rid of that big nose and bucked teeth as a result.


----------



## August West

ChrisL said:


> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!


Actually she`s not that common. She and Harry have common ancestors.
Meghan Markle - Wikipedia


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Wasn't Trump married to her first?.....................................................................


----------



## Mindful

ChrisL said:


> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!



Henry V111 married commoners.


----------



## ChrisL

It was a JOKE, peeps.


----------



## Mindful

Big change compared to 1936.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Political Junky said:


> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."


Who gives a fuck, I sure don't..We kicked England's butt over 200 years ago, just so we don't have to put up with the royal pain in the asses.  Yet here are a few swooning over them, like they are better than US... Which they aren't..


----------



## Mindful

andaronjim said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck, I sure don't..We kicked England's butt over 200 years ago, just so we don't have to put up with the royal pain in the asses.  Yet here are a few swooning over them, like they are better than US... Which they aren't..
Click to expand...


You drool over them, more than we do.

It's not their fault.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.


----------



## mudwhistle

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wasn't Trump married to her first?.....................................................................


Nope....that was another actress with the first letter M.


----------



## OldLady

WillHaftawaite said:


> Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.


I thought of King Edward's abdication to marry Wallis Simpson.  The Royal family has come a long way, baby.
They learned the lesson with the Diana/Camilla mess.  If the Royal men have chosen their partner, live with it or they'll burn the house down.


----------



## mudwhistle

andaronjim said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck, I sure don't..We kicked England's butt over 200 years ago, just so we don't have to put up with the royal pain in the asses.  Yet here are a few swooning over them, like they are better than US... Which they aren't..
Click to expand...

England has been our allies for over 150 years.
I don't believe in rubbing a 200 year war in the noses of our friends.
Germany and Japan are our friends now. 
Much closer friends than Russia.


----------



## OldLady

Political Junky said:


> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."


An occasion for splendid hats!   I can't wait!


----------



## martybegan

mudwhistle said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck, I sure don't..We kicked England's butt over 200 years ago, just so we don't have to put up with the royal pain in the asses.  Yet here are a few swooning over them, like they are better than US... Which they aren't..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> England has been our allies for over 150 years.
> I don't believe in rubbing a 200 year war in the noses of our friends.
> Germany and Japan are our friends now.
> Much closer friends than Russia.
Click to expand...


Exactly, although our Friendship with England is more like a rebellious child who emancipated themselves finally going back to Christmas dinner, while our Friendship with the Germans and Japanese is more like a former criminal being friends with the cops who arrested their asses.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

mudwhistle said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck, I sure don't..We kicked England's butt over 200 years ago, just so we don't have to put up with the royal pain in the asses.  Yet here are a few swooning over them, like they are better than US... Which they aren't..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> England has been our allies for over 150 years.
> I don't believe in rubbing a 200 year war in the noses of our friends.
> Germany and Japan are our friends now.
> Much closer friends than Russia.
Click to expand...

When royalty is present and I am supposed to genuflect in their presence, I say "Bullshit", just like if a Movie Star or Prof Athlete walk by, as they are equal to me, not superior.  Too many idiots out there put these people on the pedestal, and it goes to their heads...We all bleed the same, and while some can catch a ball or make a movie better than me , I want any one of those elites to fix a F-15 or A-10....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Mindful said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck, I sure don't..We kicked England's butt over 200 years ago, just so we don't have to put up with the royal pain in the asses.  Yet here are a few swooning over them, like they are better than US... Which they aren't..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You drool over them, more than we do.
> 
> It's not their fault.
Click to expand...

I don't "DROOL" over anyone.  It is you liberal sycophants, that drool over anyone who you think are smarter than yourselves9and that isn't saying much), except anyone with a (R) in front of their names.


----------



## Mindful

andaronjim said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck, I sure don't..We kicked England's butt over 200 years ago, just so we don't have to put up with the royal pain in the asses.  Yet here are a few swooning over them, like they are better than US... Which they aren't..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You drool over them, more than we do.
> 
> It's not their fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't "DROOL" over anyone.  It is you liberal sycophants, that drool over anyone who you think are smarter than yourselves9and that isn't saying much), except anyone with a (R) in front of their names.
Click to expand...


I'm a liberal? How could you?


----------



## August West

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wasn't Trump married to her first?.....................................................................


No. He only buys his wives overseas.


----------



## mudwhistle

August West said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't Trump married to her first?.....................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> No. He only buys his wives overseas.
Click to expand...

Jealous much???


----------



## Mindful

How times have changed.

American, divorced, and bi-racial.


----------



## Mindful

Would it be possible to have a Trump-free zone?


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Political Junky said:


> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."



Why anybody gives a damn what these people do is a mystery to me. I always thought it was just women who followed this crap......


----------



## dannyboys

BuckToothMoron said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why anybody gives a damn what these people do is a mystery to me. I always thought it was just women who followed this crap......
Click to expand...

P Junky is more 'woman' than man. And he's a Brit.
His idea of a good time is watching Coronation Street reruns.


----------



## Lysistrata

OldLady said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> An occasion for splendid hats!   I can't wait!
> View attachment 162932
Click to expand...

I never understood the British preoccupation with hats. When Camilla Parker-Bowles married Prince Charles, she looked like she had a sheaf of grass growing out of her head. I learned to hate hats during my childhood growing up in the U.S. in the Roman Catholic Church, which had an obsession back then with female persons having to have something stuck on their heads to enter the church, resulting in me sometimes wearing a tissue pinned to my head. This custom was so stupid, so moronic. For me to put something on my head now, it must be 25 degrees or below.


----------



## bodecea

ChrisL said:


> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!


Get rid of that hemophiliac gene.


----------



## bodecea

andaronjim said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck, I sure don't..We kicked England's butt over 200 years ago, just so we don't have to put up with the royal pain in the asses.  Yet here are a few swooning over them, like they are better than US... Which they aren't..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You drool over them, more than we do.
> 
> It's not their fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't "DROOL" over anyone.  It is you liberal sycophants, that drool over anyone who you think are smarter than yourselves9and that isn't saying much), except anyone with a (R) in front of their names.
Click to expand...

It has been an odd thing here on USMB that the only posters ever calling Former President Obama "messiah" are RWrs, GOPrs, Alt-Righties, and trumpanzees.


----------



## Esmeralda

Lysistrata said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> An occasion for splendid hats!   I can't wait!
> View attachment 162932
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never understood the British preoccupation with hats. When Camilla Parker-Bowles married Prince Charles, she looked like she had a sheaf of grass growing out of her head. I learned to hate hats during my childhood growing up in the U.S. in the Roman Catholic Church, which had an obsession back then with female persons having to have something stuck on their heads to enter the church, resulting in me sometimes wearing a tissue pinned to my head. This custom was so stupid, so moronic. For me to put something on my head now, it must be 25 degrees or below.
Click to expand...

Actually, I can't stand hats so much I wear earmuffs instead of hats when it gets very cold.

The vast majority of those hats the English aristocrats wear are really stupid and ugly. Those women look very, very silly and foolish.  I guess MM will have to start wearing them too.


----------



## Mindful

dannyboys said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why anybody gives a damn what these people do is a mystery to me. I always thought it was just women who followed this crap......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P Junky is more 'woman' than man. And he's a Brit.
> His idea of a good time is watching Coronation Street reruns.
Click to expand...


I watched it live in a downtown DC hotel.


----------



## Mindful

Esmeralda said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> An occasion for splendid hats!   I can't wait!
> View attachment 162932
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never understood the British preoccupation with hats. When Camilla Parker-Bowles married Prince Charles, she looked like she had a sheaf of grass growing out of her head. I learned to hate hats during my childhood growing up in the U.S. in the Roman Catholic Church, which had an obsession back then with female persons having to have something stuck on their heads to enter the church, resulting in me sometimes wearing a tissue pinned to my head. This custom was so stupid, so moronic. For me to put something on my head now, it must be 25 degrees or below.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I can't stand hats so much I wear earmuffs instead of hats when it gets very cold.
> 
> The vast majority of those hats the English aristocrats wear are really stupid and ugly. Those women look very, very silly and foolish.  I guess MM will have to start wearing them too.
Click to expand...


Ever tried a fascinator?


----------



## Lysistrata

Mindful said:


> How times have changed.
> 
> American, divorced, and bi-racial.


And? Any problems here?


----------



## Mindful

Lysistrata said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How times have changed.
> 
> American, divorced, and bi-racial.
> 
> 
> 
> And? Any problems here?
Click to expand...


Not atall. The Royal Family has learned some hard lessons.

And Britain has become a multi racial society.


----------



## Lysistrata

Seriously. He seems nice. She seems nice. Neither are answerable for any "problem" their parents supposedly posed (I don't see any) and neither picked his/her parents. I wish them decades of love and happiness together. Love is love, and this is great! 
Instead of unjustly dumping on LGBTs, why don't we heterosexuals start celebrating our relationships. 
Good luck to Meghan and Harry!


----------



## Mindful

Lysistrata said:


> Seriously. He seems nice. She seems nice. Neither are answerable for any "problem" their parents supposedly posed (I don't see any) and neither picked his/her parents. I wish them decades of love and happiness together. Love is love, and this is great!
> Instead of unjustly dumping on LGBTs, why don't we heterosexuals start celebrating our relationships.
> Good luck to Meghan and Harry!



You think we might find true love on this forum?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Mindful said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> An occasion for splendid hats!   I can't wait!
> View attachment 162932
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never understood the British preoccupation with hats. When Camilla Parker-Bowles married Prince Charles, she looked like she had a sheaf of grass growing out of her head. I learned to hate hats during my childhood growing up in the U.S. in the Roman Catholic Church, which had an obsession back then with female persons having to have something stuck on their heads to enter the church, resulting in me sometimes wearing a tissue pinned to my head. This custom was so stupid, so moronic. For me to put something on my head now, it must be 25 degrees or below.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I can't stand hats so much I wear earmuffs instead of hats when it gets very cold.
> 
> The vast majority of those hats the English aristocrats wear are really stupid and ugly. Those women look very, very silly and foolish.  I guess MM will have to start wearing them too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever tried a fascinator?
Click to expand...

9 out of ten people don't know what they are.  I love hats.  It's worth watching Miss Fishers Mysteries just for the hats.


----------



## Mindful

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> An occasion for splendid hats!   I can't wait!
> View attachment 162932
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never understood the British preoccupation with hats. When Camilla Parker-Bowles married Prince Charles, she looked like she had a sheaf of grass growing out of her head. I learned to hate hats during my childhood growing up in the U.S. in the Roman Catholic Church, which had an obsession back then with female persons having to have something stuck on their heads to enter the church, resulting in me sometimes wearing a tissue pinned to my head. This custom was so stupid, so moronic. For me to put something on my head now, it must be 25 degrees or below.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I can't stand hats so much I wear earmuffs instead of hats when it gets very cold.
> 
> The vast majority of those hats the English aristocrats wear are really stupid and ugly. Those women look very, very silly and foolish.  I guess MM will have to start wearing them too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever tried a fascinator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9 out of ten people don't know what they are.  I love hats.  It's worth watching Miss Fishers Mysteries just for the hats.
Click to expand...


Watch Royal Ascot next time.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Harry never liked being of royal birth.  He's spoken out against the monarchy many times.  There is virtually no chance of him ever being necessary to the bloodline.  He can take his marriage of rebellion and retire in obscurity.   That is until the divorce.


----------



## Lysistrata

Mindful said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. He seems nice. She seems nice. Neither are answerable for any "problem" their parents supposedly posed (I don't see any) and neither picked his/her parents. I wish them decades of love and happiness together. Love is love, and this is great!
> Instead of unjustly dumping on LGBTs, why don't we heterosexuals start celebrating our relationships.
> Good luck to Meghan and Harry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think we might find true love on this forum?
Click to expand...

I don't think so. Too much negativity. It seems that this forum brings out the worst in some people. Too much hate. Too much ugliness. I would be delighted to see heterosexuals appear who are committed to love and happiness together. The LGBTs have showed us the way with their efforts to achieve marriage, and how much effort this took! Let heterosexuals follow suit, no domestic violence, sexual harassment, "religious" obsessions that the penis must rule in the love nest and make all the decisions. Try love and respect. Kiss. Cuddle. Be proud of your best friend.


----------



## Mindful

Lysistrata said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. He seems nice. She seems nice. Neither are answerable for any "problem" their parents supposedly posed (I don't see any) and neither picked his/her parents. I wish them decades of love and happiness together. Love is love, and this is great!
> Instead of unjustly dumping on LGBTs, why don't we heterosexuals start celebrating our relationships.
> Good luck to Meghan and Harry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think we might find true love on this forum?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so. Too much negativity. It seems that this forum brings out the worst in some people. Too much hate. Too much ugliness. I would be delighted to see heterosexuals appear who are committed to love and happiness together. The LGBTs have showed us the way with their efforts to achieve marriage, and how much effort this took! Let heterosexuals follow suit, no domestic violence, sexual harassment, "religious" obsessions that the penis must rule in the love nest and make all the decisions. Try love and respect. Kiss. Cuddle. Be proud of your best friend.
Click to expand...


The penis must rule. That's a good one. It dominates the thinking of the old dodderers.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Mindful said:


> Big change compared to 1936.


Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.


----------



## Lysistrata

Mindful said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. He seems nice. She seems nice. Neither are answerable for any "problem" their parents supposedly posed (I don't see any) and neither picked his/her parents. I wish them decades of love and happiness together. Love is love, and this is great!
> Instead of unjustly dumping on LGBTs, why don't we heterosexuals start celebrating our relationships.
> Good luck to Meghan and Harry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think we might find true love on this forum?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so. Too much negativity. It seems that this forum brings out the worst in some people. Too much hate. Too much ugliness. I would be delighted to see heterosexuals appear who are committed to love and happiness together. The LGBTs have showed us the way with their efforts to achieve marriage, and how much effort this took! Let heterosexuals follow suit, no domestic violence, sexual harassment, "religious" obsessions that the penis must rule in the love nest and make all the decisions. Try love and respect. Kiss. Cuddle. Be proud of your best friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The penis must rule. That's a good one. It dominates the thinking of the old dodderers.
Click to expand...

This is the sickness of the persons who identity with the sick social notion known as "patriarchy." I know that I am not supposed to use this word as the right-wingers hate it, but it centers on the rule of the penis in a heterosexual relationship as being supreme with no reason.


----------



## Mindful

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
Click to expand...


The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.


----------



## Mindful

Just watched the live TV interview with the couple. 

They've both got odd shaped noses.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Mindful said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
Click to expand...

There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.  

Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Meh.


----------



## Mindful

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
Click to expand...


Whatever.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.



*"Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.*"

Will Grace Kelly was perfect and exquisite and sophisticated, this Meghan woman is half Jungle Bunny her mother is negro.

Harry the Oil Driller, the Mother on the left.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.*"
> 
> Will Grace Kelly was perfect and exquisite and sophisticated, this Meghan woman is half Jungle Bunny her mother is negro.
> 
> Harry the Oil Driller, the Mother on the left.
Click to expand...


Doesn't seem to bother the royal family, why does it bother you?

are you a racist?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
Click to expand...


Well if Harry was heir to that British Throne no way would they have allowed him to marry a Mulatto. Well Diana who was basically a whore had a thing for fucking Pakis and that Kebab Dodi so Harry has inherited that from her except it's half African his one.

Meghan pre nose job and other plastic surgery work even so she retains strong African features.


----------



## Peach

Political Junky said:


> Beautiful couple



Yes, beautiful, and they appear happy together.


----------



## Lysistrata

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
Click to expand...

Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.*"
> 
> Will Grace Kelly was perfect and exquisite and sophisticated, this Meghan woman is half Jungle Bunny her mother is negro.
> 
> Harry the Oil Driller, the Mother on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to bother the royal family, why does it bother you?
> 
> are you a racist?
Click to expand...


I think it does bother them they just cannot publicly say it does or they'll be called racist.

I am consistent Will that it is disrespecting your Ancestors to burn the coal or oil drill, they spent Centuries perfecting your DNA and to throw that away is disrespectful.

Who cares anyhow Harry isn't heir to that throne, at least William married Kate and has bred now three children. Britains fucked anyway half of their capital city are African and Kebab and they have a Paki Mayor, Winston Churchill must be turning in his grave he was not exactly fond of Africans or Kebabs.


----------



## Mindful

In spite of its roots, we are apparently still perfectly comfortable using the phrase, even though royal blood has probably been mixed for centuries. There have been Africans throughout Europe since at least Roman times, and marriages between European royals, with their fondness for black servants, slaves and extramarital reproduction, make it unsurprising that Queen Charlotte, wife of George III – described, in an era when slaves were omnipresent, as “ugly”, with a dark complexion and flared nostrils – may well have had some African heritage. So might Queen Philippa, wife of Edward III, described as having broad nostrils and a wide mouth, and as being “brown of skin all over”.

We are as unwilling to embrace the ethnic heritage of the royal family as we are to investigate their centuries-old links with the slave trade. When asked about Queen Charlotte’s origins a few years ago, the royal historian Hugo Vickers assured Brits that even if African blood had penetrated the royal bloodline “there would be no shame attached to it” and “it  wouldn’t show that they are significantly black”. What a relief.

Prince Harry, Meghan Markle and the myth of royal purity | Afua Hirsch


----------



## Mindful

Lysistrata said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
Click to expand...


Should never have married Diana. She was basically a brood mare.

Camille was considered to be not aristocratic enough in those days. Can you imagine?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lysistrata said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
Click to expand...


Everything about it screams marriage of rebellion, she's a Mulatto that's all you need to know that its a rebellion. He should just do what the usual has always been, keep this one hidden as a mistress to get extra fucks from and marry someone more appropriate also it's never a good idea to marry outside your Class, Americans won't get that as you don't have an actual Class system yours is based on how much money some Meat Packing Heir from New York has been passed down or whatever which is not a Class system, you cannot buy your way into a Higher Class you are born into it and you also cannot change what Class you are.

This is a European thing so Americans don't get this stuff.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.*"
> 
> Will Grace Kelly was perfect and exquisite and sophisticated, this Meghan woman is half Jungle Bunny her mother is negro.
> 
> Harry the Oil Driller, the Mother on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to bother the royal family, why does it bother you?
> 
> are you a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it does bother them they just cannot publicly say it does or they'll be called racist.
> 
> I am consistent Will that it is disrespecting your Ancestors to burn the coal or oil drill, they spent Centuries perfecting your DNA and to throw that away is disrespectful.
> 
> Who cares anyhow Harry isn't heir to that throne, at least William married Kate and has bred now three children. Britains fucked anyway half of their capital city are African and Kebab and they have a Paki Mayor, Winston Churchill must be turning in his grave he was not exactly fond of Africans or Kebabs.
Click to expand...




Lucy Hamilton said:


> I am consistent Will that it is disrespecting your Ancestors to burn the coal or oil drill, they spent Centuries perfecting your DNA and to throw that away is disrespectful.


are you that sure of your ancestry?

I have whites, blacks, tans, and some with a tinge of yellow in my current family.

English, Irish, Scots, German, Filipino, Cajun, etc.

If you seriously believe your line has been lily white since Adam and Eve walked out of the Garden...

you have serious problems with reality.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should never have married Diana. She was basically a brood mare.
> 
> Camille was considered to be not aristocratic enough in those days. Can you imagine?
Click to expand...


Camille is 100% better than Diana, not sure why Charles didn't get married to Camilla in the 1970s or perhaps she was already married I'll have to Google.

IMHO the best British Royal was Princess Margaret and they destroyed her life and she went into alcoholism, all this because she wanted to marry that Peter ???? in the 1950s and was told she couldn't because he was divorced and he was very suave and well educated and from good stock.

Now look at this Harry the Oil Driller and the MSM are orgasmic because he's OMG being Diverse and Multicultural. WTF pathetic.

Unless things are stopped probably Prince George when he grows up will be told he's got to marry a Kebab woman from Pakistan or whatever, the British are going so far down the toilet now with Infinity Immigration they'll have to have a Paki Queen.


----------



## Lysistrata

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.*"
> 
> Will Grace Kelly was perfect and exquisite and sophisticated, this Meghan woman is half Jungle Bunny her mother is negro.
> 
> Harry the Oil Driller, the Mother on the left.
Click to expand...

What the hell is a "jungle bunny"? Please explain, racist trash.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should never have married Diana. She was basically a brood mare.
> 
> Camille was considered to be not aristocratic enough in those days. Can you imagine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Camille is 100% better than Diana, not sure why Charles didn't get married to Camilla in the 1970s or perhaps she was already married I'll have to Google.
> 
> IMHO the best British Royal was Princess Margaret and they destroyed her life and she went into alcoholism, all this because she wanted to marry that Peter ???? in the 1950s and was told she couldn't because he was divorced and he was very suave and well educated and from good stock.
> 
> Now look at this Harry the Oil Driller and the MSM are orgasmic because he's OMG being Diverse and Multicultural. WTF pathetic.
> 
> Unless things are stopped probably Prince George when he grows up will be told he's got to marry a Kebab woman from Pakistan or whatever, the British are going so far down the toilet now with Infinity Immigration they'll have to have a Paki Queen.
Click to expand...


I explained why they didn't marry. Charles was dithering, joined the navy, and then Camille got married to a serial philanderer. And as I said, she was unacceptable to the Royal Family in terms of breeding.


----------



## Lysistrata

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if Harry was heir to that British Throne no way would they have allowed him to marry a Mulatto. Well Diana who was basically a whore had a thing for fucking Pakis and that Kebab Dodi so Harry has inherited that from her except it's half African his one.
> 
> Meghan pre nose job and other plastic surgery work even so she retains strong African features.
Click to expand...


Why the racist crap?


----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever.
Click to expand...

TC  is


----------



## Esmeralda

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if Harry was heir to that British Throne no way would they have allowed him to marry a Mulatto. Well Diana who was basically a whore had a thing for fucking Pakis and that Kebab Dodi so Harry has inherited that from her except it's half African his one.
> 
> Meghan pre nose job and other plastic surgery work even so she retains strong African features.
Click to expand...

~There isn't any question about the fact that you are a racist, a sickening, raging racist.

And her nose is exactly the same. We are looking at the difference between a little kid and a 36 year old woman.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".

If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Esmeralda said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if Harry was heir to that British Throne no way would they have allowed him to marry a Mulatto. Well Diana who was basically a whore had a thing for fucking Pakis and that Kebab Dodi so Harry has inherited that from her except it's half African his one.
> 
> Meghan pre nose job and other plastic surgery work even so she retains strong African features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~There isn't any question about the fact that you are a racist, a sickening, raging racist.
> 
> And her nose is exactly the same. We are looking at the difference between a little kid and a 36 year old woman.
Click to expand...


I don't care what you think, deal with it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tipsycatlover said:


> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.



^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.*"
> 
> Will Grace Kelly was perfect and exquisite and sophisticated, this Meghan woman is half Jungle Bunny her mother is negro.
> 
> Harry the Oil Driller, the Mother on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to bother the royal family, why does it bother you?
> 
> are you a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it does bother them they just cannot publicly say it does or they'll be called racist.
> 
> I am consistent Will that it is disrespecting your Ancestors to burn the coal or oil drill, they spent Centuries perfecting your DNA and to throw that away is disrespectful.
> 
> Who cares anyhow Harry isn't heir to that throne, at least William married Kate and has bred now three children. Britains fucked anyway half of their capital city are African and Kebab and they have a Paki Mayor, Winston Churchill must be turning in his grave he was not exactly fond of Africans or Kebabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am consistent Will that it is disrespecting your Ancestors to burn the coal or oil drill, they spent Centuries perfecting your DNA and to throw that away is disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you that sure of your ancestry?
> 
> I have whites, blacks, tans, and some with a tinge of yellow in my current family.
> 
> English, Irish, Scots, German, Filipino, Cajun, etc.
> 
> If you seriously believe your line has been lily white since Adam and Eve walked out of the Garden...
> 
> you have serious problems with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"are you that sure of your ancestry?"*
> 
> Yes because it's what our type of family known for knowing about our Ancestry in obsessive detail, I'm not getting into it I have only mentioned it once this is the second and last time I will mention that my family are a very very very very old  Aristocratic family. Our entire family records have been preserved for many Centuries, very interesting to read but nobody can touch most of the documents now as they are so old we're frightened of damaging them, so they are all behind protective glass casing.
> 
> Our family archive has been cataloged and preserved, this is how we know we have been Roman Catholic since the 5th Century, during Pope Celestine I.
> 
> You Americans like to proudly shout about being Mutts or a Melting Pot in your veins, sorry we don't do Mutts, we preserve our Heritage, Harry is marrying a Mulatto and its basic rebellion why he's doing this it's unheard of or at least very rare for someone born in that environment to marry not only someone of great lower family social standing but added to it a Mutt.
Click to expand...




Lucy Hamilton said:


> I will mention that my family are a very very very very old Aristocratic family.



Odds are excellent there are far more 'mutts' in your ancestry than you would want to believe.

Shame you've been brainwashed so heavily.

Hopefully, descendants will not suffer your prejudices.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
Click to expand...




Lucy Hamilton said:


> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.



Why would anyone want it?


----------



## Lysistrata

Mindful said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should never have married Diana. She was basically a brood mare.
> 
> Camille was considered to be not aristocratic enough in those days. Can you imagine?
Click to expand...

The royal family wanted a virgin of royal blood who had no idea what she was getting into and could be impregnated and produce heirs. Poor, poor thing, Diana. I think that she tried her hardest and had a decent heart, even though she was not the brightest human on the planet.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tipsycatlover said:


> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.


That was 2005, 12  years ago. He was 20. In college. He is now 33.  Obviously he didn't get as good of an education at his expensive private schools as he should have, but he made a childish mistake when he was only 20.  Nothing really to do with the grown man  he is today.


----------



## Nia88

Tipsycatlover said:


> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.



Being 3 years older is considerably older? And so what she's divorced? This isn't the 1920s anymore.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
Click to expand...


I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.


----------



## Mindful

Lysistrata said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should never have married Diana. She was basically a brood mare.
> 
> Camille was considered to be not aristocratic enough in those days. Can you imagine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The royal family wanted a virgin of royal blood who had no idea what she was getting into and could be impregnated and produce heirs. Poor, poor thing, Diana. I think that she tried her hardest and had a decent heart, even though she was not the brightest human on the planet.
Click to expand...


She had to undergo tests to define her fertility prior to marriage.


----------



## Esmeralda

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lysistrata

Mindful said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should never have married Diana. She was basically a brood mare.
> 
> Camille was considered to be not aristocratic enough in those days. Can you imagine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The royal family wanted a virgin of royal blood who had no idea what she was getting into and could be impregnated and produce heirs. Poor, poor thing, Diana. I think that she tried her hardest and had a decent heart, even though she was not the brightest human on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She had to undergo tests to define her fertility prior to marriage.
Click to expand...

It was pretty disgusting. People continue to trade in female bodies up until today, and some people actually find this acceptable when we all know that this practice is indecent and anti-human.


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!



lol. They could do with less Blue and more RED!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

andaronjim said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck, I sure don't..We kicked England's butt over 200 years ago, just so we don't have to put up with the royal pain in the asses.  Yet here are a few swooning over them, like they are better than US... Which they aren't..
Click to expand...


Just think; because you rebellious colonials were revolting you now have to watch and play a variation of Rounders rather than enjoy the delights of CRICKET!! You now have NFL(kneelers anyone) instead of RUGBY!! I'd say you LOST!!! 

Greg


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
Click to expand...


It's not like this came from out of the blue.  At the time Diana died, she was having an affair with Pakistani, Dodi Al Fayed and rumored to be pregnant with this child.   Al Fayed's father maintained that the monarchy had Diana and Dodi killed to prevent a non white child born into the royal family.   This has got to be an impossible burden for a boy, devoted to his mother, to bear.    Harry intends to force a non white baby down the collective Royal throat and make them choke on it.  

How can this not be obvious?????


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
Click to expand...


Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.

Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.

EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.


----------



## Lysistrata

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
Click to expand...

So just what problem do you have with a person who has a European-descended parent and an African-descended parent? The only thing that matters is that these two are happy together in the end.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. They could do with less Blue and more RED!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Blue? It was all taken over by Germans, when all the English kings died out, from different methods.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck, I sure don't..We kicked England's butt over 200 years ago, just so we don't have to put up with the royal pain in the asses.  Yet here are a few swooning over them, like they are better than US... Which they aren't..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just think; because you rebellious colonials were revolting you now have to watch and play a variation of Rounders rather than enjoy the delights of CRICKET!! You now have NFL(kneelers anyone) instead of RUGBY!! I'd say you LOST!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Ah cricket. The stability of the Empire.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like this came from out of the blue.  At the time Diana died, she was having an affair with Pakistani, Dodi Al Fayed and rumored to be pregnant with this child.   Al Fayed's father maintained that the monarchy had Diana and Dodi killed to prevent a non white child born into the royal family.   This has got to be an impossible burden for a boy, devoted to his mother, to bear.    Harry intends to force a non white baby down the collective Royal throat and make them choke on it.
> 
> How can this not be obvious?????
Click to expand...


Exactly and there is something psychological about this from Harry, the other situation is that British Royal family has a modern history of all being divorced the marriages not lasting, so then will be the same Harry will stick it to the family who treated his mother with such contempt by giving them a Mulatto child as payback - which is the most outrageous thing he can do now, see my other comments you don't oil drill or coal burn it's just not social protocol - and then when that happens he'll divorce this Meghan woman, I say probably the whole thing is finished within two years.


----------



## gtopa1

Lysistrata said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> An occasion for splendid hats!   I can't wait!
> View attachment 162932
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never understood the British preoccupation with hats. When Camilla Parker-Bowles married Prince Charles, she looked like she had a sheaf of grass growing out of her head. I learned to hate hats during my childhood growing up in the U.S. in the Roman Catholic Church, which had an obsession back then with female persons having to have something stuck on their heads to enter the church, resulting in me sometimes wearing a tissue pinned to my head. This custom was so stupid, so moronic. For me to put something on my head now, it must be 25 degrees or below.
Click to expand...


Not really; stopped us boys dipping the girls hair into molten candle wax. Crikey we copped it, especially if their hair caught fire.

Greg


----------



## Political Junky

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.*"
> 
> Will Grace Kelly was perfect and exquisite and sophisticated, this Meghan woman is half Jungle Bunny her mother is negro.
> 
> Harry the Oil Driller, the Mother on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to bother the royal family, why does it bother you?
> 
> are you a racist?
Click to expand...

Of course she is racist.


----------



## Esmeralda

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
Click to expand...

If she wasn't so funny and  pathetic, she'd be really, really sad.


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> An occasion for splendid hats!   I can't wait!
> View attachment 162932
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never understood the British preoccupation with hats. When Camilla Parker-Bowles married Prince Charles, she looked like she had a sheaf of grass growing out of her head. I learned to hate hats during my childhood growing up in the U.S. in the Roman Catholic Church, which had an obsession back then with female persons having to have something stuck on their heads to enter the church, resulting in me sometimes wearing a tissue pinned to my head. This custom was so stupid, so moronic. For me to put something on my head now, it must be 25 degrees or below.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I can't stand hats so much I wear earmuffs instead of hats when it gets very cold.
> 
> The vast majority of those hats the English aristocrats wear are really stupid and ugly. Those women look very, very silly and foolish.  I guess MM will have to start wearing them too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever tried a fascinator?
Click to expand...



They can be very pretty indeed. 

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Lysistrata said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should never have married Diana. She was basically a brood mare.
> 
> Camille was considered to be not aristocratic enough in those days. Can you imagine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The royal family wanted a virgin of royal blood who had no idea what she was getting into and could be impregnated and produce heirs. Poor, poor thing, Diana. I think that she tried her hardest and had a decent heart, even though she was not the brightest human on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She had to undergo tests to define her fertility prior to marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was pretty disgusting. People continue to trade in female bodies up until today, and some people actually find this acceptable when we all know that this practice is indecent and anti-human.
Click to expand...


This  had to stop. The monarchy almost fell, due to the Queen's behaviour, or lack of it, and public opinion, following Diana's death.

Tony Blair saved the day. And ever since, they've had to adapt.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So just what problem do you have with a person who has a European-descended parent and an African-descended parent? The only thing that matters is that these two are happy together in the end.
Click to expand...


Nobody is happy in that family except Charles and Camilla and William and Kate, the others have a long history of being totally not happy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Esmeralda said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she wasn't so funny and  pathetic, she'd be really, really sad.
Click to expand...


You are devoid of humour but you are the pathetic one, also you are a sad loser, so just go away.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
Click to expand...


already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.

We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.

Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.

when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?

100 years ago?  200?

"My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"

bullshit.

That makes your family leeches, not heroes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if Harry was heir to that British Throne no way would they have allowed him to marry a Mulatto. Well Diana who was basically a whore had a thing for fucking Pakis and that Kebab Dodi so Harry has inherited that from her except it's half African his one.
> 
> Meghan pre nose job and other plastic surgery work even so she retains strong African features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the racist crap?
Click to expand...


You only joined on October 11, therefore why should I give you a response other than this, I should not.


----------



## gtopa1

Esmeralda said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she wasn't so funny and  pathetic, she'd be really, really sad.
Click to expand...



Now now; you can take the lad out of Newcastle but you can't take Newcastle out of the lad. It is a truism if somewhat often honoured in the breach. I don't think the Mulatto thing comes into it these days. After all, 95% of the British Empire were People of Colour and very many of those African American. I think it's quite a healthy advance that most seem delighted for Harry. It would be catastrophic events that would lead him to the Crown and I can't see it happening. If he's happy with the lass then fine, and the more children the better. 

I don't see it as a matter of FU Royal family, but I do see it as LOVE. Things were so much better when we had arranged marriages. Sigh.

Greg


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So just what problem do you have with a person who has a European-descended parent and an African-descended parent? The only thing that matters is that these two are happy together in the end.
Click to expand...


If they are!   In this case, it looks like Harry is using this marriage as a form of therapy to deal with whatever is going on in his head.   Harry has said many times that all he wanted was an obscure retirement and a chance to work on his pet charities and projects.   If his wife wants to be a boffo box office actress trading on a famous name, this is going to be a short marriage.


----------



## Esmeralda

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone can take credit for what an ancestor did, or even a parent. For anyone else.  A person can only take credit for his or her own achievements.  And that includes thinking oneself superior for being of any particular race, ethnicity, nationality, etc.  It's all an accident of birth and nothing more.


----------



## gtopa1

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
Click to expand...


Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So just what problem do you have with a person who has a European-descended parent and an African-descended parent? The only thing that matters is that these two are happy together in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are!   In this case, it looks like Harry is using this marriage as a form of therapy to deal with whatever is going on in his head.   Harry has said many times that all he wanted was an obscure retirement and a chance to work on his pet charities and projects.   If his wife wants to be a boffo box office actress trading on a famous name, this is going to be a short marriage.
Click to expand...


Damn love!! It's a bloody DISEASE!!

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
Click to expand...


*"when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?"*

This illustrates what I have been saying Americans do not have a Class System or comprehend what a Class System is, you do NOT EARN these things, we do not have to EARN these things because our Ancestors many many Centuries ago already did things that were so important or spectacular or whatever that it was BESTOWED on them by the Monarch of the day as a gratitude and then this is carried down the line from generation to generation across the Centuries.

It never in history has been about EARNING anything.


----------



## Mindful

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
Click to expand...


Actually, you have more royalty in the US than in the UK. Descendants of Queen Victoria, kinsmen of Prince Charles, many escaped to America as a result of the Russian Revolution. I remember reading about a 'Her Royal Imperial Highness so and so' working as a nurse in an American hospital. Devoid of all Royal status.


----------



## gtopa1

Esmeralda said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think anyone can take credit for what an ancestor did, or even a parent. For anyone else.  A person can only take credit for his or her own achievements.  And that includes thinking oneself superior for being of any particular race, ethnicity, nationality, etc.  It's all an accident of birth and nothing more.
Click to expand...


Who said anything about being superior? I like the old saying: as good as you are and as bad as I am, I'm as good as you are as bad as I am. 

That says it all really. And yes: I am quite pleased that my dad was recognised by his King (in exile) with being an Officer of the Order of St Michael (Civil). I don't think it raised my status any though.

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


In ten years most of this Continent are going to be begging for Aristocrats to lead this Continent again like it always was for many Centuries, Democracy is now illustrating that having the lower levels running Governments is a disaster.


----------



## Hugo Furst

gtopa1 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Blacksmith saves a kings life, gets knighted.

Generations thereafter bask in HIS glory, not their own


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?"*
> 
> This illustrates what I have been saying Americans do not have a Class System or comprehend what a Class System is, you do NOT EARN these things, we do not have to EARN these things because our Ancestors many many Centuries ago already did things that were so important or spectacular or whatever that it was BESTOWED on them by the Monarch of the day as a gratitude and then this is carried down the line from generation to generation across the Centuries.
> 
> It never in history has been about EARNING anything.
Click to expand...




Lucy Hamilton said:


> because our Ancestors many many Centuries ago already did things



and his descendants bask in HIS glory, without doing  a thing to prove they are worth it.


----------



## Lysistrata

In the end, can we all just rejoice in the happiness of Harry and Meghan? Let us all celebrate the good times between heterosexual men and women. He seems able and willing to take care of her. She seem able and willing to take care of him. This is all that is necessary.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So just what problem do you have with a person who has a European-descended parent and an African-descended parent? The only thing that matters is that these two are happy together in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are!   In this case, it looks like Harry is using this marriage as a form of therapy to deal with whatever is going on in his head.   Harry has said many times that all he wanted was an obscure retirement and a chance to work on his pet charities and projects.   If his wife wants to be a boffo box office actress trading on a famous name, this is going to be a short marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn love!! It's a bloody DISEASE!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


A mental illness.  All that oxytocin.


----------



## Mindful

WillHaftawaite said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacksmith saves a kings life, gets knighted.
> 
> Generations thereafter bask in HIS glory, not their own
Click to expand...


You should see what they're knighting in Britain, these days.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Mindful said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacksmith saves a kings life, gets knighted.
> 
> Generations thereafter bask in HIS glory, not their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should see what they're knighting in Britain, these days.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you have more royalty in the US than in the UK. Descendants of Queen Victoria, kinsmen of Prince Charles, many escaped to America as a result of the Russian Revolution. I remember reading about a 'Her Royal Imperial Highness so and so' working as a nurse in an American hospital. Devoid of all Royal status.
Click to expand...


When I was once in America visiting family friends this in Newport, Rhode Island and at a Cocktail party they sat me next to this Italian woman who was Princess Maria Beatrice of Savoy one of Umberto II the last King of Italy's daughters, she didn't live in Newport, Rhode Island she was visiting also and not devoid of her Royal status but basically useless as in 1946 the Commies finally got what they had wanted for a long time the abolition of the Italian Monarchy and Italy to become a Democratic Republic.

Another reason we hate the Commies.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacksmith saves a kings life, gets knighted.
> 
> Generations thereafter bask in HIS glory, not their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should see what they're knighting in Britain, these days.
Click to expand...


What like Mohammed Farah who's a Somalian from Mogadishu and lives in America so isn't British and doesn't even pay taxes to Britain and they knight him. WTF is happening to Britain!


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In ten years most of this Continent are going to be begging for Aristocrats to lead this Continent again like it always was for many Centuries, Democracy is now illustrating that having the lower levels running Governments is a disaster.
Click to expand...


That's why I vote conservative. Those lefties have policies that are just too stupid for words, and some of those are wealthy Aristos. I see it as a matter of Policies rather than Class except of course that the Aristocracy were sworn to SERVICE to the Crown and to the Nation. failing in those meant a painful and immediate justice on the gallows. I think that time has passed but any lefty policies are just shite. And President Trump proved that it's not the Working Class who are stupid but the middle class. I read a very interesting book about relations between the classes in Britain. It was featured by a mutual respect between the Aristocracy and their vassals. The big shift happened with industrialisation and the shift to Industrial scale farming. I think we're seeing something similar with automation and globalisation. It is indeed interesting times.

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacksmith saves a kings life, gets knighted.
> 
> Generations thereafter bask in HIS glory, not their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should see what they're knighting in Britain, these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Being American you won't know but that is when a man goes from Mr. to Sir it is called a Knighthood.


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you have more royalty in the US than in the UK. Descendants of Queen Victoria, kinsmen of Prince Charles, many escaped to America as a result of the Russian Revolution. I remember reading about a 'Her Royal Imperial Highness so and so' working as a nurse in an American hospital. Devoid of all Royal status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was once in America visiting family friends this in Newport, Rhode Island and at a Cocktail party they sat me next to this Italian woman who was Princess Maria Beatrice of Savoy one of Umberto II the last King of Italy's daughters, she didn't live in Newport, Rhode Island she was visiting also and not devoid of her Royal status but basically useless as in 1946 the Commies finally got what they had wanted for a long time the abolition of the Italian Monarchy and Italy to become a Democratic Republic.
> 
> Another reason we hate the Commies.
Click to expand...


There are many reasons we hate the commies. That's a good one. 

Greg


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacksmith saves a kings life, gets knighted.
> 
> Generations thereafter bask in HIS glory, not their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should see what they're knighting in Britain, these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being American you won't know but that is when a man goes from Mr. to Sir it is called a Knighthood.
Click to expand...



Yes. something HE earned.


Not his great great grandson


----------



## DrLove

She's dang hot gotta say!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you have more royalty in the US than in the UK. Descendants of Queen Victoria, kinsmen of Prince Charles, many escaped to America as a result of the Russian Revolution. I remember reading about a 'Her Royal Imperial Highness so and so' working as a nurse in an American hospital. Devoid of all Royal status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was once in America visiting family friends this in Newport, Rhode Island and at a Cocktail party they sat me next to this Italian woman who was Princess Maria Beatrice of Savoy one of Umberto II the last King of Italy's daughters, she didn't live in Newport, Rhode Island she was visiting also and not devoid of her Royal status but basically useless as in 1946 the Commies finally got what they had wanted for a long time the abolition of the Italian Monarchy and Italy to become a Democratic Republic.
> 
> Another reason we hate the Commies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many reasons we hate the commies. That's a good one.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


The only reason the British Royal family are still there in operation is because Britain has never had a Commie Government they have had Socialist governments but not full on Commie if they had they'd have forced Britain into a Democratic Republic that Commie Jeremy Corbyn would do it.

This pre dates actual Communism though, this philosophy goes back to the French Revolution and the Reign of Terror.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacksmith saves a kings life, gets knighted.
> 
> Generations thereafter bask in HIS glory, not their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should see what they're knighting in Britain, these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being American you won't know but that is when a man goes from Mr. to Sir it is called a Knighthood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. something HE earned.
> 
> 
> Not his great great grandson
Click to expand...


Yes but Will Mohammed Farah is not British he is Somalian from Mogadishu his entire Heritage is Somalian and also he lives in America and has for many years so he doesn't even pay taxes to the British Government so the whole thing is outrageous on all levels. But it's probably been given him because they are so Cucked in Britain now they need to demonstrate how Multicultural they are every five minutes.


----------



## gtopa1

WillHaftawaite said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacksmith saves a kings life, gets knighted.
> 
> Generations thereafter bask in HIS glory, not their own
Click to expand...


When did that happen? be aware that there are many levels of Knighthood and Title; many are NOT inheritable.

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In ten years most of this Continent are going to be begging for Aristocrats to lead this Continent again like it always was for many Centuries, Democracy is now illustrating that having the lower levels running Governments is a disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I vote conservative. Those lefties have policies that are just too stupid for words, and some of those are wealthy Aristos. I see it as a matter of Policies rather than Class except of course that the Aristocracy were sworn to SERVICE to the Crown and to the Nation. failing in those meant a painful and immediate justice on the gallows. I think that time has passed but any lefty policies are just shite. And President Trump proved that it's not the Working Class who are stupid but the middle class. I read a very interesting book about relations between the classes in Britain. It was featured by a mutual respect between the Aristocracy and their vassals. The big shift happened with industrialisation and the shift to Industrial scale farming. I think we're seeing something similar with automation and globalisation. It is indeed interesting times.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I hope Malcolm Turnbull's Government is not going to fall, there has been things I have heard on the BBC World Service about because of this obscure but recent brought to attention dual citizenship situation many politicians have had to resign seats, I know from a previous thread you mention Barnaby Joyce who you like and he had to resign his seat because one of his parents in British, I don't know how this works though because it says he is going to recontest his seat at the by election:

Barnaby Joyce - Wikipedia


----------



## gtopa1

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?"*
> 
> This illustrates what I have been saying Americans do not have a Class System or comprehend what a Class System is, you do NOT EARN these things, we do not have to EARN these things because our Ancestors many many Centuries ago already did things that were so important or spectacular or whatever that it was BESTOWED on them by the Monarch of the day as a gratitude and then this is carried down the line from generation to generation across the Centuries.
> 
> It never in history has been about EARNING anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> because our Ancestors many many Centuries ago already did things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and his descendants bask in HIS glory, without doing  a thing to prove they are worth it.
Click to expand...


Not at all. They soon lose the bloody lot if they lose the $. Or back the losing side. My wife would be a very notable person now (not just to me) if her ancestors hadn't backed Bonny Prince Charlie. lol

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you have more royalty in the US than in the UK. Descendants of Queen Victoria, kinsmen of Prince Charles, many escaped to America as a result of the Russian Revolution. I remember reading about a 'Her Royal Imperial Highness so and so' working as a nurse in an American hospital. Devoid of all Royal status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was once in America visiting family friends this in Newport, Rhode Island and at a Cocktail party they sat me next to this Italian woman who was Princess Maria Beatrice of Savoy one of Umberto II the last King of Italy's daughters, she didn't live in Newport, Rhode Island she was visiting also and not devoid of her Royal status but basically useless as in 1946 the Commies finally got what they had wanted for a long time the abolition of the Italian Monarchy and Italy to become a Democratic Republic.
> 
> Another reason we hate the Commies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many reasons we hate the commies. That's a good one.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason the British Royal family are still there in operation is because Britain has never had a Commie Government they have had Socialist governments but not full on Commie if they had they'd have forced Britain into a Democratic Republic that Commie Jeremy Corbyn would do it.
> 
> This pre dates actual Communism though, this philosophy goes back to the French Revolution and the Reign of Terror.
Click to expand...


The reason is, because the British people tolerate it. The Monarchy never went over the top with its extravagance, and distance from its subjects, like the French and the Russian.If the people didn't want it, it wouldn't be there.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In ten years most of this Continent are going to be begging for Aristocrats to lead this Continent again like it always was for many Centuries, Democracy is now illustrating that having the lower levels running Governments is a disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I vote conservative. Those lefties have policies that are just too stupid for words, and some of those are wealthy Aristos. I see it as a matter of Policies rather than Class except of course that the Aristocracy were sworn to SERVICE to the Crown and to the Nation. failing in those meant a painful and immediate justice on the gallows. I think that time has passed but any lefty policies are just shite. And President Trump proved that it's not the Working Class who are stupid but the middle class. I read a very interesting book about relations between the classes in Britain. It was featured by a mutual respect between the Aristocracy and their vassals. The big shift happened with industrialisation and the shift to Industrial scale farming. I think we're seeing something similar with automation and globalisation. It is indeed interesting times.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope Malcolm Turnbull's Government is not going to fall, there has been things I have heard on the BBC World Service about because of this obscure but recent brought to attention dual citizenship situation many politicians have had to resign seats, I know from a previous thread you mention Barnaby Joyce who you like and he had to resign his seat because one of his parents in British, I don't know how this works though because it says he is going to recontest his seat at the by election:
> 
> Barnaby Joyce - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


I would never listen to the BBC World Sevice.

And one talks about commie bastards.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacksmith saves a kings life, gets knighted.
> 
> Generations thereafter bask in HIS glory, not their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did that happen? be aware that there are many levels of Knighthood and Title; many are NOT inheritable.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


*"many are NOT inheritable."
*
The majority are not inheritable.

As this is dealing with the British Class system which essentially is the same Class system across this whole Continent, the only titles that are inherited are Duke, Marquess, Earl and in some cases Viscount all of these will have been Bestowed many Centuries ago, except in situations like within a Royal family eg where the Queen Elizabeth has made William a Duke.

Apart from a Knighthood the only thing that can be given by the British Government is to make a man a Baron or a woman a Baroness, Knights, Barons and Baronesses are not of Highest Class they are lower levels usually Middle Class or some Working Class Trade Unionist if a Socialist Government. If a man is made a Knight when he dies his heir does not inherit the title Sir he remains a Mr.


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In ten years most of this Continent are going to be begging for Aristocrats to lead this Continent again like it always was for many Centuries, Democracy is now illustrating that having the lower levels running Governments is a disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I vote conservative. Those lefties have policies that are just too stupid for words, and some of those are wealthy Aristos. I see it as a matter of Policies rather than Class except of course that the Aristocracy were sworn to SERVICE to the Crown and to the Nation. failing in those meant a painful and immediate justice on the gallows. I think that time has passed but any lefty policies are just shite. And President Trump proved that it's not the Working Class who are stupid but the middle class. I read a very interesting book about relations between the classes in Britain. It was featured by a mutual respect between the Aristocracy and their vassals. The big shift happened with industrialisation and the shift to Industrial scale farming. I think we're seeing something similar with automation and globalisation. It is indeed interesting times.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope Malcolm Turnbull's Government is not going to fall, there has been things I have heard on the BBC World Service about because of this obscure but recent brought to attention dual citizenship situation many politicians have had to resign seats, I know from a previous thread you mention Barnaby Joyce who you like and he had to resign his seat because one of his parents in British, I don't know how this works though because it says he is going to recontest his seat at the by election:
> 
> Barnaby Joyce - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Yes; one of those Constitutional things that we've all taken a bit for granted. I don't think it'll fail soon as Barnaby will be returned and there is another who actually was an Australian Tennis player caught up in it. Seems he has citizenship by descent due to family being foreigners. Now what is interesting is that the High Court ruled them ineligible because of this Citizenship by descent of another Power. Of course it's only a local thing but how did this affect Obama who had Citizenship BY DESCENT of the British Empire because his dad was from a British Colony. I think it was lucky for him it was never tested in the USSC.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In ten years most of this Continent are going to be begging for Aristocrats to lead this Continent again like it always was for many Centuries, Democracy is now illustrating that having the lower levels running Governments is a disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I vote conservative. Those lefties have policies that are just too stupid for words, and some of those are wealthy Aristos. I see it as a matter of Policies rather than Class except of course that the Aristocracy were sworn to SERVICE to the Crown and to the Nation. failing in those meant a painful and immediate justice on the gallows. I think that time has passed but any lefty policies are just shite. And President Trump proved that it's not the Working Class who are stupid but the middle class. I read a very interesting book about relations between the classes in Britain. It was featured by a mutual respect between the Aristocracy and their vassals. The big shift happened with industrialisation and the shift to Industrial scale farming. I think we're seeing something similar with automation and globalisation. It is indeed interesting times.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope Malcolm Turnbull's Government is not going to fall, there has been things I have heard on the BBC World Service about because of this obscure but recent brought to attention dual citizenship situation many politicians have had to resign seats, I know from a previous thread you mention Barnaby Joyce who you like and he had to resign his seat because one of his parents in British, I don't know how this works though because it says he is going to recontest his seat at the by election:
> 
> Barnaby Joyce - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never listen to the BBC World Sevice.
> 
> And one talks about commie bastards.
Click to expand...


Sigh; I do sometimes. Usually all you need to know is in the first two sentences, then it becomes a mere diatribe.

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In ten years most of this Continent are going to be begging for Aristocrats to lead this Continent again like it always was for many Centuries, Democracy is now illustrating that having the lower levels running Governments is a disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I vote conservative. Those lefties have policies that are just too stupid for words, and some of those are wealthy Aristos. I see it as a matter of Policies rather than Class except of course that the Aristocracy were sworn to SERVICE to the Crown and to the Nation. failing in those meant a painful and immediate justice on the gallows. I think that time has passed but any lefty policies are just shite. And President Trump proved that it's not the Working Class who are stupid but the middle class. I read a very interesting book about relations between the classes in Britain. It was featured by a mutual respect between the Aristocracy and their vassals. The big shift happened with industrialisation and the shift to Industrial scale farming. I think we're seeing something similar with automation and globalisation. It is indeed interesting times.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope Malcolm Turnbull's Government is not going to fall, there has been things I have heard on the BBC World Service about because of this obscure but recent brought to attention dual citizenship situation many politicians have had to resign seats, I know from a previous thread you mention Barnaby Joyce who you like and he had to resign his seat because one of his parents in British, I don't know how this works though because it says he is going to recontest his seat at the by election:
> 
> Barnaby Joyce - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never listen to the BBC World Sevice.
> 
> And one talks about commie bastards.
Click to expand...


I listen to the BBC World Service often as less now than previously, this because nearly all programmes are becoming about how great Islam is and what a benefit Islam is or how great refugees from savage nations are and how they benefit First World nations, which they do not of course and also all the presenters of BBC World Service programmes now are very very Leftist and hostile to anything Conservative if they have a guest on they will be some Radical Feminist or someone from a Leftist Think Tank or someone from an NGO whos on pushing the Refugee thing etc.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Since when are the Aristocracy leeches? Seems most were merely officially RECOGNISED. They were already successful; the Titles merely reflected that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacksmith saves a kings life, gets knighted.
> 
> Generations thereafter bask in HIS glory, not their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should see what they're knighting in Britain, these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being American you won't know but that is when a man goes from Mr. to Sir it is called a Knighthood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. something HE earned.
> 
> 
> Not his great great grandson
Click to expand...


Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.

In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.


----------



## Darkwind

WillHaftawaite said:


> Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.


My first thought was, "How dare he dilute all that French Blood in his upcoming offspring!"


----------



## Mindful

Darkwind said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was, "How dare he dilute all that French Blood in his upcoming offspring!"
Click to expand...


The Grimaldi family was Genoese. Hardly French.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was, "How dare he dilute all that French Blood in his upcoming offspring!"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Grimaldi family was Genoese. Hardly French.
Click to expand...


Though Prince Rainer's father was half French half Mexican his mother was Mexican, Prince Pierre was also either bisexual or full on homosexual also it's complicated because Prince Pierre was not a Grimaldi on his fathers side but was on his mothers side Princess Charlotte being the only child of Louis II, Prince of Monaco and when Princess Charlotte who was a born Grimaldi married the then Count Pierre de Polignac he adopted his wifes name of Grimaldi and her father Louis II made him Prince Pierre of Monaco, Duke of Valentinois.

Prince Pierre of Monaco, Duke of Valentinois.

Prince Pierre, Duke of Valentinois - Wikipedia


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was, "How dare he dilute all that French Blood in his upcoming offspring!"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Grimaldi family was Genoese. Hardly French.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Though Prince Rainer's father was half French half Mexican his mother was Mexican, Prince Pierre was also either bisexual or full on homosexual also it's complicated because Prince Pierre was not a Grimaldi on his fathers side but was on his mothers side Princess Charlotte being the only child of Louis II, Prince of Monaco and when Princess Charlotte who was a born Grimaldi married the then Count Pierre de Polignac he adopted his wifes name of Grimaldi and her father Louis II made him Prince Pierre of Monaco, Duke of Valentinois.
> 
> Prince Pierre of Monaco, Duke of Valentinois.
> 
> Prince Pierre, Duke of Valentinois - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


That family was certainly into debauchery.

Princess Stephanie having it away with bodyguards and circus owners.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was, "How dare he dilute all that French Blood in his upcoming offspring!"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Grimaldi family was Genoese. Hardly French.
Click to expand...


Forget but yes you are correct The House of Grimaldi the origins are Genoese.

The founder was Grimaldo Canella who was the son of the Consul of Genoa sometime in the 12th Century, anyhow for reasons I cannot remember about 150 years later the Grimaldi's and another family the Fieschi's were forced into exile, I have some thought in my back mind this was something to do with the Pope as the Grimaldi's and the Fieschi's were both Guelphs who along with the other faction the Ghibellines had an intense rivalry for who was favoured more by the Pope, so I think the Grimaldi's and the Fieschi's could have been forced into exile by the Ghibellines, anyhow the Grimaldi's ended up fleeing to Nice in 12?? I'll have to look the year up, but they then spent nearly 200 years attempting to take control of the fortress Rock at Monaco and in the 15th Century they finally succeeded and declared themselves Lords of Monaco.

It was not until the 16th Century that a Grimaldi declared himself Prince of Monaco, that was Honoré II who began as another Lord of Monaco and then he declared himself Prince and was officially the first Prince of Monaco.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was, "How dare he dilute all that French Blood in his upcoming offspring!"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Grimaldi family was Genoese. Hardly French.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Though Prince Rainer's father was half French half Mexican his mother was Mexican, Prince Pierre was also either bisexual or full on homosexual also it's complicated because Prince Pierre was not a Grimaldi on his fathers side but was on his mothers side Princess Charlotte being the only child of Louis II, Prince of Monaco and when Princess Charlotte who was a born Grimaldi married the then Count Pierre de Polignac he adopted his wifes name of Grimaldi and her father Louis II made him Prince Pierre of Monaco, Duke of Valentinois.
> 
> Prince Pierre of Monaco, Duke of Valentinois.
> 
> Prince Pierre, Duke of Valentinois - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That family was certainly into debauchery.
> 
> Princess Stephanie having it away with bodyguards and circus owners.
Click to expand...


Well I only read from the link that Prince Pierre was either bisexual or full on homosexual because it says that James Lee Milne his friend wrote about this, he was one of the best English writers about architecture outside of I think Robert Byron and James Lee Milne's published diaries are excellent that I recommend to people along with recommending what I and many others consider the most exquisite travel book ever written Robert Byron's "The Road to Oxiana" published in 1937, I have mentioned this book at this forum many times it's majestic and an 11 out of 10.

Also it's probably the most respected travel book by other writers.

*"Writer Paul Fussell wrote[2] that The Road to Oxiana is to the travel book what "Ulysses is to the novel between the wars, and what The Waste Land is to poetry."

Travel writer Bruce Chatwin in his introduction to the book has described it as "a sacred text, beyond criticism," [3] and carried his copy since he was fifteen years old, "spineless and floodstained" after four journeys through central Asia."
*
The Road to Oxiana - Wikipedia





^^^^ The cover picture of the book, that is a 1911 photograph taken by A.T. Wilson, Shiraz in Winter through the Qur'an Gate. The Qur'an Gate in the north of Shiraz, Iran.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was, "How dare he dilute all that French Blood in his upcoming offspring!"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Grimaldi family was Genoese. Hardly French.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Though Prince Rainer's father was half French half Mexican his mother was Mexican, Prince Pierre was also either bisexual or full on homosexual also it's complicated because Prince Pierre was not a Grimaldi on his fathers side but was on his mothers side Princess Charlotte being the only child of Louis II, Prince of Monaco and when Princess Charlotte who was a born Grimaldi married the then Count Pierre de Polignac he adopted his wifes name of Grimaldi and her father Louis II made him Prince Pierre of Monaco, Duke of Valentinois.
> 
> Prince Pierre of Monaco, Duke of Valentinois.
> 
> Prince Pierre, Duke of Valentinois - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That family was certainly into debauchery.
> 
> Princess Stephanie having it away with bodyguards and circus owners.
Click to expand...


Was she the one who was in the auto with her mother when the accident happened or was it Princess Caroline?


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was, "How dare he dilute all that French Blood in his upcoming offspring!"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Grimaldi family was Genoese. Hardly French.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Though Prince Rainer's father was half French half Mexican his mother was Mexican, Prince Pierre was also either bisexual or full on homosexual also it's complicated because Prince Pierre was not a Grimaldi on his fathers side but was on his mothers side Princess Charlotte being the only child of Louis II, Prince of Monaco and when Princess Charlotte who was a born Grimaldi married the then Count Pierre de Polignac he adopted his wifes name of Grimaldi and her father Louis II made him Prince Pierre of Monaco, Duke of Valentinois.
> 
> Prince Pierre of Monaco, Duke of Valentinois.
> 
> Prince Pierre, Duke of Valentinois - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That family was certainly into debauchery.
> 
> Princess Stephanie having it away with bodyguards and circus owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was she the one who was in the auto with her mother when the accident happened or was it Princess Caroline?
Click to expand...


Yes she was.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was, "How dare he dilute all that French Blood in his upcoming offspring!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grimaldi family was Genoese. Hardly French.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Though Prince Rainer's father was half French half Mexican his mother was Mexican, Prince Pierre was also either bisexual or full on homosexual also it's complicated because Prince Pierre was not a Grimaldi on his fathers side but was on his mothers side Princess Charlotte being the only child of Louis II, Prince of Monaco and when Princess Charlotte who was a born Grimaldi married the then Count Pierre de Polignac he adopted his wifes name of Grimaldi and her father Louis II made him Prince Pierre of Monaco, Duke of Valentinois.
> 
> Prince Pierre of Monaco, Duke of Valentinois.
> 
> Prince Pierre, Duke of Valentinois - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That family was certainly into debauchery.
> 
> Princess Stephanie having it away with bodyguards and circus owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was she the one who was in the auto with her mother when the accident happened or was it Princess Caroline?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes she was.
Click to expand...


I just Wikipedia and I find that Princess Stephanie also has recorded and released Pop Albums, how vulgar, how vulgar and devoid of sophistication lowering herself to this level, WTF this woman has Grace Kelly's DNA how is this even possible?! Recording Pop Albums and then appearing on The Oprah Winfrey Show and getting involved with that weirdo Michael Jackson.

Next Up: Prince Harry will obviously start recording Gangsta Rap Albums and wearing Bling Bling.








Princess Stéphanie of Monaco - Wikipedia


----------



## TomParks

Political Junky said:


> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."




They are like the Amish....they inbreed then look for new blood somewhere else. Harry isn't Charles son anyway


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TomParks said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are like the Amish....they inbreed then look for new blood somewhere else. Harry isn't Charles son anyway
Click to expand...


There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.

They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.


----------



## Lysistrata

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you have more royalty in the US than in the UK. Descendants of Queen Victoria, kinsmen of Prince Charles, many escaped to America as a result of the Russian Revolution. I remember reading about a 'Her Royal Imperial Highness so and so' working as a nurse in an American hospital. Devoid of all Royal status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was once in America visiting family friends this in Newport, Rhode Island and at a Cocktail party they sat me next to this Italian woman who was Princess Maria Beatrice of Savoy one of Umberto II the last King of Italy's daughters, she didn't live in Newport, Rhode Island she was visiting also and not devoid of her Royal status but basically useless as in 1946 the Commies finally got what they had wanted for a long time the abolition of the Italian Monarchy and Italy to become a Democratic Republic.
> 
> Another reason we hate the Commies.
Click to expand...

Why do you think that hereditary royalty means anything? Just what is the point of hereditary royalty? Royalty from any country are no smarter, no finer, no more entitled than any of us. Just what is it that you find so offensive in being, as you call it, a "mulatto"? Just who are you that you should be able to look down on anyone else?


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are like the Amish....they inbreed then look for new blood somewhere else. Harry isn't Charles son anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.
> 
> They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.
Click to expand...


The Spencers had red hair.


----------



## TomParks

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are like the Amish....they inbreed then look for new blood somewhere else. Harry isn't Charles son anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.
> 
> They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.
Click to expand...


His real father is James Hewitt. There were many rumors years ago but the Queen would never allow a DNA test. Bill Clinton isn't chelseas dad either....it's Webster hubbell.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TomParks said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are like the Amish....they inbreed then look for new blood somewhere else. Harry isn't Charles son anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.
> 
> They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His real father is James Hewitt. There were many rumors years ago but the Queen would never allow a DNA test. Bill Clinton isn't chelseas dad either....it's Webster hubbell.
Click to expand...


That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are like the Amish....they inbreed then look for new blood somewhere else. Harry isn't Charles son anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.
> 
> They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Spencers had red hair.
Click to expand...


They do? I didn't know that.


----------



## Lysistrata

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like this came from out of the blue.  At the time Diana died, she was having an affair with Pakistani, Dodi Al Fayed and rumored to be pregnant with this child.   Al Fayed's father maintained that the monarchy had Diana and Dodi killed to prevent a non white child born into the royal family.   This has got to be an impossible burden for a boy, devoted to his mother, to bear.    Harry intends to force a non white baby down the collective Royal throat and make them choke on it.
> 
> How can this not be obvious?????
Click to expand...

Because nothing about your "theory" is "obvious." Even if Princess Diana and Dodi Fayed were expecting a baby, how would that change anything? If Harry and Meghan have a baby together, it's not shoving anything down anyone's throat. It's just them enjoying themselves and their lives together.


----------



## mudwhistle

andaronjim said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck, I sure don't..We kicked England's butt over 200 years ago, just so we don't have to put up with the royal pain in the asses.  Yet here are a few swooning over them, like they are better than US... Which they aren't..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> England has been our allies for over 150 years.
> I don't believe in rubbing a 200 year war in the noses of our friends.
> Germany and Japan are our friends now.
> Much closer friends than Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When royalty is present and I am supposed to genuflect in their presence, I say "Bullshit", just like if a Movie Star or Prof Athlete walk by, as they are equal to me, not superior.  Too many idiots out there put these people on the pedestal, and it goes to their heads...We all bleed the same, and while some can catch a ball or make a movie better than me , I want any one of those elites to fix a F-15 or A-10....
Click to expand...

Well they fixed a few elections...but the in the 2016 election they screwed the pooch.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lysistrata said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like this came from out of the blue.  At the time Diana died, she was having an affair with Pakistani, Dodi Al Fayed and rumored to be pregnant with this child.   Al Fayed's father maintained that the monarchy had Diana and Dodi killed to prevent a non white child born into the royal family.   This has got to be an impossible burden for a boy, devoted to his mother, to bear.    Harry intends to force a non white baby down the collective Royal throat and make them choke on it.
> 
> How can this not be obvious?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because nothing about your "theory" is "obvious." Even if Princess Diana and Dodi Fayed were expecting a baby, how would that change anything? If Harry and Meghan have a baby together, it's not shoving anything down anyone's throat. It's just them enjoying themselves and their lives together.
Click to expand...


Quite so.  For Americans.  For a Royal Family, not so much.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like this came from out of the blue.  At the time Diana died, she was having an affair with Pakistani, Dodi Al Fayed and rumored to be pregnant with this child.   Al Fayed's father maintained that the monarchy had Diana and Dodi killed to prevent a non white child born into the royal family.   This has got to be an impossible burden for a boy, devoted to his mother, to bear.    Harry intends to force a non white baby down the collective Royal throat and make them choke on it.
> 
> How can this not be obvious?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because nothing about your "theory" is "obvious." Even if Princess Diana and Dodi Fayed were expecting a baby, how would that change anything? If Harry and Meghan have a baby together, it's not shoving anything down anyone's throat. It's just them enjoying themselves and their lives together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite so.  For Americans.  For a Royal Family, not so much.
Click to expand...


Harry should be doing what another who went off the rails did Prince Albert of Monaco he had a fascination with this woman from Togo so he fucked her unfortunately being an idiot he produced two Mulattos with her both of them not recognised and then he became normal again and married an appropriate woman and had legitimate children with her and these two are his heirs.

He financially provides for the Mulatto children but has no relationship with them.

The African children are not even included on the family tree for obvious reasons being neither recognised or accepted.






Albert went off the rails with a flight attendant from Togo.

Here she is with the second child a boy, lol can you imagine that as the heir to the Prince of Monaco and the Prince when Albert dies, no, neither could The House of Grimaldi which is why an appropriate Princess was found for Albert she of course is the woman on the right.






This is Prince Albert, Princess Charlene and their twins Jacques, Hereditary Prince of Monaco and Princess Gabriella of Monaco, Countess of Carladès.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are like the Amish....they inbreed then look for new blood somewhere else. Harry isn't Charles son anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.
> 
> They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.
Click to expand...


Red hair runs in the Spencer family. 

It is probably that Harry blames his father's family for his mother's death.  Not to mention that he hung up on his mother the day she died.  His last conversation with his mother, and he was too busy to talk to her. 

Mohammed Al Fayed has been so vocal about his idea that the Queen had British Security Services kill both Diana and Dodi Al Fayed and so insistent, that it's no wonder that some of it wouldn't rub off on Harry.

Meanwhile, don't be surprised if Meghan has a terrible car accident.


----------



## TomParks

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are like the Amish....they inbreed then look for new blood somewhere else. Harry isn't Charles son anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.
> 
> They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His real father is James Hewitt. There were many rumors years ago but the Queen would never allow a DNA test. Bill Clinton isn't chelseas dad either....it's Webster hubbell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
Click to expand...












Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are like the Amish....they inbreed then look for new blood somewhere else. Harry isn't Charles son anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.
> 
> They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Red hair runs in the Spencer family.
> 
> It is probably that Harry blames his father's family for his mother's death.  Not to mention that he hung up on his mother the day she died.  His last conversation with his mother, and he was too busy to talk to her.
> 
> Mohammed Al Fayed has been so vocal about his idea that the Queen had British Security Services kill both Diana and Dodi Al Fayed and so insistent, that it's no wonder that some of it wouldn't rub off on Harry.
> 
> Meanwhile, don't be surprised if Meghan has a terrible car accident.
Click to expand...


Well as Mindful said that family reaction to Diana's death was a horrible reaction, I think it took them days to even lower the flags at Buckingham Palace and Diana's brother had some well chosen words at the funeral. Regardless of what they thought of Diana she was still the mother of William and Harry and they should have been more respectful for that reason.

I am not a fan of Conspiracy Theories, the only what are called Conspiracy Theories that I think might not be are the death of Dr. David Kelly, the assassination of JFK and the death of Diana.

Diana mentioned to some of her friends people were trying to kill her, her friend Rosa Monckton allowed a letter to be published where Diana had written the brakes in her car went and that Blacked Out Name was trying to kill her, planning an accident and it would probably be a car accident. Diana was the Godmother to one of Rosa Monckton's children.

The letter:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TomParks said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are like the Amish....they inbreed then look for new blood somewhere else. Harry isn't Charles son anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.
> 
> They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His real father is James Hewitt. There were many rumors years ago but the Queen would never allow a DNA test. Bill Clinton isn't chelseas dad either....it's Webster hubbell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
Click to expand...


He looks more like James Hewitt than Charles, especially teeth and hair and also no big Horse teeth like William and all of the others have the men and the women all have the big Horse teeth, even Princess Margaret who was better looking and 100% more exciting than her sister even she had the big Horse teeth.






The below is interesting.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TomParks said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are like the Amish....they inbreed then look for new blood somewhere else. Harry isn't Charles son anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.
> 
> They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His real father is James Hewitt. There were many rumors years ago but the Queen would never allow a DNA test. Bill Clinton isn't chelseas dad either....it's Webster hubbell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
Click to expand...


I Googled and he is still alive. Who is the one that was shot in the head and found in a park near The White House? I thought that could be Webster Hubbell but he's still alive.

Webster Hubbell - Wikipedia


----------



## TomParks

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are like the Amish....they inbreed then look for new blood somewhere else. Harry isn't Charles son anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.
> 
> They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His real father is James Hewitt. There were many rumors years ago but the Queen would never allow a DNA test. Bill Clinton isn't chelseas dad either....it's Webster hubbell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Googled and he is still alive. Who is the one that was shot in the head and found in a park near The White House? I thought that could be Webster Hubbell but he's still alive.
> 
> Webster Hubbell - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


That was Vince Foster....they had him wacked like Ron Brown. Watch this clip from Rush Limbaugh


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TomParks said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.
> 
> They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His real father is James Hewitt. There were many rumors years ago but the Queen would never allow a DNA test. Bill Clinton isn't chelseas dad either....it's Webster hubbell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Googled and he is still alive. Who is the one that was shot in the head and found in a park near The White House? I thought that could be Webster Hubbell but he's still alive.
> 
> Webster Hubbell - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was Vince Foster....they had him wacked like Ron Brown. Watch this clip from Rush Limbaugh
Click to expand...


That's him Vince Foster, he was found shot in the head in a park near the White House.

I had to Google Ron Brown, it says he was killed in a plane crash in 1996 and 34 others died, so you think Bill and Hillary had this plane sabotaged? Meaning you don't think it was an accident?

Ron Brown (U.S. politician) - Wikipedia


----------



## TomParks

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> His real father is James Hewitt. There were many rumors years ago but the Queen would never allow a DNA test. Bill Clinton isn't chelseas dad either....it's Webster hubbell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Googled and he is still alive. Who is the one that was shot in the head and found in a park near The White House? I thought that could be Webster Hubbell but he's still alive.
> 
> Webster Hubbell - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was Vince Foster....they had him wacked like Ron Brown. Watch this clip from Rush Limbaugh
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's him Vince Foster, he was found shot in the head in a park near the White House.
> 
> I had to Google Ron Brown, it says he was killed in a plane crash in 1996 and 34 others died, so you think Bill and Hillary had this plane sabotaged? Meaning you don't think it was an accident?
> 
> Ron Brown (U.S. politician) - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Rumor was he had a bullet hole in the head


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TomParks said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Googled and he is still alive. Who is the one that was shot in the head and found in a park near The White House? I thought that could be Webster Hubbell but he's still alive.
> 
> Webster Hubbell - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was Vince Foster....they had him wacked like Ron Brown. Watch this clip from Rush Limbaugh
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's him Vince Foster, he was found shot in the head in a park near the White House.
> 
> I had to Google Ron Brown, it says he was killed in a plane crash in 1996 and 34 others died, so you think Bill and Hillary had this plane sabotaged? Meaning you don't think it was an accident?
> 
> Ron Brown (U.S. politician) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rumor was he had a bullet hole in the head
Click to expand...


I'll Google and read more about this Ron Brown and his death.


----------



## mudwhistle

TomParks said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are like the Amish....they inbreed then look for new blood somewhere else. Harry isn't Charles son anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.
> 
> They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His real father is James Hewitt. There were many rumors years ago but the Queen would never allow a DNA test. Bill Clinton isn't chelseas dad either....it's Webster hubbell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
Click to expand...

I don't believe Harry is somebody else's kid.
He looks just like his Grandmother the Queen and Diana.


----------



## Death Angel

Political Junky said:


> Beautiful couple


He looks just like his father. They treat him as an equal for a bastard.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

mudwhistle said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are like the Amish....they inbreed then look for new blood somewhere else. Harry isn't Charles son anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.
> 
> They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His real father is James Hewitt. There were many rumors years ago but the Queen would never allow a DNA test. Bill Clinton isn't chelseas dad either....it's Webster hubbell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe Harry is somebody else's kid.
> He looks just like his Grandmother the Queen and Diana.
Click to expand...


He looks nothing like the British Queen Elizabeth or Diana his mother or Charles, but there is a resemblance to that James Hewitt who Diana was having an affair with during 1983 and Harry born September 15 1984.






William has a resemblance to both Diana and Charles though.


----------



## Death Angel

Lucy Hamilton said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.
> 
> They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His real father is James Hewitt. There were many rumors years ago but the Queen would never allow a DNA test. Bill Clinton isn't chelseas dad either....it's Webster hubbell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe Harry is somebody else's kid.
> He looks just like his Grandmother the Queen and Diana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks nothing like the British Queen Elizabeth or Diana his mother or Charles, but there is a resemblance to that James Hewitt who Diana was having a affair with during 1983 and Harry born September 15 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William has a resemblance to both Diana and Charles though.
Click to expand...

William looks a lot like his mother. Harry looks like his father.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Death Angel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> His real father is James Hewitt. There were many rumors years ago but the Queen would never allow a DNA test. Bill Clinton isn't chelseas dad either....it's Webster hubbell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe Harry is somebody else's kid.
> He looks just like his Grandmother the Queen and Diana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks nothing like the British Queen Elizabeth or Diana his mother or Charles, but there is a resemblance to that James Hewitt who Diana was having a affair with during 1983 and Harry born September 15 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William has a resemblance to both Diana and Charles though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William looks a lot like his mother. Harry looks like his father.
Click to expand...


Yes William strongly looks like Diana, Harry looks like well not Charles but more James Hewitt.


----------



## longknife

ChrisL said:


> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!



Not only that. She's half African and a Catholic!!!!!


----------



## Political Junky

Death Angel said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful couple
> 
> 
> 
> He looks just like his father. They treat him as an equal for a bastard.
Click to expand...

Like Tiffany.


----------



## jillian

andaronjim said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck, I sure don't..We kicked England's butt over 200 years ago, just so we don't have to put up with the royal pain in the asses.  Yet here are a few swooning over them, like they are better than US... Which they aren't..
Click to expand...


you're a very angry person


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lucy Hamilton said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.
> 
> They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His real father is James Hewitt. There were many rumors years ago but the Queen would never allow a DNA test. Bill Clinton isn't chelseas dad either....it's Webster hubbell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe Harry is somebody else's kid.
> He looks just like his Grandmother the Queen and Diana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks nothing like the British Queen Elizabeth or Diana his mother or Charles, but there is a resemblance to that James Hewitt who Diana was having an affair with during 1983 and Harry born September 15 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William has a resemblance to both Diana and Charles though.
Click to expand...


Your dates are wrong.


> "A simple comparison of dates proves it is impossible for Hewitt to be Harry’s father. Only once did I ever discuss it with her, and Diana was in tears about it.
> 
> “Harry was born on September 15, 1984, which means he was conceived around Christmas 1983, when his brother, William, was 18 months old.
> 
> “Diana did not meet James Hewitt until the summer of 1986.
> 
> “The red hair that gossips so love to cite as ‘proof’ is, of course, a Spencer trait, as anyone who has ever seen a photograph of Diana’s sister, Jane, for example, as a young woman will be able to testify."



Who is James Hewitt? Ex-Army captain who had an affair with Princess Diana but denies he's Prince Harry’s father


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Death Angel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> His real father is James Hewitt. There were many rumors years ago but the Queen would never allow a DNA test. Bill Clinton isn't chelseas dad either....it's Webster hubbell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe Harry is somebody else's kid.
> He looks just like his Grandmother the Queen and Diana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks nothing like the British Queen Elizabeth or Diana his mother or Charles, but there is a resemblance to that James Hewitt who Diana was having a affair with during 1983 and Harry born September 15 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William has a resemblance to both Diana and Charles though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William looks a lot like his mother. Harry looks like his father.
Click to expand...


All this is Charles or James Hewitt Harry's father could have been settled years ago with a DNA test, but they are afraid of a DNA test why? Because it'll show that Charles isn't Harry's father.

That would be a big situation because first Harry would then be stripped of HRH and become simply Harry Spencer his mothers maiden name.

You are only a Prince or Princess if your father is a Prince, if your mother is a Princess but is not in line to become Queen a girl child is Lady and a boy child is Lord they are not Princess or Prince.

EG. In Britain Princess Elizabeth was in line to be Queen, so she had two children before becoming Queen Prince Charles and Princess Anne.

Princess Elizabeth's younger sister Princess Margaret was never in line to become Queen, so her two children were and are Lord David Armstrong-Jones plus Courtesy Title of Viscount Linley from his Grandmother Queen Elizabeth and Lady Sarah Armstrong-Jones.

Princess Anne's children do not even have any title they are just Peter Phillips and Zara Phillips, not sure why, but they are but they do have the big Horse teeth they all have except for Harry who is the only one without the big Horse teeth.

So James Hewitt and Lady Diana Spencer, Princess by marriage if Harry is their son he'd be just Harry Spencer.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe Harry is somebody else's kid.
> He looks just like his Grandmother the Queen and Diana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks nothing like the British Queen Elizabeth or Diana his mother or Charles, but there is a resemblance to that James Hewitt who Diana was having a affair with during 1983 and Harry born September 15 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William has a resemblance to both Diana and Charles though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William looks a lot like his mother. Harry looks like his father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this is Charles or James Hewitt Harry's father could have been settled years ago with a DNA test, but they are afraid of a DNA test why? Because it'll show that Charles isn't Harry's father.
> 
> That would be a big situation because first Harry would then be stripped of HRH and become simply Harry Spencer his mothers maiden name.
> 
> You are only a Prince or Princess if your father is a Prince, if your mother is a Princess but is not in line to become Queen a girl child is Lady and a boy child is Lord they are not Princess or Prince.
> 
> EG. In Britain Princess Elizabeth was in line to be Queen, so she had two children before becoming Queen Prince Charles and Princess Anne.
> 
> Princess Elizabeth's younger sister Princess Margaret was never in line to become Queen, so her two children were and are Lord David Armstrong-Jones plus Courtesy Title of Viscount Linley from his Grandmother Queen Elizabeth and Lady Sarah Armstrong-Jones.
> 
> So James Hewitt and Lady Diana Spencer, Princess by marriage if Harry is their son he'd be just Harry Spencer.
Click to expand...


And your dates are still wrong because James Hewitt didn't meet Diana until 1986 and Harry was a toddler.

The reason why there has never been a DNA test is because there has NEVER been a credible DNA question.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> His real father is James Hewitt. There were many rumors years ago but the Queen would never allow a DNA test. Bill Clinton isn't chelseas dad either....it's Webster hubbell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe Harry is somebody else's kid.
> He looks just like his Grandmother the Queen and Diana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks nothing like the British Queen Elizabeth or Diana his mother or Charles, but there is a resemblance to that James Hewitt who Diana was having an affair with during 1983 and Harry born September 15 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William has a resemblance to both Diana and Charles though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your dates are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> "A simple comparison of dates proves it is impossible for Hewitt to be Harry’s father. Only once did I ever discuss it with her, and Diana was in tears about it.
> 
> “Harry was born on September 15, 1984, which means he was conceived around Christmas 1983, when his brother, William, was 18 months old.
> 
> “Diana did not meet James Hewitt until the summer of 1986.
> 
> “The red hair that gossips so love to cite as ‘proof’ is, of course, a Spencer trait, as anyone who has ever seen a photograph of Diana’s sister, Jane, for example, as a young woman will be able to testify."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is James Hewitt? Ex-Army captain who had an affair with Princess Diana but denies he's Prince Harry’s father
Click to expand...


Well if it's not Hewitt then because of the dates it's someone not Charles because Harry has no physical characteristics of either Charles or any of that family.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe Harry is somebody else's kid.
> He looks just like his Grandmother the Queen and Diana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks nothing like the British Queen Elizabeth or Diana his mother or Charles, but there is a resemblance to that James Hewitt who Diana was having a affair with during 1983 and Harry born September 15 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William has a resemblance to both Diana and Charles though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William looks a lot like his mother. Harry looks like his father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this is Charles or James Hewitt Harry's father could have been settled years ago with a DNA test, but they are afraid of a DNA test why? Because it'll show that Charles isn't Harry's father.
> 
> That would be a big situation because first Harry would then be stripped of HRH and become simply Harry Spencer his mothers maiden name.
> 
> You are only a Prince or Princess if your father is a Prince, if your mother is a Princess but is not in line to become Queen a girl child is Lady and a boy child is Lord they are not Princess or Prince.
> 
> EG. In Britain Princess Elizabeth was in line to be Queen, so she had two children before becoming Queen Prince Charles and Princess Anne.
> 
> Princess Elizabeth's younger sister Princess Margaret was never in line to become Queen, so her two children were and are Lord David Armstrong-Jones plus Courtesy Title of Viscount Linley from his Grandmother Queen Elizabeth and Lady Sarah Armstrong-Jones.
> 
> So James Hewitt and Lady Diana Spencer, Princess by marriage if Harry is their son he'd be just Harry Spencer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your dates are still wrong because James Hewitt didn't meet Diana until 1986 and Harry was a toddler.
> 
> The reason why there has never been a DNA test is because there has NEVER been a credible DNA question.
Click to expand...


Do you think Harry and William even look alike? You can see strong Diana in William and also a resemblance to Charles and the big Horse teeth.

Not only does Harry not look anything like William he hasn't got that family most famous physical characteristic the big Horse teeth.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Political Junky said:


> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."



Some guy who is totally unimportant getting married to someone else who is totally unimportant.... zzzzz


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe Harry is somebody else's kid.
> He looks just like his Grandmother the Queen and Diana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks nothing like the British Queen Elizabeth or Diana his mother or Charles, but there is a resemblance to that James Hewitt who Diana was having a affair with during 1983 and Harry born September 15 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William has a resemblance to both Diana and Charles though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William looks a lot like his mother. Harry looks like his father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this is Charles or James Hewitt Harry's father could have been settled years ago with a DNA test, but they are afraid of a DNA test why? Because it'll show that Charles isn't Harry's father.
> 
> That would be a big situation because first Harry would then be stripped of HRH and become simply Harry Spencer his mothers maiden name.
> 
> You are only a Prince or Princess if your father is a Prince, if your mother is a Princess but is not in line to become Queen a girl child is Lady and a boy child is Lord they are not Princess or Prince.
> 
> EG. In Britain Princess Elizabeth was in line to be Queen, so she had two children before becoming Queen Prince Charles and Princess Anne.
> 
> Princess Elizabeth's younger sister Princess Margaret was never in line to become Queen, so her two children were and are Lord David Armstrong-Jones plus Courtesy Title of Viscount Linley from his Grandmother Queen Elizabeth and Lady Sarah Armstrong-Jones.
> 
> So James Hewitt and Lady Diana Spencer, Princess by marriage if Harry is their son he'd be just Harry Spencer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your dates are still wrong because James Hewitt didn't meet Diana until 1986 and Harry was a toddler.
> 
> The reason why there has never been a DNA test is because there has NEVER been a credible DNA question.
Click to expand...


We will just have to agree to disagree Tipsy, I'm not seeing anything of Charles physically in Harry, I'm not the only one so this isn't bizarro others think the same.


----------



## Death Angel

frigidweirdo said:


> Some guy who is totally unimportant getting married to someone else who is totally unimportant.... zzzzz


Prince Harry is an accomplished man. Hardly "unimportant."


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe Harry is somebody else's kid.
> He looks just like his Grandmother the Queen and Diana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks nothing like the British Queen Elizabeth or Diana his mother or Charles, but there is a resemblance to that James Hewitt who Diana was having an affair with during 1983 and Harry born September 15 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William has a resemblance to both Diana and Charles though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your dates are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> "A simple comparison of dates proves it is impossible for Hewitt to be Harry’s father. Only once did I ever discuss it with her, and Diana was in tears about it.
> 
> “Harry was born on September 15, 1984, which means he was conceived around Christmas 1983, when his brother, William, was 18 months old.
> 
> “Diana did not meet James Hewitt until the summer of 1986.
> 
> “The red hair that gossips so love to cite as ‘proof’ is, of course, a Spencer trait, as anyone who has ever seen a photograph of Diana’s sister, Jane, for example, as a young woman will be able to testify."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is James Hewitt? Ex-Army captain who had an affair with Princess Diana but denies he's Prince Harry’s father
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if it's not Hewitt then because of the dates it's someone not Charles because Harry has no physical characteristics of either Charles or any of that family.
Click to expand...


He resembles most strongly the Spencers, but I have not seen every member of the Charles royal family.   Harry does have a strong resemblance to Prince Andrew as a matter of fact.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe Harry is somebody else's kid.
> He looks just like his Grandmother the Queen and Diana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks nothing like the British Queen Elizabeth or Diana his mother or Charles, but there is a resemblance to that James Hewitt who Diana was having a affair with during 1983 and Harry born September 15 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William has a resemblance to both Diana and Charles though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William looks a lot like his mother. Harry looks like his father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this is Charles or James Hewitt Harry's father could have been settled years ago with a DNA test, but they are afraid of a DNA test why? Because it'll show that Charles isn't Harry's father.
> 
> That would be a big situation because first Harry would then be stripped of HRH and become simply Harry Spencer his mothers maiden name.
> 
> You are only a Prince or Princess if your father is a Prince, if your mother is a Princess but is not in line to become Queen a girl child is Lady and a boy child is Lord they are not Princess or Prince.
> 
> EG. In Britain Princess Elizabeth was in line to be Queen, so she had two children before becoming Queen Prince Charles and Princess Anne.
> 
> Princess Elizabeth's younger sister Princess Margaret was never in line to become Queen, so her two children were and are Lord David Armstrong-Jones plus Courtesy Title of Viscount Linley from his Grandmother Queen Elizabeth and Lady Sarah Armstrong-Jones.
> 
> So James Hewitt and Lady Diana Spencer, Princess by marriage if Harry is their son he'd be just Harry Spencer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your dates are still wrong because James Hewitt didn't meet Diana until 1986 and Harry was a toddler.
> 
> The reason why there has never been a DNA test is because there has NEVER been a credible DNA question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will just have to agree to disagree Tipsy, I'm not seeing anything of Charles physically in Harry, I'm not the only one so this isn't bizarro others think the same.
Click to expand...


You just need to find another baby daddy because it isn't James Hewitt.


----------



## flacaltenn

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacksmith saves a kings life, gets knighted.
> 
> Generations thereafter bask in HIS glory, not their own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should see what they're knighting in Britain, these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being American you won't know but that is when a man goes from Mr. to Sir it is called a Knighthood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. something HE earned.
> 
> 
> Not his great great grandson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
Click to expand...


So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Death Angel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> His real father is James Hewitt. There were many rumors years ago but the Queen would never allow a DNA test. Bill Clinton isn't chelseas dad either....it's Webster hubbell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe Harry is somebody else's kid.
> He looks just like his Grandmother the Queen and Diana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks nothing like the British Queen Elizabeth or Diana his mother or Charles, but there is a resemblance to that James Hewitt who Diana was having a affair with during 1983 and Harry born September 15 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William has a resemblance to both Diana and Charles though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William looks a lot like his mother. Harry looks like his father.
Click to expand...

William looks like his mother and Harry looks like his Grandmother.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Death Angel said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some guy who is totally unimportant getting married to someone else who is totally unimportant.... zzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Harry is an accomplished man. Hardly "unimportant."
Click to expand...


Accomplished doesn't mean important. 

He's done some stuff in his life, but he's famous because his brother should be king one day. He was 3rd in line for the throne, in less than 9 months he'll be 6th in line, 6th in line never becomes king.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Deal Or no Deal?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Manonthestreet said:


> Deal Or no Deal?



Tunnel accident or bridge accident?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Manonthestreet said:


> Deal Or no Deal?


deal


----------



## Hugo Furst

Tipsycatlover said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deal Or no Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnel accident or bridge accident?
Click to expand...

You were there, you tell us.


----------



## blackhawk

Good for them though I can't honestly say I give a flip.


----------



## mudwhistle

blackhawk said:


> Good for them though I can't honestly say I give a flip.


In London when I was there, it's pretty much all they wanted to talk about.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

flacaltenn said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should see what they're knighting in Britain, these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being American you won't know but that is when a man goes from Mr. to Sir it is called a Knighthood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. something HE earned.
> 
> 
> Not his great great grandson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhiaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
Click to expand...


The British are fucked like the French, half of Britain is now either Paki or some other Kebab or Sub Saharan African the same with France they seem both determined to flush their nations down the toilet.

Look at London their capital, half is Kebab and African and they have a Pakistani Kebab Mayor as I say Winston Churchill must be spinning in his grave, the whole Muh Colonialism Guilt Trip that Britain and France have been brainwashed with is resulting in them almost encouraging now the speeding of the Cultural Suicide.

Well the British began the descent in the late 1940s when the Socialist Government began mass importing West Indians from Jamaica and Trinidad etc. Then continued into the 1960s when it got into Infinity Immigration and now they are beyond the point of returning to anything resembling Britain as in Britain and if any of them say they want to preserve British Culture, Heritage and Values they are called racist by the usual Leftist pro-Multicultural crowd.

Multiculturalism does not enhance the existing and Centuries old Culture it destroys it.

What it illustrates is that Enoch Powell was correct.





Made Strangers In Their Own Country, Enoch Powell was right in Britain the British are even now called racist if they are White British and say Proud To Be British, but some Somalian from Mogadishu or some Pakistani from Islamabad who was Imported and has NO Ancestral connection to Britain at all says Proud To Be British to push the actual British noses in it and if they say um well no you are not British you are Somali or you are Pakistani they are met with STFU you racist.





*"Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe." *

Which is good because at least some of us want to preserve our Culture and Heritage that our Ancestors entrusted us with. We have no intention of becoming African or Kebab. Thank God we pulled our drawbridges up. If the British and French HATE their Ancestors so much they actively want to commit Cultural Suicide that is their choice it does not mean we have to do it as well.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being American you won't know but that is when a man goes from Mr. to Sir it is called a Knighthood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. something HE earned.
> 
> 
> Not his great great grandson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From one of her earlier posts, she can trace the purity of her line back 500 years...
> 
> Sounds like 500 years of inbreeding to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Will because you are a mod you can launch a family attack on me, what a POS you are abusing your position to attack my family.
Click to expand...


report it.

Unless I'm posting in red, I'm just a regular member of the board.


----------



## Mindful

mudwhistle said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's him James Hewitt. I'll have to Google Webster Hubbell not heard of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both stories came out in the early 1990's. You can see Harrys facial features are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe Harry is somebody else's kid.
> He looks just like his Grandmother the Queen and Diana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks nothing like the British Queen Elizabeth or Diana his mother or Charles, but there is a resemblance to that James Hewitt who Diana was having a affair with during 1983 and Harry born September 15 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William has a resemblance to both Diana and Charles though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William looks a lot like his mother. Harry looks like his father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William looks like his mother and Harry looks like his Grandmother.
Click to expand...


Don't let the red hair fool you 

I can't help it, but those noses really irritate me.


----------



## blackhawk

mudwhistle said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them though I can't honestly say I give a flip.
> 
> 
> 
> In London when I was there, it's pretty much all they wanted to talk about.
Click to expand...

I’m sure royal family stuff will always be a deal in England.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. something HE earned.
> 
> 
> Not his great great grandson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From one of her earlier posts, she can trace the purity of her line back 500 years...
> 
> Sounds like 500 years of inbreeding to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Will because you are a mod you can launch a family attack on me, what a POS you are abusing your position to attack my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> report it.
> 
> Unless I'm posting in red, I'm just a regular member of the board.
Click to expand...


I have deleted my response to you, as I am taking this off Open Forum and instead into a private realm. I have though Screen Shot everything that I needed to.

Now as you are becoming a Troll don't forget to funny this post, you funny everything else because you have not the intellectual capacity to respond with anything else you cannot refute so you just funny.

You might not agree with or like certain comments I make but I do have a right to make them and I am within forum rules as far as I can determine.

You are not there is a No Family Attack rule.


----------



## Mindful

flacaltenn said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should see what they're knighting in Britain, these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being American you won't know but that is when a man goes from Mr. to Sir it is called a Knighthood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. something HE earned.
> 
> 
> Not his great great grandson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
Click to expand...


It's hardly been mentioned, or thought about in the UK. So far.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being American you won't know but that is when a man goes from Mr. to Sir it is called a Knighthood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. something HE earned.
> 
> 
> Not his great great grandson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hardly been mentioned, or thought about in the UK. So far.
Click to expand...


Weird I thought the BBC would be doing wall to wall coverage.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being American you won't know but that is when a man goes from Mr. to Sir it is called a Knighthood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. something HE earned.
> 
> 
> Not his great great grandson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hardly been mentioned, or thought about in the UK. So far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weird I thought the BBC would be doing wall to wall coverage.
Click to expand...


About the race, I meant.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. something HE earned.
> 
> 
> Not his great great grandson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hardly been mentioned, or thought about in the UK. So far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weird I thought the BBC would be doing wall to wall coverage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About the race, I meant.
Click to expand...


Okay again I'm surprised as the BBC seems in perpetual Multicultural mode, well the BBC World Service does not sure what is happening with the other things.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From one of her earlier posts, she can trace the purity of her line back 500 years...
> 
> Sounds like 500 years of inbreeding to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Will because you are a mod you can launch a family attack on me, what a POS you are abusing your position to attack my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> report it.
> 
> Unless I'm posting in red, I'm just a regular member of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have deleted my response to you, as I am taking this off Open Forum and instead into a private realm. I have though Screen Shot everything that I needed to.
> 
> Now as you are becoming a Troll don't forget to funny this post, you funny everything else because you have not the intellectual capacity to respond with anything else you cannot refute so you just funny.
Click to expand...


hun, you've been in a private realm for years.


screen shots?

enjoy.

500 years of family tree?

and no mutts?

Just because they didnt' show up on the tree, doesn't mean they didn't exist.



the best word for you is delusional.

and I attacked your claim of purity, not your family.

Still, feel free to report it


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From one of her earlier posts, she can trace the purity of her line back 500 years...
> 
> Sounds like 500 years of inbreeding to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Will because you are a mod you can launch a family attack on me, what a POS you are abusing your position to attack my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> report it.
> 
> Unless I'm posting in red, I'm just a regular member of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have deleted my response to you, as I am taking this off Open Forum and instead into a private realm. I have though Screen Shot everything that I needed to.
> 
> Now as you are becoming a Troll don't forget to funny this post, you funny everything else because you have not the intellectual capacity to respond with anything else you cannot refute so you just funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hun, you've been in a private realm for years.
> 
> 
> screen shots?
> 
> enjoy.
> 
> 500 years of family tree?
> 
> and no mutts?
> 
> Just because they didnt' show up on the tree, doesn't mean they didn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> the best word for you is delusional.
> 
> and I attacked your claim of purity, not your family.
> 
> Still, feel free to report it
Click to expand...


I gave you no permission to even mention my family ANY of my family on ANY level in ANY context living or deceased.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> From one of her earlier posts, she can trace the purity of her line back 500 years...
> 
> Sounds like 500 years of inbreeding to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Will because you are a mod you can launch a family attack on me, what a POS you are abusing your position to attack my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> report it.
> 
> Unless I'm posting in red, I'm just a regular member of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have deleted my response to you, as I am taking this off Open Forum and instead into a private realm. I have though Screen Shot everything that I needed to.
> 
> Now as you are becoming a Troll don't forget to funny this post, you funny everything else because you have not the intellectual capacity to respond with anything else you cannot refute so you just funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hun, you've been in a private realm for years.
> 
> 
> screen shots?
> 
> enjoy.
> 
> 500 years of family tree?
> 
> and no mutts?
> 
> Just because they didnt' show up on the tree, doesn't mean they didn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> the best word for you is delusional.
> 
> and I attacked your claim of purity, not your family.
> 
> Still, feel free to report it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you no permission to even mention my family ANY of my family on ANY level in ANY context living or deceased.
Click to expand...


YOU are the one that brought up the 500 year old family tree, hun


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Will because you are a mod you can launch a family attack on me, what a POS you are abusing your position to attack my family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> report it.
> 
> Unless I'm posting in red, I'm just a regular member of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have deleted my response to you, as I am taking this off Open Forum and instead into a private realm. I have though Screen Shot everything that I needed to.
> 
> Now as you are becoming a Troll don't forget to funny this post, you funny everything else because you have not the intellectual capacity to respond with anything else you cannot refute so you just funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hun, you've been in a private realm for years.
> 
> 
> screen shots?
> 
> enjoy.
> 
> 500 years of family tree?
> 
> and no mutts?
> 
> Just because they didnt' show up on the tree, doesn't mean they didn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> the best word for you is delusional.
> 
> and I attacked your claim of purity, not your family.
> 
> Still, feel free to report it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you no permission to even mention my family ANY of my family on ANY level in ANY context living or deceased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU are the one that brought up the 500 year old family tree, hun
Click to expand...


It is MY family I have a right to mention my family.

You being totally unable to refute anything are mentioning my family because you have NOTHING else to throw at me in this thread.

If you do not like my opinions, that is your choice, but you are NOT going to make me feel bad about having those opinions.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> report it.
> 
> Unless I'm posting in red, I'm just a regular member of the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have deleted my response to you, as I am taking this off Open Forum and instead into a private realm. I have though Screen Shot everything that I needed to.
> 
> Now as you are becoming a Troll don't forget to funny this post, you funny everything else because you have not the intellectual capacity to respond with anything else you cannot refute so you just funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hun, you've been in a private realm for years.
> 
> 
> screen shots?
> 
> enjoy.
> 
> 500 years of family tree?
> 
> and no mutts?
> 
> Just because they didnt' show up on the tree, doesn't mean they didn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> the best word for you is delusional.
> 
> and I attacked your claim of purity, not your family.
> 
> Still, feel free to report it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you no permission to even mention my family ANY of my family on ANY level in ANY context living or deceased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU are the one that brought up the 500 year old family tree, hun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is MY family I have a right to mention my family.
> 
> You being totally unable to refute anything are mentioning my family because you have NOTHING else to throw at me in this thread.
> 
> If you do not like my opinions, that is your choice, but you are NOT going to make me feel bad about having those opinions.
Click to expand...




Lucy Hamilton said:


> It is MY family I have a right to mention my family.



hun, you brought it up in open forum, which makes it fair game


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Will because you are a mod you can launch a family attack on me, what a POS you are abusing your position to attack my family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> report it.
> 
> Unless I'm posting in red, I'm just a regular member of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have deleted my response to you, as I am taking this off Open Forum and instead into a private realm. I have though Screen Shot everything that I needed to.
> 
> Now as you are becoming a Troll don't forget to funny this post, you funny everything else because you have not the intellectual capacity to respond with anything else you cannot refute so you just funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hun, you've been in a private realm for years.
> 
> 
> screen shots?
> 
> enjoy.
> 
> 500 years of family tree?
> 
> and no mutts?
> 
> Just because they didnt' show up on the tree, doesn't mean they didn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> the best word for you is delusional.
> 
> and I attacked your claim of purity, not your family.
> 
> Still, feel free to report it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you no permission to even mention my family ANY of my family on ANY level in ANY context living or deceased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU are the one that brought up the 500 year old family tree, hun
Click to expand...


*"hun"*

Calling me offensive names now WTF calling me Hun? This is the second time you have call me Hun. The British a long time ago used to call our peoples that they even put it on posters during the First War then the Americans did the same thing.

1917 British poster:











First War American posters I think 1916:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have deleted my response to you, as I am taking this off Open Forum and instead into a private realm. I have though Screen Shot everything that I needed to.
> 
> Now as you are becoming a Troll don't forget to funny this post, you funny everything else because you have not the intellectual capacity to respond with anything else you cannot refute so you just funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hun, you've been in a private realm for years.
> 
> 
> screen shots?
> 
> enjoy.
> 
> 500 years of family tree?
> 
> and no mutts?
> 
> Just because they didnt' show up on the tree, doesn't mean they didn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> the best word for you is delusional.
> 
> and I attacked your claim of purity, not your family.
> 
> Still, feel free to report it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you no permission to even mention my family ANY of my family on ANY level in ANY context living or deceased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU are the one that brought up the 500 year old family tree, hun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is MY family I have a right to mention my family.
> 
> You being totally unable to refute anything are mentioning my family because you have NOTHING else to throw at me in this thread.
> 
> If you do not like my opinions, that is your choice, but you are NOT going to make me feel bad about having those opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is MY family I have a right to mention my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hun, you brought it up in open forum, which makes it fair game
Click to expand...


*"hun, you brought it up in open forum, which makes it fair game"*

WTF a third time you have called me Hun.


----------



## Likkmee

It could get interesting for Da Queen


----------



## DOTR

ChrisL said:


> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!



  British royals marrying female commoners is not uncommon.


----------



## DOTR

Political Junky said:


> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."



  It is a very good thing when the royals marry a woman with a small amount of African blood. I guess. Seems to be cause for celebration in some circles.
  he got permission because he is now a cadet branch and his bloodline doesnt matter.


----------



## DOTR

Mindful said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being American you won't know but that is when a man goes from Mr. to Sir it is called a Knighthood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. something HE earned.
> 
> 
> Not his great great grandson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hardly been mentioned, or thought about in the UK. So far.
Click to expand...


   American media is race obsessed and see this as a blow against whites and so something to celebrate. I dont know how it is in the UK but that is the way it is here.
  The UK would be best served to ignore American media and Hollywood.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

DOTR said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.....and maybe they might get rid of that big nose and bucked teeth as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, every time I see your tagline video I have to be amazed at how close we came to being ruled by a psychopath. Hillary's over acted reactions are because she doesn't really have feelings and emotions of her own. It is the only explanation.
Click to expand...


*"Hillary's over acted reactions are because she doesn't really have feelings and emotions of her own."*

Hillary always seems like she is a cold person and devoid of feelings such as love and warmth, I expect she has those feelings for Chelsea and her Grandchildren but she seems very cold toward other people or if she shows any emotion it seems forced. In this way she is like the British Prime Minister Theresia May also seems a cold person and is when you see television pictures of her is very awkward in social situations.

The Donald is the opposite he seems like he just wants to hug people like a big teddy bear.


----------



## DOTR

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.....and maybe they might get rid of that big nose and bucked teeth as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, every time I see your tagline video I have to be amazed at how close we came to being ruled by a psychopath. Hillary's over acted reactions are because she doesn't really have feelings and emotions of her own. It is the only explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hillary's over acted reactions are because she doesn't really have feelings and emotions of her own."*
> 
> Hillary always seems like she is a cold person and devoid of feelings such as love and warmth, I expect she has those feelings for Chelsea and her Grandchildren but she seems very cold toward other people or if she shows any emotion it seems forced. In this way she is like the British Prime Minister Theresia May also seems a cold person and is when you see television pictures of her is very awkward in social situations.
> 
> The Donald is the opposite he seems like he just wants to hug people like a big teddy bear.
Click to expand...


  My two sisters are apolitical. After meeting Donald Trump in a crowd a few months back they became enthusiastic trump supporters. They said he genuinely enjoyed meeting people and it showed.
  Hillary Clinton doesnt really care about anyone. It is said she enjoyed making chelsea cry at the supper table to "toughen her up". As a matter of fact, as much as I despise him, Bill Clinton did always seem to care for his daughter...other than siring her with a psychopath like Hillary.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

DOTR said:


> Im not sure where the post in question is (i have tried to find it after seeing it mentioned) but I would be skeptical of any claim of a 500 year pedigree outside of royals and nobles.



There is no reason for anyone to be skeptical considering I already explained that and I'm not going into it again because this type of thing seems to Trigger Americans, it's okay we know why it's because you have no actual Aristocrats of your own and so you elevate Meat Packing Heirs and Bootleggers who made millions and Hollyweird whores as your um version of aristocracy, lower case as even writing that word when thinking of such peasants is pretty outrageous.

An example is that most Americans consider the Bush family, the Clinton family and the Kennedy family um aristocracy, tragic actually.

Once when I was in America I had a bizarro situation where this man told me that the Rockefellers were Blue Bloods and I was like Huh? As I'm polite I did not elaborate mainly also because he would not have comprehended what I was explaining to him. Anyhow I returned home and I told this to friends of my family and they all laughed and said ignorant Americans.

Americans are good at many many things, but knowing about what exactly Aristocracy is is NOT one of them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

DOTR said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.....and maybe they might get rid of that big nose and bucked teeth as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, every time I see your tagline video I have to be amazed at how close we came to being ruled by a psychopath. Hillary's over acted reactions are because she doesn't really have feelings and emotions of her own. It is the only explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hillary's over acted reactions are because she doesn't really have feelings and emotions of her own."*
> 
> Hillary always seems like she is a cold person and devoid of feelings such as love and warmth, I expect she has those feelings for Chelsea and her Grandchildren but she seems very cold toward other people or if she shows any emotion it seems forced. In this way she is like the British Prime Minister Theresia May also seems a cold person and is when you see television pictures of her is very awkward in social situations.
> 
> The Donald is the opposite he seems like he just wants to hug people like a big teddy bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My two sisters are apolitical. After meeting Donald Trump in a crowd a few months back they became enthusiastic trump supporters. They said he genuinely enjoyed meeting people and it showed.
> Hillary Clinton doesnt really care about anyone. It is said she enjoyed making chelsea cry at the supper table to "toughen her up". As a matter of fact, as much as I despise him, Bill Clinton did always seem to care for his daughter...other than siring her with a psychopath like Hillary.
Click to expand...


I think you just watch The Donald in a social situation and it's obvious he is a people person and loves meeting people, he's good with people including children someone posted a YouTube video a few weeks ago of small children at Halloween in The White House with him and they loved it and he was funny and charming with them and you could see how he loved them being there.

If that is correct about Hillary making Chelsea cry to toughen her up that's not good, what their adult relationship is like I do not know but parenting where you frighten children to toughen them up is not something I agree with.

Bill seems an emotional person, perhaps he went with all these other women and had relationships with them because Hillary is such a cold person and he's full of emotion and feeling and Hillary is the opposite.


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are like the Amish....they inbreed then look for new blood somewhere else. Harry isn't Charles son anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.
> 
> They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Spencers had red hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do? I didn't know that.
Click to expand...


yes; Harry is the dead ringer of his uncle; Diana's brother.





He's the tall chap.

Greg


----------



## flacaltenn

Lucy Hamilton said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being American you won't know but that is when a man goes from Mr. to Sir it is called a Knighthood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. something HE earned.
> 
> 
> Not his great great grandson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhiaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British are fucked like the French, half of Britain is now either Paki or some other Kebab or Sub Saharan African the same with France they seem both determined to flush their nations down the toilet.
> 
> Look at London their capital, half is Kebab and African and they have a Pakistani Kebab Mayor as I say Winston Churchill must be spinning in his grave, the whole Muh Colonialism Guilt Trip that Britain and France have been brainwashed with is resulting in them almost encouraging now the speeding of the Cultural Suicide.
> 
> Well the British began the descent in the late 1940s when the Socialist Government began mass importing West Indians from Jamaica and Trinidad etc. Then continued into the 1960s when it got into Infinity Immigration and now they are beyond the point of returning to anything resembling Britain as in Britain and if any of them say they want to preserve British Culture, Heritage and Values they are called racist by the usual Leftist pro-Multicultural crowd.
> 
> Multiculturalism does not enhance the existing and Centuries old Culture it destroys it.
> 
> What it illustrates is that Enoch Powell was correct.
> 
> View attachment 163075
> 
> Made Strangers In Their Own Country, Enoch Powell was right in Britain the British are even now called racist if they are White British and say Proud To Be British, but some Somalian from Mogadishu or some Pakistani from Islamabad who was Imported and has NO Ancestral connection to Britain at all says Proud To Be British to push the actual British noses in it and if they say um well no you are not British you are Somali or you are Pakistani they are met with STFU you racist.
> 
> View attachment 163076
> 
> *"Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe." *
> 
> Which is good because at least some of us want to preserve our Culture and Heritage that our Ancestors entrusted us with. We have no intention of becoming African or Kebab. Thank God we pulled our drawbridges up. If the British and French HATE their Ancestors so much they actively want to commit Cultural Suicide that is their choice it does not mean we have to do it as well.
Click to expand...


Britain is not free of serious immigration issues. HOWEVER, they achieve much better ASSIMILATION than the rest of Europe. There may be more "accommodation" to shariah courts and all, BUT -- the more open-minded British worked at integration. Not segregating the immigrants as notoriously as places like Belgium, Scandinavia..

As for the potential princess -- I just watched the news and they showed pics of Princess Kate and this one side by side and with good lighting they are very similar. Except for the curves...   Just because it's not pedigreed doesn't mean you can't love it.

On a 2nd note -- Just watched the Pentatonix Christmas special.  THIS is what integration does for America. Talent finds talent and creates. From MANY different angles and cultures. That's WHY we are blessed with results like this.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

flacaltenn said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being American you won't know but that is when a man goes from Mr. to Sir it is called a Knighthood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. something HE earned.
> 
> 
> Not his great great grandson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhiaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British are fucked like the French, half of Britain is now either Paki or some other Kebab or Sub Saharan African the same with France they seem both determined to flush their nations down the toilet.
> 
> Look at London their capital, half is Kebab and African and they have a Pakistani Kebab Mayor as I say Winston Churchill must be spinning in his grave, the whole Muh Colonialism Guilt Trip that Britain and France have been brainwashed with is resulting in them almost encouraging now the speeding of the Cultural Suicide.
> 
> Well the British began the descent in the late 1940s when the Socialist Government began mass importing West Indians from Jamaica and Trinidad etc. Then continued into the 1960s when it got into Infinity Immigration and now they are beyond the point of returning to anything resembling Britain as in Britain and if any of them say they want to preserve British Culture, Heritage and Values they are called racist by the usual Leftist pro-Multicultural crowd.
> 
> Multiculturalism does not enhance the existing and Centuries old Culture it destroys it.
> 
> What it illustrates is that Enoch Powell was correct.
> 
> View attachment 163075
> 
> Made Strangers In Their Own Country, Enoch Powell was right in Britain the British are even now called racist if they are White British and say Proud To Be British, but some Somalian from Mogadishu or some Pakistani from Islamabad who was Imported and has NO Ancestral connection to Britain at all says Proud To Be British to push the actual British noses in it and if they say um well no you are not British you are Somali or you are Pakistani they are met with STFU you racist.
> 
> View attachment 163076
> 
> *"Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe." *
> 
> Which is good because at least some of us want to preserve our Culture and Heritage that our Ancestors entrusted us with. We have no intention of becoming African or Kebab. Thank God we pulled our drawbridges up. If the British and French HATE their Ancestors so much they actively want to commit Cultural Suicide that is their choice it does not mean we have to do it as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain is not free of serious immigration issues. HOWEVER, they achieve much better ASSIMILATION than the rest of Europe. There may be more "accommodation" to shariah courts and all, BUT -- the more open-minded British worked at integration. Not segregating the immigrants as notoriously as places like Belgium, Scandinavia..
> 
> As for the potential princess -- I just watched the news and they showed pics of Princess Kate and this one side by side and with good lighting they are very similar. Except for the curves...   Just because it's not pedigreed doesn't mean you can't love it.
> 
> On a 2nd note -- Just watched the Pentatonix Christmas special.  THIS is what integration does for America. Talent finds talent and creates. From MANY different angles and cultures. That's WHY we are blessed with results like this.
Click to expand...


Uh well Sweden especially has done probably the worst attempt at integration ie. they haven't they have just let all those people in and basically said okay everyone just get along or whatever and now it's all gone wrong the Government has retreated to put it's head in the sand hoping everything will just work out somehow sometime.

No Megan Markle is very attractive, only a blind person or a complete idiot would say she's not. 

What does that mean Pentatonix? A Pentatonix Christmas special.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are like the Amish....they inbreed then look for new blood somewhere else. Harry isn't Charles son anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has always been that rumour Harry is the result of Diana's affair with that James ???? has red hair can't be bothered Googling, the thing about Harry is he does not have the famous Horse features that all the others do the big horse teeth and the general look of being half actual horse also the big nose they have, Harry has different teeth and a different nose and also he's got red hair.
> 
> They would never public say that Harry isn't Charles son, whenever historically there has been a child born from extra marital things they have always been brought up within but never actually accepted within, could be another reason why Harry has spent more than 10 years embarrassing them in very public ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Spencers had red hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do? I didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes; Harry is the dead ringer of his uncle; Diana's brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's the tall chap.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I can see a resemblance there with Harry and Diana's brother, strangely now Harry is an adult not so much. William probably looks at that picture and thinks WTF what happened to that nice head of hair lol.


----------



## flacaltenn

Lucy Hamilton said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. something HE earned.
> 
> 
> Not his great great grandson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhiaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British are fucked like the French, half of Britain is now either Paki or some other Kebab or Sub Saharan African the same with France they seem both determined to flush their nations down the toilet.
> 
> Look at London their capital, half is Kebab and African and they have a Pakistani Kebab Mayor as I say Winston Churchill must be spinning in his grave, the whole Muh Colonialism Guilt Trip that Britain and France have been brainwashed with is resulting in them almost encouraging now the speeding of the Cultural Suicide.
> 
> Well the British began the descent in the late 1940s when the Socialist Government began mass importing West Indians from Jamaica and Trinidad etc. Then continued into the 1960s when it got into Infinity Immigration and now they are beyond the point of returning to anything resembling Britain as in Britain and if any of them say they want to preserve British Culture, Heritage and Values they are called racist by the usual Leftist pro-Multicultural crowd.
> 
> Multiculturalism does not enhance the existing and Centuries old Culture it destroys it.
> 
> What it illustrates is that Enoch Powell was correct.
> 
> View attachment 163075
> 
> Made Strangers In Their Own Country, Enoch Powell was right in Britain the British are even now called racist if they are White British and say Proud To Be British, but some Somalian from Mogadishu or some Pakistani from Islamabad who was Imported and has NO Ancestral connection to Britain at all says Proud To Be British to push the actual British noses in it and if they say um well no you are not British you are Somali or you are Pakistani they are met with STFU you racist.
> 
> View attachment 163076
> 
> *"Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe." *
> 
> Which is good because at least some of us want to preserve our Culture and Heritage that our Ancestors entrusted us with. We have no intention of becoming African or Kebab. Thank God we pulled our drawbridges up. If the British and French HATE their Ancestors so much they actively want to commit Cultural Suicide that is their choice it does not mean we have to do it as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain is not free of serious immigration issues. HOWEVER, they achieve much better ASSIMILATION than the rest of Europe. There may be more "accommodation" to shariah courts and all, BUT -- the more open-minded British worked at integration. Not segregating the immigrants as notoriously as places like Belgium, Scandinavia..
> 
> As for the potential princess -- I just watched the news and they showed pics of Princess Kate and this one side by side and with good lighting they are very similar. Except for the curves...   Just because it's not pedigreed doesn't mean you can't love it.
> 
> On a 2nd note -- Just watched the Pentatonix Christmas special.  THIS is what integration does for America. Talent finds talent and creates. From MANY different angles and cultures. That's WHY we are blessed with results like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh well Sweden especially has done probably the worst attempt at integration ie. they haven't they have just let all those people in and basically said okay everyone just get along or whatever and now it's all gone wrong the Government has retreated to put it's head in the sand hoping everything will just work out somehow sometime.
> 
> No Megan Markle is very attractive, only a blind person or a complete idiot would say she's not.
> 
> What does that mean Pentatonix? A Pentatonix Christmas special.
Click to expand...


I pasted the wrong vid. Go back and sample...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

flacaltenn said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhiaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British are fucked like the French, half of Britain is now either Paki or some other Kebab or Sub Saharan African the same with France they seem both determined to flush their nations down the toilet.
> 
> Look at London their capital, half is Kebab and African and they have a Pakistani Kebab Mayor as I say Winston Churchill must be spinning in his grave, the whole Muh Colonialism Guilt Trip that Britain and France have been brainwashed with is resulting in them almost encouraging now the speeding of the Cultural Suicide.
> 
> Well the British began the descent in the late 1940s when the Socialist Government began mass importing West Indians from Jamaica and Trinidad etc. Then continued into the 1960s when it got into Infinity Immigration and now they are beyond the point of returning to anything resembling Britain as in Britain and if any of them say they want to preserve British Culture, Heritage and Values they are called racist by the usual Leftist pro-Multicultural crowd.
> 
> Multiculturalism does not enhance the existing and Centuries old Culture it destroys it.
> 
> What it illustrates is that Enoch Powell was correct.
> 
> View attachment 163075
> 
> Made Strangers In Their Own Country, Enoch Powell was right in Britain the British are even now called racist if they are White British and say Proud To Be British, but some Somalian from Mogadishu or some Pakistani from Islamabad who was Imported and has NO Ancestral connection to Britain at all says Proud To Be British to push the actual British noses in it and if they say um well no you are not British you are Somali or you are Pakistani they are met with STFU you racist.
> 
> View attachment 163076
> 
> *"Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe." *
> 
> Which is good because at least some of us want to preserve our Culture and Heritage that our Ancestors entrusted us with. We have no intention of becoming African or Kebab. Thank God we pulled our drawbridges up. If the British and French HATE their Ancestors so much they actively want to commit Cultural Suicide that is their choice it does not mean we have to do it as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain is not free of serious immigration issues. HOWEVER, they achieve much better ASSIMILATION than the rest of Europe. There may be more "accommodation" to shariah courts and all, BUT -- the more open-minded British worked at integration. Not segregating the immigrants as notoriously as places like Belgium, Scandinavia..
> 
> As for the potential princess -- I just watched the news and they showed pics of Princess Kate and this one side by side and with good lighting they are very similar. Except for the curves...   Just because it's not pedigreed doesn't mean you can't love it.
> 
> On a 2nd note -- Just watched the Pentatonix Christmas special.  THIS is what integration does for America. Talent finds talent and creates. From MANY different angles and cultures. That's WHY we are blessed with results like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh well Sweden especially has done probably the worst attempt at integration ie. they haven't they have just let all those people in and basically said okay everyone just get along or whatever and now it's all gone wrong the Government has retreated to put it's head in the sand hoping everything will just work out somehow sometime.
> 
> No Megan Markle is very attractive, only a blind person or a complete idiot would say she's not.
> 
> What does that mean Pentatonix? A Pentatonix Christmas special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pasted the wrong vid. Go back and sample...
Click to expand...


Okay good, they are a vocal group called Pentatonix, never heard of them before.


----------



## Political Junky

Britain’s black queen: Will Meghan Markle really be the first mixed-race royal?




A portrait of Queen Charlotte, the wife of King George III, and American actress Meghan Markle, who is engaged to Prince Harry. (Print Collector/Getty Images and Daniel Leal-Olivas/AFP/Getty Images)

Some historians suspect that Queen Charlotte, the wife of King George III who bore the king 15 children, was of African descent.

Historian Mario De Valdes y Cocom argues that Queen Charlotte was directly descended from a black branch of the Portuguese royal family: Alfonso III and his concubine, Ouruana, a black Moor.
<more>


----------



## Kat

flacaltenn said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being American you won't know but that is when a man goes from Mr. to Sir it is called a Knighthood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. something HE earned.
> 
> 
> Not his great great grandson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhiaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British are fucked like the French, half of Britain is now either Paki or some other Kebab or Sub Saharan African the same with France they seem both determined to flush their nations down the toilet.
> 
> Look at London their capital, half is Kebab and African and they have a Pakistani Kebab Mayor as I say Winston Churchill must be spinning in his grave, the whole Muh Colonialism Guilt Trip that Britain and France have been brainwashed with is resulting in them almost encouraging now the speeding of the Cultural Suicide.
> 
> Well the British began the descent in the late 1940s when the Socialist Government began mass importing West Indians from Jamaica and Trinidad etc. Then continued into the 1960s when it got into Infinity Immigration and now they are beyond the point of returning to anything resembling Britain as in Britain and if any of them say they want to preserve British Culture, Heritage and Values they are called racist by the usual Leftist pro-Multicultural crowd.
> 
> Multiculturalism does not enhance the existing and Centuries old Culture it destroys it.
> 
> What it illustrates is that Enoch Powell was correct.
> 
> View attachment 163075
> 
> Made Strangers In Their Own Country, Enoch Powell was right in Britain the British are even now called racist if they are White British and say Proud To Be British, but some Somalian from Mogadishu or some Pakistani from Islamabad who was Imported and has NO Ancestral connection to Britain at all says Proud To Be British to push the actual British noses in it and if they say um well no you are not British you are Somali or you are Pakistani they are met with STFU you racist.
> 
> View attachment 163076
> 
> *"Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe." *
> 
> Which is good because at least some of us want to preserve our Culture and Heritage that our Ancestors entrusted us with. We have no intention of becoming African or Kebab. Thank God we pulled our drawbridges up. If the British and French HATE their Ancestors so much they actively want to commit Cultural Suicide that is their choice it does not mean we have to do it as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain is not free of serious immigration issues. HOWEVER, they achieve much better ASSIMILATION than the rest of Europe. There may be more "accommodation" to shariah courts and all, BUT -- the more open-minded British worked at integration. Not segregating the immigrants as notoriously as places like Belgium, Scandinavia..
> 
> As for the potential princess -- I just watched the news and they showed pics of Princess Kate and this one side by side and with good lighting they are very similar. Except for the curves...   Just because it's not pedigreed doesn't mean you can't love it.
> 
> On a 2nd note -- Just watched the Pentatonix Christmas special.  THIS is what integration does for America. Talent finds talent and creates. From MANY different angles and cultures. That's WHY we are blessed with results like this.
Click to expand...



Cool. Another to add to my Pentatonix thread. Thanks.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Political Junky said:


> Britain’s black queen: Will Meghan Markle really be the first mixed-race royal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A portrait of Queen Charlotte, the wife of King George III, and American actress Meghan Markle, who is engaged to Prince Harry. (Print Collector/Getty Images and Daniel Leal-Olivas/AFP/Getty Images)
> 
> Some historians suspect that Queen Charlotte, the wife of King George III who bore the king 15 children, was of African descent.
> 
> Historian Mario De Valdes y Cocom argues that Queen Charlotte was directly descended from a black branch of the Portuguese royal family: Alfonso III and his concubine, Ouruana, a black Moor.
> <more>



^^^^ 

Queen Charlotte was not a black woman only those Black Revisionist Conspiracy websites push this crap.

She was Charlotte of Mecklenburg-Strelitz and the bullshit about her being black is bullshit and Mario de Valdes y Cocum has already been 100% discredited.

This idiot bases this MORONIC theory on the portrait by a minor and unimportant artist called Sir Allan Ramsay which he painted in 1762.

Other portraits of Queen Charlotte show as she was a white not black woman.

Johann Zoffany c. 1766:






Johann Zoffany c. 1775.






I could post ALL night about this stupid Conspiracy Theory pushed by a crackpot and accepted by ONLY Black Revisionist Conspiracy websites and Afrocentric magazines, but it would be pointless for many reasons including you are a Professional Troll so why waste the time.

Go on go on post the equally STUPID MORONIC Conspiracy that BEETHOVEN WAS A BLACK MAN 

Charlotte's father was Herzog Carl Ludwig Friedrich zu Mecklenburg, Prinz von Mirow ie. Duke Charles Louis Frederick of Mecklenburg and her mother was Herzogin Elisabeth Albertine von Saxe-Hildburghausen ie. Duchess Elisabeth Albertine of Saxe-Hildburghausen.













Stuart Jeffries: Was the consort of George III Britain's first black queen?





^^^^ Great some idiot American called Ken Aptekat is now going to tell EVERYONE that not only was Queen Charlotte Black but that Queen Victoria and Kaiser Wilhelm and Marie-Antoinette and Napoléon Bonaparte and everyone else was also Black. Pathetic and hilarious, Americans should just GTFO and stop having this OBSESSION with trashing ALL White EUROPEAN people and in their mental delusion symptom of their mental illness INSISTING EVERYONE throughout EUROPEAN history that was White was actually Black.

Oh did I mention these MANIACS the Black Revisionists are trying to convince people that Ludwig van Beethoven was BLACK 

From wait for it....THE AFRICA CHANNEL 

This is um Ludwig van Beethoven according to these fucking INSANE low IQ morons:






Um NO this is Ludwig van Beethoven:






See WHEN you have NO Culture of your own throughout History you have to attempt to STEAL others Culture to co-opt it and push it on low IQ morons.









Was Beethoven’s African Heritage Whitewashed?

^^^^ TOTAL BULLSHIT. Ludwig van Beethoven was the son of Johann van Beethoven and his wife Maria Magdalena Keverich who was NOT A MOOR NOR WAS SHE A BLACK WIMMENS. She was from Ehrenbreitstein which is on the Rhein and near Koblenz and her parents were Johann Heinrich Keverich and Anna Klara Westorff and Beethoven's mothers mother was also from Ehrenbreitstein.

This directly from the Mittelrhein Museum in Koblenz:

Mutter-Beethoven-Haus : Mittelrhein Museum Koblenz

Beethoven's parents:


----------



## Mindful

DOTR said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being American you won't know but that is when a man goes from Mr. to Sir it is called a Knighthood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. something HE earned.
> 
> 
> Not his great great grandson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hardly been mentioned, or thought about in the UK. So far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American media is race obsessed and see this as a blow against whites and so something to celebrate. I dont know how it is in the UK but that is the way it is here.
> The UK would be best served to ignore American media and Hollywood.
Click to expand...


So now they've dragged Paul Burrell, (Diana's butler) onto UK breakfast TV. What a surprise! Pass the sick bag please. Keeps calling the Queen grannie, and that she won't have far to walk if the wedding takes place at Saint George's Chapel, Windsor.

The focus is  on Meghan being American, divorced, and a Catholic.Being a Catholic used to be an issue, more than race, in England.

But they  did mention  her being older and more mature than Diana when she married Charles. And how madly in love they are!


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain’s black queen: Will Meghan Markle really be the first mixed-race royal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A portrait of Queen Charlotte, the wife of King George III, and American actress Meghan Markle, who is engaged to Prince Harry. (Print Collector/Getty Images and Daniel Leal-Olivas/AFP/Getty Images)
> 
> Some historians suspect that Queen Charlotte, the wife of King George III who bore the king 15 children, was of African descent.
> 
> Historian Mario De Valdes y Cocom argues that Queen Charlotte was directly descended from a black branch of the Portuguese royal family: Alfonso III and his concubine, Ouruana, a black Moor.
> <more>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Queen Charlotte was not a black woman only those Black Revisionist Conspiracy websites push this crap.
> 
> She was Charlotte of Mecklenburg-Strelitz and the bullshit about her being black is bullshit and Mario de Valdes y Cocum has already been 100% discredited.
> 
> This idiot bases this MORONIC theory on the portrait by a minor and unimportant artist called Sir Allan Ramsay which he painted in 1762.
> 
> Other portraits of Queen Charlotte show as she was a white not black woman.
> 
> Johann Zoffany c. 1766:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johann Zoffany c. 1775.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could post ALL night about this stupid Conspiracy Theory pushed by a crackpot and accepted by ONLY Black Revisionist Conspiracy websites and Afrocentric magazines, but it would be pointless for many reasons including you are a Professional Troll so why waste the time.
> 
> Go on go on post the equally STUPID MORONIC Conspiracy that BEETHOVEN WAS A BLACK MAN
> 
> Charlotte's father was Herzog Carl Ludwig Friedrich zu Mecklenburg, Prinz von Mirow ie. Duke Charles Louis Frederick of Mecklenburg and her mother was Herzogin Elisabeth Albertine von Saxe-Hildburghausen ie. Duchess Elisabeth Albertine of Saxe-Hildburghausen.
> 
> View attachment 163109
> 
> View attachment 163111
> 
> View attachment 163112
> 
> Stuart Jeffries: Was the consort of George III Britain's first black queen?
> 
> View attachment 163115
> 
> ^^^^ Great some idiot American called Ken Aptekat is now going to tell EVERYONE that not only was Queen Charlotte Black but that Queen Victoria and Kaiser Wilhelm and Marie-Antoinette and Napoléon Bonaparte and everyone else was also Black. Pathetic and hilarious, Americans should just GTFO and stop having this OBSESSION with trashing ALL White EUROPEAN people and in their mental delusion symptom of their mental illness INSISTING EVERYONE throughout EUROPEAN history that was White was actually Black.
> 
> Oh did I mention these MANIACS the Black Revisionists are trying to convince people that Ludwig van Beethoven was BLACK
> 
> From wait for it....THE AFRICA CHANNEL
> 
> This is um Ludwig van Beethoven according to these fucking INSANE low IQ morons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um NO this is Ludwig van Beethoven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See WHEN you have NO Culture of your own throughout History you have to attempt to STEAL others Culture to co-opt it and push it on low IQ morons.
> 
> View attachment 163118
> 
> View attachment 163117
> 
> Was Beethoven’s African Heritage Whitewashed?
> 
> ^^^^ TOTAL BULLSHIT. Ludwig van Beethoven was the son of Johann van Beethoven and his wife Maria Magdalena Keverich who was NOT A MOOR NOR WAS SHE A BLACK WIMMENS. She was from Ehrenbreitstein which is on the Rhein and near Koblenz and her parents were Johann Heinrich Keverich and Anna Klara Westorff and Beethoven's mothers mother was also from Ehrenbreitstein.
> 
> This directly from the Mittelrhein Museum in Koblenz:
> 
> Mutter-Beethoven-Haus : Mittelrhein Museum Koblenz
> 
> Beethoven's parents:
> 
> View attachment 163119
Click to expand...


Is that the Queen Charlotte whose memory lingers on in the North Carolina city?


----------



## fncceo

ChrisL said:


> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!



Yes ... must keep that bloodline pure


----------



## Mindful

fncceo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ... must keep that bloodline pure
Click to expand...


Oy. Don't be unkind. 

We do have drop dead gorgeous women too.Albeit not so much blow dried and bimbofied as yours.


----------



## mudwhistle

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.....and maybe they might get rid of that big nose and bucked teeth as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, every time I see your tagline video I have to be amazed at how close we came to being ruled by a psychopath. Hillary's over acted reactions are because she doesn't really have feelings and emotions of her own. It is the only explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hillary's over acted reactions are because she doesn't really have feelings and emotions of her own."*
> 
> Hillary always seems like she is a cold person and devoid of feelings such as love and warmth, I expect she has those feelings for Chelsea and her Grandchildren but she seems very cold toward other people or if she shows any emotion it seems forced. In this way she is like the British Prime Minister Theresia May also seems a cold person and is when you see television pictures of her is very awkward in social situations.
> 
> The Donald is the opposite he seems like he just wants to hug people like a big teddy bear.
Click to expand...

As opposed to groping people, like Al Franken.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

mudwhistle said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.....and maybe they might get rid of that big nose and bucked teeth as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, every time I see your tagline video I have to be amazed at how close we came to being ruled by a psychopath. Hillary's over acted reactions are because she doesn't really have feelings and emotions of her own. It is the only explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hillary's over acted reactions are because she doesn't really have feelings and emotions of her own."*
> 
> Hillary always seems like she is a cold person and devoid of feelings such as love and warmth, I expect she has those feelings for Chelsea and her Grandchildren but she seems very cold toward other people or if she shows any emotion it seems forced. In this way she is like the British Prime Minister Theresia May also seems a cold person and is when you see television pictures of her is very awkward in social situations.
> 
> The Donald is the opposite he seems like he just wants to hug people like a big teddy bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to groping people like Al Franken.
Click to expand...

There is no way in hell I would ever grope Al Jazeera Frankenstein... Only a sick fag would touch Al's private parts while he slept....


----------



## Paul Essien

Well, I'll be. Quarter Nazi Harry marries a biracial divorcee? You can't make this shit up





Meghan was like "Fuck this shit. He better marry my ass while he's got most of his hair left"





Gun to my head, Harry's my favorite British Royal I suppose. His proposal to Meghan reminds me of his attraction to Halle Berry and the posters he used to keep on his walls as a young boy. I guess it never left his system.

Some are out making like Meghan's the founder of the Black Panthers. Fact is she's mixed race more aligned with white circles. Unlike many I don't think she looks that white-passing. This ain't like the singer's Halsey situation.





Who looks straight up like a white woman even though her father is black. You can see somethings going on when you look at Meghan.

Meghan needs to be careful. The royal family don't do ethnics. Hell, even upper middle class, privately school educated, millionaire background white Kate Middelton was seen as a commoner.

So what do you think they'll make of someone whose mother was raised in Crenshaw ?

The last person who stepped out with a side piece of brown got both of their brains left on the side of a parisan tunnel.

She better be careful during their hunting sessions if Prince Philip is alive.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, I think she is beautiful no matter what she is.  Unfortunately, she is going to have a difficult time with some circles of people though.  

Anyways, who really cares?  What does this family actually DO anyways besides hold fancy parties?  How do they even have so much money after being so irrelevant for so long?  What is the point of having a royal family?


----------



## DOTR

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure where the post in question is (i have tried to find it after seeing it mentioned) but I would be skeptical of any claim of a 500 year pedigree outside of royals and nobles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason for anyone to be skeptical considering I already explained that and I'm not going into it again because this type of thing seems to Trigger Americans, it's okay we know why it's because you have no actual Aristocrats of your own and so you elevate Meat Packing Heirs and Bootleggers who made millions and Hollyweird whores as your um version of aristocracy, lower case as even writing that word when thinking of such peasants is pretty outrageous.
> 
> An example is that most Americans consider the Bush family, the Clinton family and the Kennedy family um aristocracy, tragic actually.
> 
> Once when I was in America I had a bizarro situation where this man told me that the Rockefellers were Blue Bloods and I was like Huh? As I'm polite I did not elaborate mainly also because he would not have comprehended what I was explaining to him. Anyhow I returned home and I told this to friends of my family and they all laughed and said ignorant Americans.
> 
> Americans are good at many many things, but knowing about what exactly Aristocracy is is NOT one of them.
Click to expand...


  I agree. Actually I dont think Americans lack an aristocracy. Americans elevate the most base and ignorant to it's aristocracy. No subject of a powerful king ever abased himself like a liberal American slobbering on his knees before a Hollywood celebrity or a billionaire tech boss. In fact they still think trotting celebrities out will influence elections...a true ruling class mentality without having to answer for it. 
   We dont have a House of Lords but it is very common for Congress to call celebrities to testify...their only qualification being they acted a role related to the subject of the hearings.


----------



## DOTR

ChrisL said:


> Well, I think she is beautiful no matter what she is.  Unfortunately, she is going to have a difficult time with some circles of people though.
> 
> Anyways, who really cares?  What does this family actually DO anyways besides hold fancy parties?  How do they even have so much money after being so irrelevant for so long?  What is the point of having a royal family?



   A thousand year old democracy...a people richer than most of the world....and you cant figure it out.


----------



## ChrisL

DOTR said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think she is beautiful no matter what she is.  Unfortunately, she is going to have a difficult time with some circles of people though.
> 
> Anyways, who really cares?  What does this family actually DO anyways besides hold fancy parties?  How do they even have so much money after being so irrelevant for so long?  What is the point of having a royal family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A thousand year old democracy...a people richer than most of the world....and you cant figure it out.
Click to expand...


How are they relevant in any way in today's world?


----------



## Postmodernism Sux

Political Junky said:


> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."


----------



## DOTR

Mindful said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. something HE earned.
> 
> 
> Not his great great grandson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hardly been mentioned, or thought about in the UK. So far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American media is race obsessed and see this as a blow against whites and so something to celebrate. I dont know how it is in the UK but that is the way it is here.
> The UK would be best served to ignore American media and Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now they've dragged Paul Burrell, (Diana's butler) onto UK breakfast TV. What a surprise! Pass the sick bag please. Keeps calling the Queen grannie, and that she won't have far to walk if the wedding takes place at Saint George's Chapel, Windsor.
> 
> The focus is  on Meghan being American, divorced, and a Catholic.Being a Catholic used to be an issue, more than race, in England.
> 
> But they  did mention  her being older and more mature than Diana when she married Charles. And how madly in love they are!
Click to expand...


  However being black, Catholic and divorced are the main selling points for American media. All seen as destructive to a system and heritage they hate.


----------



## DOTR

ChrisL said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think she is beautiful no matter what she is.  Unfortunately, she is going to have a difficult time with some circles of people though.
> 
> Anyways, who really cares?  What does this family actually DO anyways besides hold fancy parties?  How do they even have so much money after being so irrelevant for so long?  What is the point of having a royal family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A thousand year old democracy...a people richer than most of the world....and you cant figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they relevant in any way in today's world?
Click to expand...


  Why are you speaking of them?


----------



## ChrisL

DOTR said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think she is beautiful no matter what she is.  Unfortunately, she is going to have a difficult time with some circles of people though.
> 
> Anyways, who really cares?  What does this family actually DO anyways besides hold fancy parties?  How do they even have so much money after being so irrelevant for so long?  What is the point of having a royal family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A thousand year old democracy...a people richer than most of the world....and you cant figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they relevant in any way in today's world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you speaking of them?
Click to expand...


Because they are all over the news?  Why are they all over the news?  How are they relevant in our world today?


----------



## ChrisL

I don't understand the worship of this family.  It is pretty weird that it still goes on in today's day and age.  Why they plaster this stuff all over the news, I don't know.  I suppose some people find it interesting.


----------



## Mindful

DOTR said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also Will, sorry that some of my comments in this thread are perhaps offensive to some people, I am not being deliberately offensive, I am just saying that this situation is very shocking because it's just not the thing that happens it's against social protocol and thats why it's Harry rebelling.
> 
> In one of my comments I did say if this was a Middle Class thing and someone married Meghan Markle there would be nothing wrong with that, but this is not a Middle Class thing and as such it's a rebellion against social protocol. Good thing Harry is so far down the pecking order and will never be at the top unless there is a mega disaster and William, George and Charlotte and whatever the third child is going to be all get put out of action. WTF William and Kate better have two more children and thats five just in case something bizarro happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hardly been mentioned, or thought about in the UK. So far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American media is race obsessed and see this as a blow against whites and so something to celebrate. I dont know how it is in the UK but that is the way it is here.
> The UK would be best served to ignore American media and Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now they've dragged Paul Burrell, (Diana's butler) onto UK breakfast TV. What a surprise! Pass the sick bag please. Keeps calling the Queen grannie, and that she won't have far to walk if the wedding takes place at Saint George's Chapel, Windsor.
> 
> The focus is  on Meghan being American, divorced, and a Catholic.Being a Catholic used to be an issue, more than race, in England.
> 
> But they  did mention  her being older and more mature than Diana when she married Charles. And how madly in love they are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However being black, Catholic and divorced are the main selling points for American media. All seen as destructive to a system and heritage they hate.
Click to expand...


I'm fed up of it already.

The Brits  are wondering if there will be a public holiday, and they can have the day off.


----------



## DOTR

ChrisL said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think she is beautiful no matter what she is.  Unfortunately, she is going to have a difficult time with some circles of people though.
> 
> Anyways, who really cares?  What does this family actually DO anyways besides hold fancy parties?  How do they even have so much money after being so irrelevant for so long?  What is the point of having a royal family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A thousand year old democracy...a people richer than most of the world....and you cant figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they relevant in any way in today's world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you speaking of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they are all over the news?  Why are they all over the news?  How are they relevant in our world today?
Click to expand...


   Yes lets pretend the monarchy of Britian has no relevance. That will make it true.


----------



## DOTR

Mindful said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was there this much racism and bigotry when "the sun never set on the British Empire"??  You think a global empire of 14 or so colonies, territories can AFFORD to be racist? Of course the INHABITANTS thought they were. But I doubt that after a century of living, working and having sex with the brown and black natives of the Empire that the Brits are really uptight about who their Prince chooses to marry.  Pretty sure those biases are fairly well contained to Continent of Europe. Not the Isles of the Brit Empire or what's left of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hardly been mentioned, or thought about in the UK. So far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American media is race obsessed and see this as a blow against whites and so something to celebrate. I dont know how it is in the UK but that is the way it is here.
> The UK would be best served to ignore American media and Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now they've dragged Paul Burrell, (Diana's butler) onto UK breakfast TV. What a surprise! Pass the sick bag please. Keeps calling the Queen grannie, and that she won't have far to walk if the wedding takes place at Saint George's Chapel, Windsor.
> 
> The focus is  on Meghan being American, divorced, and a Catholic.Being a Catholic used to be an issue, more than race, in England.
> 
> But they  did mention  her being older and more mature than Diana when she married Charles. And how madly in love they are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However being black, Catholic and divorced are the main selling points for American media. All seen as destructive to a system and heritage they hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fed up of it already.
> 
> The Brits  are wondering if there will be a public holiday, and they can have the day off.
Click to expand...


  haha so some good may come out of it after all.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

*Camilla praises future step daughter-in-law Meghan Markle: 'America's loss is our gain'.*

*(g)*


----------



## Care4all

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
Click to expand...

he could have wed a dozen times the past decade if it were just for rebellion!


----------



## Lysistrata

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should never have married Diana. She was basically a brood mare.
> 
> Camille was considered to be not aristocratic enough in those days. Can you imagine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Camille is 100% better than Diana, not sure why Charles didn't get married to Camilla in the 1970s or perhaps she was already married I'll have to Google.
> 
> IMHO the best British Royal was Princess Margaret and they destroyed her life and she went into alcoholism, all this because she wanted to marry that Peter ???? in the 1950s and was told she couldn't because he was divorced and he was very suave and well educated and from good stock.
> 
> Now look at this Harry the Oil Driller and the MSM are orgasmic because he's OMG being Diverse and Multicultural. WTF pathetic.
> 
> Unless things are stopped probably Prince George when he grows up will be told he's got to marry a Kebab woman from Pakistan or whatever, the British are going so far down the toilet now with Infinity Immigration they'll have to have a Paki Queen.
Click to expand...

Prince George, now a toddler, will marry whomever he wants to marry. I don't know where your prejudice against Pakistani people comes from.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Mindful said:


> *Camilla praises future step daughter-in-law Meghan Markle: 'America's loss is our gain'.*
> 
> *(g)*


Do you really think a public statement would be anything different?


----------



## DOTR

Care4all said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he could have wed a dozen times the past decade if it were just for rebellion!
Click to expand...


  No not really. It i possible he tried but he needs the consent of the Queen, both Houses of Parliament and the Church of England in order to marry under the Succession to the Crown Act.


----------



## DOTR

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should never have married Diana. She was basically a brood mare.
> 
> Camille was considered to be not aristocratic enough in those days. Can you imagine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Camille is 100% better than Diana, not sure why Charles didn't get married to Camilla in the 1970s or perhaps she was already married I'll have to Google.
> 
> IMHO the best British Royal was Princess Margaret and they destroyed her life and she went into alcoholism, all this because she wanted to marry that Peter ???? in the 1950s and was told she couldn't because he was divorced and he was very suave and well educated and from good stock.
> 
> Now look at this Harry the Oil Driller and the MSM are orgasmic because he's OMG being Diverse and Multicultural. WTF pathetic.
> 
> Unless things are stopped probably Prince George when he grows up will be told he's got to marry a Kebab woman from Pakistan or whatever, the British are going so far down the toilet now with Infinity Immigration they'll have to have a Paki Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prince George, now a toddler, will marry whomever he wants to marry. I don't know where your prejudice against Pakistani people comes from.
Click to expand...


  Not legally he wont. As the heir he will marry whoever he is permitted to marry. Hopefully they wont make a Diana mistake again.


----------



## Mindful

Latest update. 

Meghan wants to take out British citizenship.

I wonder how she'll like the weather.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

DOTR said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he could have wed a dozen times the past decade if it were just for rebellion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not really. It i possible he tried but he needs the consent of the Queen, both Houses of Parliament and the Church of England in order to marry under the Succession to the Crown Act.
Click to expand...

How will they get around her being Catholic?  Will they have two ceremonies?  They are prohibited by law from raising children as Catholic.   Maybe she will convert.


----------



## Mindful

Tipsycatlover said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he could have wed a dozen times the past decade if it were just for rebellion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not really. It i possible he tried but he needs the consent of the Queen, both Houses of Parliament and the Church of England in order to marry under the Succession to the Crown Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will they get around her being Catholic?  Will they have two ceremonies?  They are prohibited by law from raising children as Catholic.   Maybe she will convert.
Click to expand...


I don't know. Good question.

One of the Royal brides from the past had to give up her Catholicism. Can't remember who it was.

And of them is Jewish. Don't know what they did about that. 

My view is: the Establishment don't want  to risk rocking the boat, and incurring the wrath of the British public, after the Diana debacle.


----------



## Political Junky

Prince Harry to marry Meghan Markle at Windsor Castle in May







The couple are planning to involve members of the public in the proceedings in some form yet to be determined.

“It will be a moment of fun and joy that will reflect the character of the bride and groom,” said their spokesman.

*Markle, 36, who is American, will also become a British citizen and will be baptised and confirmed into the Church of England before the wedding, Kensington Palace announced.*

And it said the royal family would pay for the wedding, including the church service, the music, the flowers and the reception.


----------



## tigerred59

*I hate to be a hater.....but that second kid of Diana's look so much like her polo lover.....and he's got all his hair???????*


----------



## Care4all

DOTR said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he could have wed a dozen times the past decade if it were just for rebellion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not really. It i possible he tried but he needs the consent of the Queen, both Houses of Parliament and the Church of England in order to marry under the Succession to the Crown Act.
Click to expand...

aren't there 4 or 5 people before him, in line for the crown?


----------



## Valerie

yes

Line of succession to the British throne - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DOTR

Tipsycatlover said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he could have wed a dozen times the past decade if it were just for rebellion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not really. It i possible he tried but he needs the consent of the Queen, both Houses of Parliament and the Church of England in order to marry under the Succession to the Crown Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will they get around her being Catholic?  Will they have two ceremonies?  They are prohibited by law from raising children as Catholic.   Maybe she will convert.
Click to expand...


  I doubt she is much of a Catholic. Shake some bells and do some chanting and she will never know the difference. I suppose her children will be raised CoE though for what that's worth. Their leader, the Archbishop of Canterbury, understands Muslims, homosexuals and atheists but Christians baffle him.


----------



## Political Junky

My post #246 clearly says she will become Church of England and a British citizen.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Political Junky said:


> Prince Harry to marry Meghan Markle at Windsor Castle in May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The couple are planning to involve members of the public in the proceedings in some form yet to be determined.
> 
> “It will be a moment of fun and joy that will reflect the character of the bride and groom,” said their spokesman.
> 
> *Markle, 36, who is American, will also become a British citizen and will be baptised and confirmed into the Church of England before the wedding, Kensington Palace announced.*
> 
> And it said the royal family would pay for the wedding, including the church service, the music, the flowers and the reception.


Question answered.   She will convert and be Anglican before the marriage will be permitted to take place.


----------



## DOTR

Care4all said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he could have wed a dozen times the past decade if it were just for rebellion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not really. It i possible he tried but he needs the consent of the Queen, both Houses of Parliament and the Church of England in order to marry under the Succession to the Crown Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aren't there 4 or 5 people before him, in line for the crown?
Click to expand...


    And he will continue to move down. He is now head of a cadet branch and so they dont care who he marries. Maybe they figured they could make liberals happy by finding a divorced catholic american with black blood for a throwaway? 
    He is 6th in the line of succession and will move to 7th and thus outside the Succession to the Crown Act when kate has her next child.


----------



## westwall

Political Junky said:


> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."










It's always about politics with you clowns isn't it.  Why is it not possible for a man to love a woman and not have a bunch of self appointed "experts" telling everyone how they need to live their lives.  You people are pathetic.


----------



## Mindful

They’re only having a modest ceremony in St George’s chapel, it only fits 800 guests!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Mindful said:


> They’re only having a modest ceremony in St George’s chapel, it only fits 800 guests!



immediate family?


----------



## Mindful

WillHaftawaite said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> They’re only having a modest ceremony in St George’s chapel, it only fits 800 guests!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immediate family?
Click to expand...


Questions were being asked who was going to pay for it? The tax payers?  
But it's come out that the Royal  Family will fund the proceedings.

It will be nothing like the extravagance of Westminster Abbey.


----------



## DOTR

Mindful said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> They’re only having a modest ceremony in St George’s chapel, it only fits 800 guests!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immediate family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Questions were being asked who was going to pay for it? The tax payers?
> But it's come out that the Royal  Family will fund the proceedings.
Click to expand...


  Meaning the Duchy of Lancaster and the Duchy of Cornwall will pay for it.


----------



## DOTR

westwall said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always about politics with you clowns isn't it.  Why is it not possible for a man to love a woman and not have a bunch of self appointed "experts" telling everyone how they need to live their lives.  You people are pathetic.
Click to expand...


  Royal marriages always have a political element. Always.


----------



## Mindful

DOTR said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> They’re only having a modest ceremony in St George’s chapel, it only fits 800 guests!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immediate family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Questions were being asked who was going to pay for it? The tax payers?
> But it's come out that the Royal  Family will fund the proceedings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning the Duchy of Lancaster and the Duchy of Cornwall will pay for it.
Click to expand...



I don't know, and I don't care.


----------



## strollingbones

and economic.....kates baby will be in april....two royal events close together wont make the money they want


----------



## Mindful

strollingbones said:


> and economic.....kates baby will be in april....two royal events close together wont make the money they want



Well, we'll be getting an influx of Americans, eager to get a glimpse of the event. That should swell the coffers. And Windsor is worth a visit.

They'll fly over it en route to Heathrow.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Mindful said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> and economic.....kates baby will be in april....two royal events close together wont make the money they want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we'll be getting an influx of Americans, eager to get a glimpse of the event. That should swell the coffers. And Windsor is worth a visit.
> 
> They'll fly over it en route to Heathrow.
Click to expand...




Mindful said:


> And Windsor is worth a visit.


toured it once


----------



## Lysistrata

DOTR said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he could have wed a dozen times the past decade if it were just for rebellion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not really. It i possible he tried but he needs the consent of the Queen, both Houses of Parliament and the Church of England in order to marry under the Succession to the Crown Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aren't there 4 or 5 people before him, in line for the crown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he will continue to move down. He is now head of a cadet branch and so they dont care who he marries. Maybe they figured they could make liberals happy by finding a divorced catholic american with black blood for a throwaway?
> He is 6th in the line of succession and will move to 7th and thus outside the Succession to the Crown Act when kate has her next child.
Click to expand...

Why does anyone having "black blood" have anything to do with anything? Please explain. What is the problem here?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Mindful said:


> They’re only having a modest ceremony in St George’s chapel, it only fits 800 guests!


That takes care of the hip hop branch.


----------



## Mindful

WillHaftawaite said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> and economic.....kates baby will be in april....two royal events close together wont make the money they want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we'll be getting an influx of Americans, eager to get a glimpse of the event. That should swell the coffers. And Windsor is worth a visit.
> 
> They'll fly over it en route to Heathrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Windsor is worth a visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> toured it once
Click to expand...


Approaching it by river is nice. Did you visit Eton?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Mindful said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> and economic.....kates baby will be in april....two royal events close together wont make the money they want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we'll be getting an influx of Americans, eager to get a glimpse of the event. That should swell the coffers. And Windsor is worth a visit.
> 
> They'll fly over it en route to Heathrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Windsor is worth a visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> toured it once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Approaching it by river is nice. Did you visit Eton?
Click to expand...


no, I was stationed in W Ruislip, lived in Slough.

Local girlfriend showed me the sites


----------



## DOTR

Mindful said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> They’re only having a modest ceremony in St George’s chapel, it only fits 800 guests!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immediate family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Questions were being asked who was going to pay for it? The tax payers?
> But it's come out that the Royal  Family will fund the proceedings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning the Duchy of Lancaster and the Duchy of Cornwall will pay for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, and I don't care.
Click to expand...


  It wasnt an attack mindful. That is where their income comes from.


----------



## Mindful

DOTR said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> They’re only having a modest ceremony in St George’s chapel, it only fits 800 guests!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immediate family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Questions were being asked who was going to pay for it? The tax payers?
> But it's come out that the Royal  Family will fund the proceedings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning the Duchy of Lancaster and the Duchy of Cornwall will pay for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, and I don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasnt an attack mindful. That is where their income comes from.
Click to expand...


I didn't say it was.


----------



## Mindful

WillHaftawaite said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> and economic.....kates baby will be in april....two royal events close together wont make the money they want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we'll be getting an influx of Americans, eager to get a glimpse of the event. That should swell the coffers. And Windsor is worth a visit.
> 
> They'll fly over it en route to Heathrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Windsor is worth a visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> toured it once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Approaching it by river is nice. Did you visit Eton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, I was stationed in W Ruislip, lived in Slough.
> 
> Local girlfriend showed me the sites
Click to expand...


You lived in Slough?

What did you think of that place?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Mindful said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> and economic.....kates baby will be in april....two royal events close together wont make the money they want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we'll be getting an influx of Americans, eager to get a glimpse of the event. That should swell the coffers. And Windsor is worth a visit.
> 
> They'll fly over it en route to Heathrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Windsor is worth a visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> toured it once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Approaching it by river is nice. Did you visit Eton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, I was stationed in W Ruislip, lived in Slough.
> 
> Local girlfriend showed me the sites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lived in Slough?
> 
> What did you think of that place?
Click to expand...


seemed a quiet place, didn't see much of town.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Let's hope the Straight Outta Compton relatives don't give the wedding the Chuck E. Cheese treatment.


----------



## Lysistrata

DOTR said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he could have wed a dozen times the past decade if it were just for rebellion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not really. It i possible he tried but he needs the consent of the Queen, both Houses of Parliament and the Church of England in order to marry under the Succession to the Crown Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will they get around her being Catholic?  Will they have two ceremonies?  They are prohibited by law from raising children as Catholic.   Maybe she will convert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt she is much of a Catholic. Shake some bells and do some chanting and she will never know the difference. I suppose her children will be raised CoE though for what that's worth. Their leader, the Archbishop of Canterbury, understands Muslims, homosexuals and " the  but Christians baffle him.
Click to expand...

Christians 'baffle" the Archbishop of Canterbury? Seriously? Word to the wise: many LGBT's are Christian by belief.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Tipsycatlover said:


> Let's hope the Straight Outta Compton relatives don't give the wedding the Chuck E. Cheese treatment.


straight outta Compton relatives?

who would that be?


----------



## Mindful

Tipsycatlover said:


> Let's hope the Straight Outta Compton relatives don't give the wedding the Chuck E. Cheese treatment.



Some were  hoping for a Ploughman's at the pub, with pickled eggs.


----------



## westwall

DOTR said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.
> 
> Prince Harry engaged to Meghan Markle
> 
> The British royal family officially announced Prince Harry's engagement to actress Meghan Markle on Monday, with the wedding set to take place in spring 2018. The couple now begin a media blitz, beginning with an interview that will air on British television later tonight.
> 
> *What they're saying: *Harry's brother and sister-in-law, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, issued a statement: "We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always about politics with you clowns isn't it.  Why is it not possible for a man to love a woman and not have a bunch of self appointed "experts" telling everyone how they need to live their lives.  You people are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Royal marriages always have a political element. Always.
Click to expand...






When they are between royalty of nations you are correct.  Not any longer though.


----------



## Lysistrata

WillHaftawaite said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope the Straight Outta Compton relatives don't give the wedding the Chuck E. Cheese treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> straight outta Compton relatives?
> 
> who would that be?
Click to expand...

"Straight out of Compton" is some racist thing advertised by people who think that it is wrong to have a descent from relatives from the continent of Africa. It's an ignorance thing, done to show off how little the speaker knows.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lysistrata said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope the Straight Outta Compton relatives don't give the wedding the Chuck E. Cheese treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> straight outta Compton relatives?
> 
> who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Straight out of Compton" is some racist thing advertised by people who think that it is wrong to have a descent from relatives from the continent of Africa. It's an ignorance thing, done to show off how little the speaker knows.
Click to expand...

Oh, I know it was racist.

But considering the social standing of the Markles, I find her insult doubling the humor of it


----------



## DOTR

Lysistrata said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> 
> 
> he could have wed a dozen times the past decade if it were just for rebellion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not really. It i possible he tried but he needs the consent of the Queen, both Houses of Parliament and the Church of England in order to marry under the Succession to the Crown Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will they get around her being Catholic?  Will they have two ceremonies?  They are prohibited by law from raising children as Catholic.   Maybe she will convert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt she is much of a Catholic. Shake some bells and do some chanting and she will never know the difference. I suppose her children will be raised CoE though for what that's worth. Their leader, the Archbishop of Canterbury, understands Muslims, homosexuals and " the  but Christians baffle him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christians 'baffle" the Archbishop of Canterbury? Seriously? Word to the wise: many LGBT's are Christian by belief.
Click to expand...


    I doubt that.

  But I was referring to the bishops  remarks about being baffled by American Christians. His words not mine.
   I can’t afund ny record of his ever expressing bafflement about Muslims homosexuals or atheists though.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope the Straight Outta Compton relatives don't give the wedding the Chuck E. Cheese treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> straight outta Compton relatives?
> 
> who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Straight out of Compton" is some racist thing advertised by people who think that it is wrong to have a descent from relatives from the continent of Africa. It's an ignorance thing, done to show off how little the speaker knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know it was racist.
> 
> But considering the social standing of the Markles, I find her insult doubling the humor of it
Click to expand...


I took it for granted that everyone knew that Doris Ragland was from Compton, Crenshaw district to be a bit more precise.

What is the social standing of the Markles?  Or what do you think it is.  Thomas Markle dumped Doris, filed for bankruptcy and now lives in Mexico with his new wife.   It is to his credit that he took steps to remain close to his daughter (unless that's part of the story).  

What did you think the social standing of this family was?   Really?   Why did Meghan Markle leave her mother in Los Angeles and move to Canada?


----------



## Political Junky

Tipsycatlover said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope the Straight Outta Compton relatives don't give the wedding the Chuck E. Cheese treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> straight outta Compton relatives?
> 
> who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Straight out of Compton" is some racist thing advertised by people who think that it is wrong to have a descent from relatives from the continent of Africa. It's an ignorance thing, done to show off how little the speaker knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know it was racist.
> 
> But considering the social standing of the Markles, I find her insult doubling the humor of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took it for granted that everyone knew that Doris Ragland was from Compton, Crenshaw district to be a bit more precise.
> 
> What is the social standing of the Markles?  Or what do you think it is.  Thomas Markle dumped Doris, filed for bankruptcy and now lives in Mexico with his new wife.   It is to his credit that he took steps to remain close to his daughter (unless that's part of the story).
> 
> What did you think the social standing of this family was?   Really?   Why did Meghan Markle leave her mother in Los Angeles and move to Canada?
Click to expand...

Her show was filmed in Canada  ..  Markle is and adult. Do you live with your mother?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Political Junky said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope the Straight Outta Compton relatives don't give the wedding the Chuck E. Cheese treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> straight outta Compton relatives?
> 
> who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Straight out of Compton" is some racist thing advertised by people who think that it is wrong to have a descent from relatives from the continent of Africa. It's an ignorance thing, done to show off how little the speaker knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know it was racist.
> 
> But considering the social standing of the Markles, I find her insult doubling the humor of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took it for granted that everyone knew that Doris Ragland was from Compton, Crenshaw district to be a bit more precise.
> 
> What is the social standing of the Markles?  Or what do you think it is.  Thomas Markle dumped Doris, filed for bankruptcy and now lives in Mexico with his new wife.   It is to his credit that he took steps to remain close to his daughter (unless that's part of the story).
> 
> What did you think the social standing of this family was?   Really?   Why did Meghan Markle leave her mother in Los Angeles and move to Canada?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her show was filmed in Canada  ..  Markle is and adult. Do you live with your mother?
Click to expand...


My mother is dead.  This is why it is against the rules to use family in a personal attack.  

If I had a successful actress's money and my mother had a job in a home for dementia patients to keep her going, no I would not let her live like that.  Mr. Markle had already dumped his black wife and run off to Mexico.   Mother Doris was alone.  Nope.  I would have dragged Mama off with  me.  And, I am the biggest unsympathetic, unempathetic bitch you might ever run across.

Prince Harry Windsor might be very wealthy, he's a prince, but there is something about him that is tormented and this looks like it is some sort of self punishment instead of a match made in heaven.


----------



## DOTR

I don’t think being a modern prince is all it’s made out to be. Especially the younger one.


----------



## Lysistrata

Why can't we all just wish this couple every happiness together? There is nothing political here. Just two people who found each other. They will be together in the early hours of the night in the same bed. Hugging, kissing, and hopefully having some right, good you-know-what.  In this era of hate, call we not just celebrate love?


----------



## Lysistrata

Lysistrata said:


> Why can't we all just wish this couple every happiness together? There is nothing political here. Just two people who found each other. They will be together in the early hours of the night in the same bed. Hugging, kissing, and hopefully having some right, good you-know-what.  In this era of hate, call we not just celebrate love?


Sorry, typed "call" instead of "can." Typo. Good luck Harry and Meghan!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lysistrata said:


> Why can't we all just wish this couple every happiness together? There is nothing political here. Just two people who found each other. They will be together in the early hours of the night in the same bed. Hugging, kissing, and hopefully having some right, good you-know-what.  In this era of hate, call we not just celebrate love?



They've been in the same  bed for quite sometime.   I don't think that will be an appreciable change.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

DOTR said:


> I don’t think being a modern prince is all it’s made out to be. Especially the younger one.



To be a modern royal is to have a lifetime of service to the people.   Harry has done very well founding the Invictus Games.    I just don't see his new wife, raised in American victimhood, to have the same outlook.  Didn't she say her goal was African equality?   That's not going to go over very well in a monarchy whose existence is devoted to the British people.   I do believe her philosophy of eternal victim status will not translate well.


----------



## Lysistrata

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we all just wish this couple every happiness together? There is nothing political here. Just two people who found each other. They will be together in the early hours of the night in the same bed. Hugging, kissing, and hopefully having some right, good you-know-what.  In this era of hate, call we not just celebrate love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been in the same  bed for quite sometime.   I don't think that will be an appreciable change.
Click to expand...

So? You can't support heterosexual love? Your "victim" garbage doesn't matter. If people are subjected to bad behavior by others, yes, they are "victims." The people with the philosophy of blaming people who are subjected to bad behavior by others, instead of blaming those who perpetrated this aggressive behavior, are accountable and must be held to it.


----------



## Political Junky

Tipsycatlover said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think being a modern prince is all it’s made out to be. Especially the younger one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be a modern royal is to have a lifetime of service to the people.   Harry has done very well founding the Invictus Games.    I just don't see his new wife, raised in American victimhood, to have the same outlook.  Didn't she say her goal was African equality?   That's not going to go over very well in a monarchy whose existence is devoted to the British people.   I do believe her philosophy of eternal victim status will not translate well.
Click to expand...

Who is Meghan Markle? Profile of the actress, humanitarian and campaigner engaged to Prince Harry
<excerpt>
Humanitarian 

Markle is an an ambassador for Canada’s World Vision Clean Water campaign and as part of that role, she has travelled to Rwanda. Last month, she was seen talking to Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau at the One Young World Summit in Ottawa – a celebration of young leaders from across the world.

She has also visited the Gihembe refugee camp in Rwanda to meet with women leaders in the camp as part of her gender equality campaign work. 

In a recent column for _Elle_, the actress explained how her two worlds of red-carpets and TV shows can be successfully combined with her humanitarian work.


----------



## DOTR

Tipsycatlover said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think being a modern prince is all it’s made out to be. Especially the younger one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be a modern royal is to have a lifetime of service to the people.   Harry has done very well founding the Invictus Games.    I just don't see his new wife, raised in American victimhood, to have the same outlook.  Didn't she say her goal was African equality?   That's not going to go over very well in a monarchy whose existence is devoted to the British people.   I do believe her philosophy of eternal victim status will not translate well.
Click to expand...


   I agree. She is steeped in victim hood and will, like Obama, devote herself to trashing the country she is supposed to represent while speaking for non British...and they will usually be Marxist non Brits. 
   And as you say a Royals are raised for service. The Markels of the world are raised to grab what they can. 
    But even so I’m thinking they believe they can contain the damage. 
   Prince Charles will make a mess of it if he gets involved. Long live queen Elizabeth I hope. 
   Harry will eventually be relegated to Prince Andrew status which is good.


----------



## DOTR

Political Junky said:


> In a recent column for _Elle_, the actress explained how her two worlds of red-carpets and TV shows can be successfully combined with her humanitarian work.



    How long, oh Lord, will we suffer this liberal worship of red carpets and TV shows ?


----------



## Lysistrata

DOTR said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think being a modern prince is all it’s made out to be. Especially the younger one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be a modern royal is to have a lifetime of service to the people.   Harry has done very well founding the Invictus Games.    I just don't see his new wife, raised in American victimhood, to have the same outlook.  Didn't she say her goal was African equality?   That's not going to go over very well in a monarchy whose existence is devoted to the British people.   I do believe her philosophy of eternal victim status will not translate well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. She is steeped in victim hood and will, like Obama, devote herself to trashing the country she is supposed to represent while speaking for non British...and they will usually be Marxist non Brits.
> And as you say a Royals are raised for service. The Markels of the world are raised to grab what they can.
> But even so I’m thinking they believe they can contain the damage.
> Prince Charles will make a mess of it if he gets involved. Long live queen Elizabeth I hope.
> Harry will eventually be relegated to Prince Andrew status which is good.
Click to expand...

Such incredible bullshit. Your avatar just defames an entire religion. Own it.


----------



## DOTR

Lysistrata said:


> Why can't we all just wish this couple every happiness together? There is nothing political here. Just two people who found each other. They will be together in the early hours of the night in the same bed. Hugging, kissing, and hopefully having some right, good you-know-what.  In this era of hate, call we not just celebrate love?



   Translation...keep your mouth shut while liberals gush about the sweet comeuppance  of a venerable institution because she’s part black...and common...and divorced....and from a broken family...and Catholic...
  Gaslighting thy name is lysistrata.


----------



## DOTR

Lysistrata said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think being a modern prince is all it’s made out to be. Especially the younger one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be a modern royal is to have a lifetime of service to the people.   Harry has done very well founding the Invictus Games.    I just don't see his new wife, raised in American victimhood, to have the same outlook.  Didn't she say her goal was African equality?   That's not going to go over very well in a monarchy whose existence is devoted to the British people.   I do believe her philosophy of eternal victim status will not translate well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. She is steeped in victim hood and will, like Obama, devote herself to trashing the country she is supposed to represent while speaking for non British...and they will usually be Marxist non Brits.
> And as you say a Royals are raised for service. The Markels of the world are raised to grab what they can.
> But even so I’m thinking they believe they can contain the damage.
> Prince Charles will make a mess of it if he gets involved. Long live queen Elizabeth I hope.
> Harry will eventually be relegated to Prince Andrew status which is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such incredible bullshit. Your avatar just defames an entire religion. Own it.
Click to expand...


   Oh I do. That’s why I chose the avatar nitwit.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

DOTR said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think being a modern prince is all it’s made out to be. Especially the younger one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be a modern royal is to have a lifetime of service to the people.   Harry has done very well founding the Invictus Games.    I just don't see his new wife, raised in American victimhood, to have the same outlook.  Didn't she say her goal was African equality?   That's not going to go over very well in a monarchy whose existence is devoted to the British people.   I do believe her philosophy of eternal victim status will not translate well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. She is steeped in victim hood and will, like Obama, devote herself to trashing the country she is supposed to represent while speaking for non British...and they will usually be Marxist non Brits.
> And as you say a Royals are raised for service. The Markels of the world are raised to grab what they can.
> But even so I’m thinking they believe they can contain the damage.
> Prince Charles will make a mess of it if he gets involved. Long live queen Elizabeth I hope.
> Harry will eventually be relegated to Prince Andrew status which is good.
Click to expand...

There's no denying it.  The Queen intends to outlive her son.  If Charles had an ounce of brains, he would abdicate.  William would be King by next week.  Elizabeth would retire as Queen Mother.  The people adore William and Kate.  For the good of the country and his mother, Charles should give it up.


----------



## Mindful

Tipsycatlover said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope the Straight Outta Compton relatives don't give the wedding the Chuck E. Cheese treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> straight outta Compton relatives?
> 
> who would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Straight out of Compton" is some racist thing advertised by people who think that it is wrong to have a descent from relatives from the continent of Africa. It's an ignorance thing, done to show off how little the speaker knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know it was racist.
> 
> But considering the social standing of the Markles, I find her insult doubling the humor of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took it for granted that everyone knew that Doris Ragland was from Compton, Crenshaw district to be a bit more precise.
> 
> What is the social standing of the Markles?  Or what do you think it is.  Thomas Markle dumped Doris, filed for bankruptcy and now lives in Mexico with his new wife.   It is to his credit that he took steps to remain close to his daughter (unless that's part of the story).
> 
> What did you think the social standing of this family was?   Really?   Why did Meghan Markle leave her mother in Los Angeles and move to Canada?
Click to expand...


Things aren't that squeaky clean in the Middleton family either.


----------



## Lysistrata

DOTR said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we all just wish this couple every happiness together? There is nothing political here. Just two people who found each other. They will be together in the early hours of the night in the same bed. Hugging, kissing, and hopefully having some right, good you-know-what.  In this era of hate, call we not just celebrate love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation...keep your mouth shut while liberals gush about the sweet comeuppance  of a venerable institution because she’s part black...and common...and divorced....and from a broken family...and Catholic...
> Gaslighting thy name is lysistrata.
Click to expand...

What "comeuppance" of any institution? You frame it as though there is something wrong with being of African descent. "Common"? Yes, aren't we all in the U.S., where we don't have ranks. "Divorced"? well, the orange whore in the Oval Office has that one down, now doesn't he? And Sanford, and Gingrich, etc. "Broken family"? Who chooses their parents and has power over what they do? "Catholic"? Why not? It's as good a religion as fundie protestant, Methodist, Lutheranism, Episcopalian, Sunni Islam, Shia Islam, Judaism, and all the others with faithful adherents.
I don't know why you have such a dim view of this woman. I don't see that she has done anything wrong. I'm glad that Harry has a much better opinion of her and, yeah, there's that ring he just gave her!
The negativity expressed in your post is emblematic of the cancer of hate that is destroying the U.S.A. from the inside. Why can't you just wish this couple a long and loving life together?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Tipsycatlover said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> straight outta Compton relatives?
> 
> who would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> "Straight out of Compton" is some racist thing advertised by people who think that it is wrong to have a descent from relatives from the continent of Africa. It's an ignorance thing, done to show off how little the speaker knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know it was racist.
> 
> But considering the social standing of the Markles, I find her insult doubling the humor of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took it for granted that everyone knew that Doris Ragland was from Compton, Crenshaw district to be a bit more precise.
> 
> What is the social standing of the Markles?  Or what do you think it is.  Thomas Markle dumped Doris, filed for bankruptcy and now lives in Mexico with his new wife.   It is to his credit that he took steps to remain close to his daughter (unless that's part of the story).
> 
> What did you think the social standing of this family was?   Really?   Why did Meghan Markle leave her mother in Los Angeles and move to Canada?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her show was filmed in Canada  ..  Markle is and adult. Do you live with your mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mother is dead.  This is why it is against the rules to use family in a personal attack.
> 
> If I had a successful actress's money and my mother had a job in a home for dementia patients to keep her going, no I would not let her live like that.  Mr. Markle had already dumped his black wife and run off to Mexico.   Mother Doris was alone.  Nope.  I would have dragged Mama off with  me.  And, I am the biggest unsympathetic, unempathetic bitch you might ever run across.
> 
> Prince Harry Windsor might be very wealthy, he's a prince, but there is something about him that is tormented and this looks like it is some sort of self punishment instead of a match made in heaven.
Click to expand...




Tipsycatlover said:


> mother had a job in a home for dementia patients to keep her going,



a job working with dementia patients to keep her going?

Sound like an odd occupation for someone with a Masters degree in social work.

you think she's emptying bed pans or something for minimum page?

"Her mother, Doria Ragland, has a master's degree in social work from the University of Southern California, lives in View Park-Windsor Hills,"
Meghan Markle - Wikipedia


----------



## Esmeralda

gtopa1 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think anyone can take credit for what an ancestor did, or even a parent. For anyone else.  A person can only take credit for his or her own achievements.  And that includes thinking oneself superior for being of any particular race, ethnicity, nationality, etc.  It's all an accident of birth and nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said anything about being superior? I like the old saying: as good as you are and as bad as I am, I'm as good as you are as bad as I am.
> 
> That says it all really. And yes: I am quite pleased that my dad was recognised by his King (in exile) with being an Officer of the Order of St Michael (Civil). I don't think it raised my status any though.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I am proud of my dad for being a Pearl Harbor Survivor, but it doesn't raise my status either.  However, many people whose ancestors were aristocratic, people around the world, consider themselves superior. In the US, a group called the Daughters of the American Revolution consider themselves superior. Also, people who can trace their heritage back to the American pilgrims consider themselves superior.  It's a very pervasive mindset.


----------



## Lysistrata

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we all just wish this couple every happiness together? There is nothing political here. Just two people who found each other. They will be together in the early hours of the night in the same bed. Hugging, kissing, and hopefully having some right, good you-know-what.  In this era of hate, call we not just celebrate love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been in the same  bed for quite sometime.   I don't think that will be an appreciable change.
Click to expand...

And isn't it GOOD? Celebrate human people and their happiness together.


----------



## Likkmee

Lysistrata said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we all just wish this couple every happiness together? There is nothing political here. Just two people who found each other. They will be together in the early hours of the night in the same bed. Hugging, kissing, and hopefully having some right, good you-know-what.  In this era of hate, call we not just celebrate love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been in the same  bed for quite sometime.   I don't think that will be an appreciable change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And isn't it GOOD? Celebrate human people and their happiness together.
Click to expand...

Those aren't humans.


----------



## Esmeralda

DrLove said:


> She's dang hot gotta say!


Very good looking.


----------



## Lysistrata

Esmeralda said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you do not know what you are talking about on any level in this thread, all you therefore can do is just Troll me, all you know is that being American you are happy to call yourself a Melting Pot of Mutts who have no idea where you even originated from because you are a Melting Pot and you all hate peoples and nations who do not want to go full on Multicultural into a Melting Pot.
> 
> Listen if someone wants to marry a Mulatto and they are say Middle Class, who cares, but Upper Class it's not social protocol to oil drill or burn the coal, it's just not done as in marrying that type, again Americans don't get this because you have no actual Class System.
> 
> EG. You think something like the Kennedy's are the Highest Class, ridiculous they get there because of bootlegging in the 1920s, the Kennedy DNA is from poor Irish who went to America during the Potato Famine, this is who then JFK was the lowest Class possible ie. even below Working Class, he was the descendent of poor Irish who escape the Potato Famine, that his father made a lot of money changes nothing, you can never change your Class ever. If you are from Working Class and you make 2 BILLION you are still Working Class because that's your Heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already told you, I'm from English, Scots, Irish, and German blood.
> 
> We were here long before the revolution, and you'll find the name of one of my great uncles at the bottom of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Kennedys bought their class, as did most of the supposed American upper class we have today.
> 
> when was the last time one of your ancestors EARNED their title?
> 
> 100 years ago?  200?
> 
> "My family is important because 500 years ago, a king/queen knighted my great great great great etc grandfather"
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> That makes your family leeches, not heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think anyone can take credit for what an ancestor did, or even a parent. For anyone else.  A person can only take credit for his or her own achievements.  And that includes thinking oneself superior for being of any particular race, ethnicity, nationality, etc.  It's all an accident of birth and nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said anything about being superior? I like the old saying: as good as you are and as bad as I am, I'm as good as you are as bad as I am.
> 
> That says it all really. And yes: I am quite pleased that my dad was recognised by his King (in exile) with being an Officer of the Order of St Michael (Civil). I don't think it raised my status any though.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am proud of my dad for being a Pearl Harbor Survivor, but it doesn't raise my status either.  However, many people whose ancestors were aristocratic, people around the world, consider themselves superior. In the US, a group called the Daughters of the American Revolution consider themselves superior. Also, people who can trace their heritage back to the American pilgrims consider themselves superior.  It's a very pervasive mindset.
Click to expand...




Likkmee said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we all just wish this couple every happiness together? There is nothing political here. Just two people who found each other. They will be together in the early hours of the night in the same bed. Hugging, kissing, and hopefully having some right, good you-know-what.  In this era of hate, call we not just celebrate love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been in the same  bed for quite sometime.   I don't think that will be an appreciable change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And isn't it GOOD? Celebrate human people and their happiness together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those aren't humans.
Click to expand...

Just how sick in the head are you? Of  course Harry and Meghan are humans. You? Perhaps not.


----------



## Esmeralda

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like this came from out of the blue.  At the time Diana died, she was having an affair with Pakistani, Dodi Al Fayed and rumored to be pregnant with this child.   Al Fayed's father maintained that the monarchy had Diana and Dodi killed to prevent a non white child born into the royal family.   This has got to be an impossible burden for a boy, devoted to his mother, to bear.    Harry intends to force a non white baby down the collective Royal throat and make them choke on it.
> 
> How can this not be obvious?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly and there is something psychological about this from Harry, the other situation is that British Royal family has a modern history of all being divorced the marriages not lasting, so then will be the same Harry will stick it to the family who treated his mother with such contempt by giving them a Mulatto child as payback - which is the most outrageous thing he can do now, see my other comments you don't oil drill or coal burn it's just not social protocol - and then when that happens he'll divorce this Meghan woman, I say probably the whole thing is finished within two years.
Click to expand...

Mulatto is a very offensive word; it is almost as bad as the N word.

I don't think there is anything 'psychological' about Harry loving a woman of mixed race.  Modern, intelligent people see all races and all peoples as equal. He is just an adult being who sees the world in modern terms. 

In previous times, many people have been aattracted to people of other races, but because of social attitudes did not marry. The reason most African Americans are lighter skinned than Sub-Saharan Africans is because the black women slaves were so often raped by the white slave owner.

My point is that it isn't rebellion on Harry's part: his attraction is quite normal and his love is based on character and personality--this was quite clear from the engagement interview they did.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry V111 married commoners.
Click to expand...


which of  Henry's wives was a  "commoner"--?     He may have had kids with commoners-----but I do not recall a MARRIAGE
to any


----------



## irosie91

Esmeralda said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like this came from out of the blue.  At the time Diana died, she was having an affair with Pakistani, Dodi Al Fayed and rumored to be pregnant with this child.   Al Fayed's father maintained that the monarchy had Diana and Dodi killed to prevent a non white child born into the royal family.   This has got to be an impossible burden for a boy, devoted to his mother, to bear.    Harry intends to force a non white baby down the collective Royal throat and make them choke on it.
> 
> How can this not be obvious?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly and there is something psychological about this from Harry, the other situation is that British Royal family has a modern history of all being divorced the marriages not lasting, so then will be the same Harry will stick it to the family who treated his mother with such contempt by giving them a Mulatto child as payback - which is the most outrageous thing he can do now, see my other comments you don't oil drill or coal burn it's just not social protocol - and then when that happens he'll divorce this Meghan woman, I say probably the whole thing is finished within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mulatto is a very offensive word; it is almost as bad as the N word.
> 
> I don't think there is anything 'psychological' about Harry loving a woman of mixed race.  Modern, intelligent people see all races and all peoples as equal. He is just an adult being who sees the world in modern terms.
> 
> In previous times, many people have been aattracted to people of other races, but because of social attitudes did not marry. The reason most African Americans are lighter skinned than Sub-Saharan Africans is because the black women slaves were so often raped by the white slave owner.
> 
> My point is that it isn't rebellion on Harry's part: his attraction is quite normal and his love is based on character and personality--this was quite clear from the engagement interview they did.
Click to expand...


her divorced status is a BIGGIE in the Anglican church----lets see how this pans out


----------



## Esmeralda

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything about it screams marriage of rebellion, she's a Mulatto that's all you need to know that its a rebellion. He should just do what the usual has always been, keep this one hidden as a mistress to get extra fucks from and marry someone more appropriate also it's never a good idea to marry outside your Class, Americans won't get that as you don't have an actual Class system yours is based on how much money some Meat Packing Heir from New York has been passed down or whatever which is not a Class system, you cannot buy your way into a Higher Class you are born into it and you also cannot change what Class you are.
> 
> This is a European thing so Americans don't get this stuff.
Click to expand...

You do know that Winston Churchill was half American? One of England's most revered prime ministers.  Seems mixing British and American blood can't be all bad.

Maybe one day one of Harry's and Meghan's kids will be prime minster.  What a kick that would be!


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry V111 married commoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which of  Henry's wives was a  "commoner"--?     He may have had kids with commoners-----but I do not recall a MARRIAGE
> to any
Click to expand...


Royals Marrying Commoners


----------



## Political Junky

irosie91 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like this came from out of the blue.  At the time Diana died, she was having an affair with Pakistani, Dodi Al Fayed and rumored to be pregnant with this child.   Al Fayed's father maintained that the monarchy had Diana and Dodi killed to prevent a non white child born into the royal family.   This has got to be an impossible burden for a boy, devoted to his mother, to bear.    Harry intends to force a non white baby down the collective Royal throat and make them choke on it.
> 
> How can this not be obvious?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly and there is something psychological about this from Harry, the other situation is that British Royal family has a modern history of all being divorced the marriages not lasting, so then will be the same Harry will stick it to the family who treated his mother with such contempt by giving them a Mulatto child as payback - which is the most outrageous thing he can do now, see my other comments you don't oil drill or coal burn it's just not social protocol - and then when that happens he'll divorce this Meghan woman, I say probably the whole thing is finished within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mulatto is a very offensive word; it is almost as bad as the N word.
> 
> I don't think there is anything 'psychological' about Harry loving a woman of mixed race.  Modern, intelligent people see all races and all peoples as equal. He is just an adult being who sees the world in modern terms.
> 
> In previous times, many people have been aattracted to people of other races, but because of social attitudes did not marry. The reason most African Americans are lighter skinned than Sub-Saharan Africans is because the black women slaves were so often raped by the white slave owner.
> 
> My point is that it isn't rebellion on Harry's part: his attraction is quite normal and his love is based on character and personality--this was quite clear from the engagement interview they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her divorced status is a BIGGIE in the Anglican church----lets see how this pans out
Click to expand...

Prince Charles is divorced.


----------



## Mindful

News in from Buckingham Palace.

Prince Harry says he doesn’t want the traditional fruit cake at his wedding.
Prince Phillip says he doesn't give a f**k, he's still going.


----------



## gtopa1

Likkmee said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we all just wish this couple every happiness together? There is nothing political here. Just two people who found each other. They will be together in the early hours of the night in the same bed. Hugging, kissing, and hopefully having some right, good you-know-what.  In this era of hate, call we not just celebrate love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been in the same  bed for quite sometime.   I don't think that will be an appreciable change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And isn't it GOOD? Celebrate human people and their happiness together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those aren't humans.
Click to expand...


They are indeed humans and both a blessed and cursed type. They are blessed with greatness thrust upon them and cursed with total service to their nation. Both are burdens we cannot hope to comprehend and. as they are mere mortals like the rest of us, the Demands of their station are indeed arduous. Frankly, mate, I wouldn't have that situation for quids!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> News in from Buckingham Palace.
> 
> Prince Harry says he doesn’t want the traditional fruit cake at his wedding.
> Prince Phillip says he doesn't give a f**k, he's still going.



We are amused. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Political Junky said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like this came from out of the blue.  At the time Diana died, she was having an affair with Pakistani, Dodi Al Fayed and rumored to be pregnant with this child.   Al Fayed's father maintained that the monarchy had Diana and Dodi killed to prevent a non white child born into the royal family.   This has got to be an impossible burden for a boy, devoted to his mother, to bear.    Harry intends to force a non white baby down the collective Royal throat and make them choke on it.
> 
> How can this not be obvious?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly and there is something psychological about this from Harry, the other situation is that British Royal family has a modern history of all being divorced the marriages not lasting, so then will be the same Harry will stick it to the family who treated his mother with such contempt by giving them a Mulatto child as payback - which is the most outrageous thing he can do now, see my other comments you don't oil drill or coal burn it's just not social protocol - and then when that happens he'll divorce this Meghan woman, I say probably the whole thing is finished within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mulatto is a very offensive word; it is almost as bad as the N word.
> 
> I don't think there is anything 'psychological' about Harry loving a woman of mixed race.  Modern, intelligent people see all races and all peoples as equal. He is just an adult being who sees the world in modern terms.
> 
> In previous times, many people have been aattracted to people of other races, but because of social attitudes did not marry. The reason most African Americans are lighter skinned than Sub-Saharan Africans is because the black women slaves were so often raped by the white slave owner.
> 
> My point is that it isn't rebellion on Harry's part: his attraction is quite normal and his love is based on character and personality--this was quite clear from the engagement interview they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her divorced status is a BIGGIE in the Anglican church----lets see how this pans out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prince Charles is divorced.
Click to expand...

Not any more; his ex is dead. He is released from any vow now. Pretty sad way to look at it though. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Esmeralda said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything about it screams marriage of rebellion, she's a Mulatto that's all you need to know that its a rebellion. He should just do what the usual has always been, keep this one hidden as a mistress to get extra fucks from and marry someone more appropriate also it's never a good idea to marry outside your Class, Americans won't get that as you don't have an actual Class system yours is based on how much money some Meat Packing Heir from New York has been passed down or whatever which is not a Class system, you cannot buy your way into a Higher Class you are born into it and you also cannot change what Class you are.
> 
> This is a European thing so Americans don't get this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Winston Churchill was half American? One of England's most revered prime ministers.  Seems mixing British and American blood can't be all bad.
Click to expand...


Yes; the American half was perpetually drunk and acerbic.

Greg

(Just joking: he was among the Greatest of the Great...of course).


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything about it screams marriage of rebellion, she's a Mulatto that's all you need to know that its a rebellion. He should just do what the usual has always been, keep this one hidden as a mistress to get extra fucks from and marry someone more appropriate also it's never a good idea to marry outside your Class, Americans won't get that as you don't have an actual Class system yours is based on how much money some Meat Packing Heir from New York has been passed down or whatever which is not a Class system, you cannot buy your way into a Higher Class you are born into it and you also cannot change what Class you are.
> 
> This is a European thing so Americans don't get this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Winston Churchill was half American? One of England's most revered prime ministers.  Seems mixing British and American blood can't be all bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes; the American half was perpetually drunk and acerbic.
> 
> Greg
> 
> (Just joking: he was among the Greatest of the Great...of course).
Click to expand...


Mixing British and American blood? Hope they didn't put too much ice in it.


----------



## Lysistrata

irosie91 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like this came from out of the blue.  At the time Diana died, she was having an affair with Pakistani, Dodi Al Fayed and rumored to be pregnant with this child.   Al Fayed's father maintained that the monarchy had Diana and Dodi killed to prevent a non white child born into the royal family.   This has got to be an impossible burden for a boy, devoted to his mother, to bear.    Harry intends to force a non white baby down the collective Royal throat and make them choke on it.
> 
> How can this not be obvious?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly and there is something psychological about this from Harry, the other situation is that British Royal family has a modern history of all being divorced the marriages not lasting, so then will be the same Harry will stick it to the family who treated his mother with such contempt by giving them a Mulatto child as payback - which is the most outrageous thing he can do now, see my other comments you don't oil drill or coal burn it's just not social protocol - and then when that happens he'll divorce this Meghan woman, I say probably the whole thing is finished within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mulatto is a very offensive word; it is almost as bad as the N word.
> 
> I don't think there is anything 'psychological' about Harry loving a woman of mixed race.  Modern, intelligent people see all races and all peoples as equal. He is just an adult being who sees the world in modern terms.
> 
> In previous times, many people have been aattracted to people of other races, but because of social attitudes did not marry. The reason most African Americans are lighter skinned than Sub-Saharan Africans is because the black women slaves were so often raped by the white slave owner.
> 
> My point is that it isn't rebellion on Harry's part: his attraction is quite normal and his love is based on character and personality--this was quite clear from the engagement interview they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her divorced status is a BIGGIE in the Anglican church----lets see how this pans out
Click to expand...




Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan is divorced, mulatto, American and considerably older than Harry.  His engagement is a huge FU to the entire family or as he sees it, the monarchy itself, which he despises.   This is not a foundation upon which to build a successful marriage.  At some future date, continually giving your family the finger gets old.   He gets along well with his brother that's about all.   He's been in therapy for years dealing with his emotions over the death of his mother.   This is just more "treatment".
> 
> If you remember, Harry once went to a costume party in full SS officer uniform.  This is just stage two of that exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like this came from out of the blue.  At the time Diana died, she was having an affair with Pakistani, Dodi Al Fayed and rumored to be pregnant with this child.   Al Fayed's father maintained that the monarchy had Diana and Dodi killed to prevent a non white child born into the royal family.   This has got to be an impossible burden for a boy, devoted to his mother, to bear.    Harry intends to force a non white baby down the collective Royal throat and make them choke on it.
> 
> How can this not be obvious?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly and there is something psychological about this from Harry, the other situation is that British Royal family has a modern history of all being divorced the marriages not lasting, so then will be the same Harry will stick it to the family who treated his mother with such contempt by giving them a Mulatto child as payback - which is the most outrageous thing he can do now, see my other comments you don't oil drill or coal burn it's just not social protocol - and then when that happens he'll divorce this Meghan woman, I say probably the whole thing is finished within two years.
Click to expand...

Just what are you trying to achieve? Harry, son of Charles, whose mother holds the title of Queen of England, and the late Diana, Lady Spencer, Princess of Wales, loves the daughter of the Markles, now divorced, and she loves him back. Why is this such a problem?


----------



## gtopa1

Lysistrata said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like this came from out of the blue.  At the time Diana died, she was having an affair with Pakistani, Dodi Al Fayed and rumored to be pregnant with this child.   Al Fayed's father maintained that the monarchy had Diana and Dodi killed to prevent a non white child born into the royal family.   This has got to be an impossible burden for a boy, devoted to his mother, to bear.    Harry intends to force a non white baby down the collective Royal throat and make them choke on it.
> 
> How can this not be obvious?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly and there is something psychological about this from Harry, the other situation is that British Royal family has a modern history of all being divorced the marriages not lasting, so then will be the same Harry will stick it to the family who treated his mother with such contempt by giving them a Mulatto child as payback - which is the most outrageous thing he can do now, see my other comments you don't oil drill or coal burn it's just not social protocol - and then when that happens he'll divorce this Meghan woman, I say probably the whole thing is finished within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mulatto is a very offensive word; it is almost as bad as the N word.
> 
> I don't think there is anything 'psychological' about Harry loving a woman of mixed race.  Modern, intelligent people see all races and all peoples as equal. He is just an adult being who sees the world in modern terms.
> 
> In previous times, many people have been aattracted to people of other races, but because of social attitudes did not marry. The reason most African Americans are lighter skinned than Sub-Saharan Africans is because the black women slaves were so often raped by the white slave owner.
> 
> My point is that it isn't rebellion on Harry's part: his attraction is quite normal and his love is based on character and personality--this was quite clear from the engagement interview they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her divorced status is a BIGGIE in the Anglican church----lets see how this pans out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Tipsycatlover get's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like this came from out of the blue.  At the time Diana died, she was having an affair with Pakistani, Dodi Al Fayed and rumored to be pregnant with this child.   Al Fayed's father maintained that the monarchy had Diana and Dodi killed to prevent a non white child born into the royal family.   This has got to be an impossible burden for a boy, devoted to his mother, to bear.    Harry intends to force a non white baby down the collective Royal throat and make them choke on it.
> 
> How can this not be obvious?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly and there is something psychological about this from Harry, the other situation is that British Royal family has a modern history of all being divorced the marriages not lasting, so then will be the same Harry will stick it to the family who treated his mother with such contempt by giving them a Mulatto child as payback - which is the most outrageous thing he can do now, see my other comments you don't oil drill or coal burn it's just not social protocol - and then when that happens he'll divorce this Meghan woman, I say probably the whole thing is finished within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just what are you trying to achieve? Harry, son of Charles, whose mother holds the title of Queen of England, and the late Diana, Lady Spencer, Princess of Wales, loves the daughter of the Markles, now divorced, and she loves him back. Why is this such a problem?
Click to expand...


Yeah; I don't see a problem except in pressure in being a Royal. I wish them both every happiness and would love to see the Prince have a term as our Governor General. I don't think that'll happen though. 

Greg


----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything about it screams marriage of rebellion, she's a Mulatto that's all you need to know that its a rebellion. He should just do what the usual has always been, keep this one hidden as a mistress to get extra fucks from and marry someone more appropriate also it's never a good idea to marry outside your Class, Americans won't get that as you don't have an actual Class system yours is based on how much money some Meat Packing Heir from New York has been passed down or whatever which is not a Class system, you cannot buy your way into a Higher Class you are born into it and you also cannot change what Class you are.
> 
> This is a European thing so Americans don't get this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Winston Churchill was half American? One of England's most revered prime ministers.  Seems mixing British and American blood can't be all bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes; the American half was perpetually drunk and acerbic.
> 
> Greg
> 
> (Just joking: he was among the Greatest of the Great...of course).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mixing British and American blood? Hope they didn't put too much ice in it.
Click to expand...

Shaken, not stirred.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Esmeralda said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything about it screams marriage of rebellion, she's a Mulatto that's all you need to know that its a rebellion. He should just do what the usual has always been, keep this one hidden as a mistress to get extra fucks from and marry someone more appropriate also it's never a good idea to marry outside your Class, Americans won't get that as you don't have an actual Class system yours is based on how much money some Meat Packing Heir from New York has been passed down or whatever which is not a Class system, you cannot buy your way into a Higher Class you are born into it and you also cannot change what Class you are.
> 
> This is a European thing so Americans don't get this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Winston Churchill was half American? One of England's most revered prime ministers.  Seems mixing British and American blood can't be all bad.
> 
> Maybe one day one of Harry's and Meghan's kids will be prime minster.  What a kick that would be!
Click to expand...


What is "American blood" exactly?

How was Churchill not bad?

- Dresden Firebombing under him where 10's of thousands of German civilians were killed, in a non-military target.

- Bengali Famine under him in 1943 where 3 million Indians perished most likely due to Britain taking resources from India.

- Yalta, and Potsdam Conference a decision which killed many, and oppressed many more by supporting Stalin's takeover of much of Central-Europe.


----------



## Mindful

Who'd have thought a wedding could cause such a furore?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Meghan Markle doesn't look much different than many Southern Italians, including Ariana Grande.


----------



## Lysistrata

Esmeralda said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything about it screams marriage of rebellion, she's a Mulatto that's all you need to know that its a rebellion. He should just do what the usual has always been, keep this one hidden as a mistress to get extra fucks from and marry someone more appropriate also it's never a good idea to marry outside your Class, Americans won't get that as you don't have an actual Class system yours is based on how much money some Meat Packing Heir from New York has been passed down or whatever which is not a Class system, you cannot buy your way into a Higher Class you are born into it and you also cannot change what Class you are.
> 
> This is a European thing so Americans don't get this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Winston Churchill was half American? One of England's most revered prime ministers.  Seems mixing British and American blood can't be all bad.
> 
> Maybe one day one of Harry's and Meghan's kids will be prime minster.  What a kick that would be!
Click to expand...

Winston Churchill's mother was Jennie Jerome. Born in Brooklyn.


----------



## Esmeralda

Lysistrata said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything about it screams marriage of rebellion, she's a Mulatto that's all you need to know that its a rebellion. He should just do what the usual has always been, keep this one hidden as a mistress to get extra fucks from and marry someone more appropriate also it's never a good idea to marry outside your Class, Americans won't get that as you don't have an actual Class system yours is based on how much money some Meat Packing Heir from New York has been passed down or whatever which is not a Class system, you cannot buy your way into a Higher Class you are born into it and you also cannot change what Class you are.
> 
> This is a European thing so Americans don't get this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Winston Churchill was half American? One of England's most revered prime ministers.  Seems mixing British and American blood can't be all bad.
> 
> Maybe one day one of Harry's and Meghan's kids will be prime minster.  What a kick that would be!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Winston Churchill's mother was Jennie Jerome. Born in Brooklyn.
Click to expand...

Lady Randolph Churchill


----------



## Lysistrata

gtopa1 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like this came from out of the blue.  At the time Diana died, she was having an affair with Pakistani, Dodi Al Fayed and rumored to be pregnant with this child.   Al Fayed's father maintained that the monarchy had Diana and Dodi killed to prevent a non white child born into the royal family.   This has got to be an impossible burden for a boy, devoted to his mother, to bear.    Harry intends to force a non white baby down the collective Royal throat and make them choke on it.
> 
> How can this not be obvious?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly and there is something psychological about this from Harry, the other situation is that British Royal family has a modern history of all being divorced the marriages not lasting, so then will be the same Harry will stick it to the family who treated his mother with such contempt by giving them a Mulatto child as payback - which is the most outrageous thing he can do now, see my other comments you don't oil drill or coal burn it's just not social protocol - and then when that happens he'll divorce this Meghan woman, I say probably the whole thing is finished within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mulatto is a very offensive word; it is almost as bad as the N word.
> 
> I don't think there is anything 'psychological' about Harry loving a woman of mixed race.  Modern, intelligent people see all races and all peoples as equal. He is just an adult being who sees the world in modern terms.
> 
> In previous times, many people have been aattracted to people of other races, but because of social attitudes did not marry. The reason most African Americans are lighter skinned than Sub-Saharan Africans is because the black women slaves were so often raped by the white slave owner.
> 
> My point is that it isn't rebellion on Harry's part: his attraction is quite normal and his love is based on character and personality--this was quite clear from the engagement interview they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her divorced status is a BIGGIE in the Anglican church----lets see how this pans out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like this came from out of the blue.  At the time Diana died, she was having an affair with Pakistani, Dodi Al Fayed and rumored to be pregnant with this child.   Al Fayed's father maintained that the monarchy had Diana and Dodi killed to prevent a non white child born into the royal family.   This has got to be an impossible burden for a boy, devoted to his mother, to bear.    Harry intends to force a non white baby down the collective Royal throat and make them choke on it.
> 
> How can this not be obvious?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly and there is something psychological about this from Harry, the other situation is that British Royal family has a modern history of all being divorced the marriages not lasting, so then will be the same Harry will stick it to the family who treated his mother with such contempt by giving them a Mulatto child as payback - which is the most outrageous thing he can do now, see my other comments you don't oil drill or coal burn it's just not social protocol - and then when that happens he'll divorce this Meghan woman, I say probably the whole thing is finished within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just what are you trying to achieve? Harry, son of Charles, whose mother holds the title of Queen of England, and the late Diana, Lady Spencer, Princess of Wales, loves the daughter of the Markles, now divorced, and she loves him back. Why is this such a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah; I don't see a problem except in pressure in being a Royal. I wish them both every happiness and would love to see the Prince have a term as our Governor General. I don't think that'll happen though.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

I am an American, so I don't understand your reference to a "Governor General." I don't know what this means. Is this something in Australia?


----------



## Mindful

Lysistrata said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly and there is something psychological about this from Harry, the other situation is that British Royal family has a modern history of all being divorced the marriages not lasting, so then will be the same Harry will stick it to the family who treated his mother with such contempt by giving them a Mulatto child as payback - which is the most outrageous thing he can do now, see my other comments you don't oil drill or coal burn it's just not social protocol - and then when that happens he'll divorce this Meghan woman, I say probably the whole thing is finished within two years.
> 
> 
> 
> Mulatto is a very offensive word; it is almost as bad as the N word.
> 
> I don't think there is anything 'psychological' about Harry loving a woman of mixed race.  Modern, intelligent people see all races and all peoples as equal. He is just an adult being who sees the world in modern terms.
> 
> In previous times, many people have been aattracted to people of other races, but because of social attitudes did not marry. The reason most African Americans are lighter skinned than Sub-Saharan Africans is because the black women slaves were so often raped by the white slave owner.
> 
> My point is that it isn't rebellion on Harry's part: his attraction is quite normal and his love is based on character and personality--this was quite clear from the engagement interview they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her divorced status is a BIGGIE in the Anglican church----lets see how this pans out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean Tipsycatlover in her responses in this thread illustrates she gets it why Harry is marrying the Mulatto, it's a rebellion against his family who apart from William he has always been problematic to that family from the boozing and drugs to public embarrassments like being drunk and naked with hooker type women in Las Vegas and getting filmed doing that and it being across the newspapers to as Tipsy said wearing that uniform to a party. So the natural next rebellion is marrying a half Black woman which behind closed doors anyone will know Queen Elizabeth is not going to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like this came from out of the blue.  At the time Diana died, she was having an affair with Pakistani, Dodi Al Fayed and rumored to be pregnant with this child.   Al Fayed's father maintained that the monarchy had Diana and Dodi killed to prevent a non white child born into the royal family.   This has got to be an impossible burden for a boy, devoted to his mother, to bear.    Harry intends to force a non white baby down the collective Royal throat and make them choke on it.
> 
> How can this not be obvious?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly and there is something psychological about this from Harry, the other situation is that British Royal family has a modern history of all being divorced the marriages not lasting, so then will be the same Harry will stick it to the family who treated his mother with such contempt by giving them a Mulatto child as payback - which is the most outrageous thing he can do now, see my other comments you don't oil drill or coal burn it's just not social protocol - and then when that happens he'll divorce this Meghan woman, I say probably the whole thing is finished within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just what are you trying to achieve? Harry, son of Charles, whose mother holds the title of Queen of England, and the late Diana, Lady Spencer, Princess of Wales, loves the daughter of the Markles, now divorced, and she loves him back. Why is this such a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah; I don't see a problem except in pressure in being a Royal. I wish them both every happiness and would love to see the Prince have a term as our Governor General. I don't think that'll happen though.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an American, so I don't understand your reference to a "Governor General." I don't know what this means. Is this something in Australia?
Click to expand...


You still have governors, don't you? A remnant from past times.

Sheriffs even.


----------



## Lysistrata

Mindful said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mulatto is a very offensive word; it is almost as bad as the N word.
> 
> I don't think there is anything 'psychological' about Harry loving a woman of mixed race.  Modern, intelligent people see all races and all peoples as equal. He is just an adult being who sees the world in modern terms.
> 
> In previous times, many people have been aattracted to people of other races, but because of social attitudes did not marry. The reason most African Americans are lighter skinned than Sub-Saharan Africans is because the black women slaves were so often raped by the white slave owner.
> 
> My point is that it isn't rebellion on Harry's part: his attraction is quite normal and his love is based on character and personality--this was quite clear from the engagement interview they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her divorced status is a BIGGIE in the Anglican church----lets see how this pans out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like this came from out of the blue.  At the time Diana died, she was having an affair with Pakistani, Dodi Al Fayed and rumored to be pregnant with this child.   Al Fayed's father maintained that the monarchy had Diana and Dodi killed to prevent a non white child born into the royal family.   This has got to be an impossible burden for a boy, devoted to his mother, to bear.    Harry intends to force a non white baby down the collective Royal throat and make them choke on it.
> 
> How can this not be obvious?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly and there is something psychological about this from Harry, the other situation is that British Royal family has a modern history of all being divorced the marriages not lasting, so then will be the same Harry will stick it to the family who treated his mother with such contempt by giving them a Mulatto child as payback - which is the most outrageous thing he can do now, see my other comments you don't oil drill or coal burn it's just not social protocol - and then when that happens he'll divorce this Meghan woman, I say probably the whole thing is finished within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just what are you trying to achieve? Harry, son of Charles, whose mother holds the title of Queen of England, and the late Diana, Lady Spencer, Princess of Wales, loves the daughter of the Markles, now divorced, and she loves him back. Why is this such a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah; I don't see a problem except in pressure in being a Royal. I wish them both every happiness and would love to see the Prince have a term as our Governor General. I don't think that'll happen though.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an American, so I don't understand your reference to a "Governor General." I don't know what this means. Is this something in Australia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still have governors, don't you? A remnant from past times.
> 
> Sheriffs even.
Click to expand...

Still don't know what a "governor general" is? What country is this in?


----------



## Mindful

Lysistrata said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> her divorced status is a BIGGIE in the Anglican church----lets see how this pans out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly and there is something psychological about this from Harry, the other situation is that British Royal family has a modern history of all being divorced the marriages not lasting, so then will be the same Harry will stick it to the family who treated his mother with such contempt by giving them a Mulatto child as payback - which is the most outrageous thing he can do now, see my other comments you don't oil drill or coal burn it's just not social protocol - and then when that happens he'll divorce this Meghan woman, I say probably the whole thing is finished within two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just what are you trying to achieve? Harry, son of Charles, whose mother holds the title of Queen of England, and the late Diana, Lady Spencer, Princess of Wales, loves the daughter of the Markles, now divorced, and she loves him back. Why is this such a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah; I don't see a problem except in pressure in being a Royal. I wish them both every happiness and would love to see the Prince have a term as our Governor General. I don't think that'll happen though.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an American, so I don't understand your reference to a "Governor General." I don't know what this means. Is this something in Australia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still have governors, don't you? A remnant from past times.
> 
> Sheriffs even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still don't know what a "governor general" is? What country is this in?
Click to expand...


If you can wade through all this :

Governor-general - Wikipedia


----------



## Lysistrata

Mindful said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what are you trying to achieve? Harry, son of Charles, whose mother holds the title of Queen of England, and the late Diana, Lady Spencer, Princess of Wales, loves the daughter of the Markles, now divorced, and she loves him back. Why is this such a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah; I don't see a problem except in pressure in being a Royal. I wish them both every happiness and would love to see the Prince have a term as our Governor General. I don't think that'll happen though.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an American, so I don't understand your reference to a "Governor General." I don't know what this means. Is this something in Australia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still have governors, don't you? A remnant from past times.
> 
> Sheriffs even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still don't know what a "governor general" is? What country is this in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can wade through all this :
> 
> Governor-general - WikipThaedia
Click to expand...

Thank you. This does not occur in the U.S. of A. We have governors of states who then are replaced by other governors. 
But how does any of this involve two people who love each other and wish to be married? I hope to see the day that Harry and Meghan stand in front of the altar and make their promises to each other in front of the Supreme Being and those assembled. We human beings have to start being POSITIVE.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lysistrata said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we all just wish this couple every happiness together? There is nothing political here. Just two people who found each other. They will be together in the early hours of the night in the same bed. Hugging, kissing, and hopefully having some right, good you-know-what.  In this era of hate, call we not just celebrate love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been in the same  bed for quite sometime.   I don't think that will be an appreciable change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You can't support heterosexual love? Your "victim" garbage doesn't matter. If people are subjected to bad behavior by others, yes, they are "victims." The people with the philosophy of blaming people who are subjected to bad behavior by others, instead of blaming those who perpetrated this aggressive behavior, are accountable and must be held to it.
Click to expand...

If Markle wants to hold others eternally accountable because she was subjected to bad behavior, she can certainly do that.  She just won't be very happy in a family who lives in service to white Brits.    If she wants to live as an American black victim she is buying a life of misery.  Or at least as long as it lasts.  Harry has plenty to pay her off.


----------



## Lysistrata

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we all just wish this couple every happiness together? There is nothing political here. Just two people who found each other. They will be together in the early hours of the night in the same bed. Hugging, kissing, and hopefully having some right, good you-know-what.  In this era of hate, call we not just celebrate love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been in the same  bed for quite sometime.   I don't think that will be an appreciable change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You can't support heterosexual love? Your "victim" garbage doesn't matter. If people are subjected to bad behavior by others, yes, they are "victims." The people with the philosophy of blaming people who are subjected to bad behavior by others, instead of blaming those who perpetrated this aggressive behavior, are accountable and must be held to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Markle wants to hold others eternally accountable because she was subjected to bad behavior, she can certainly do that.  She just won't be very happy in a family who lives in service to white Brits.    If she wants to live as an American black victim she is buying a life of misery.  Or at least as long as it lasts.  Harry has plenty to pay her off.
Click to expand...

What kind of crap is this??? they are starting a new life together with love for each other and all you have to say is total shit. Examine your own conscience. I think that you are blinded by racism and are anti-African for some reason known only to yourself. Think. Pray. Become a better human being.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lysistrata said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we all just wish this couple every happiness together? There is nothing political here. Just two people who found each other. They will be together in the early hours of the night in the same bed. Hugging, kissing, and hopefully having some right, good you-know-what.  In this era of hate, call we not just celebrate love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been in the same  bed for quite sometime.   I don't think that will be an appreciable change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You can't support heterosexual love? Your "victim" garbage doesn't matter. If people are subjected to bad behavior by others, yes, they are "victims." The people with the philosophy of blaming people who are subjected to bad behavior by others, instead of blaming those who perpetrated this aggressive behavior, are accountable and must be held to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Markle wants to hold others eternally accountable because she was subjected to bad behavior, she can certainly do that.  She just won't be very happy in a family who lives in service to white Brits.    If she wants to live as an American black victim she is buying a life of misery.  Or at least as long as it lasts.  Harry has plenty to pay her off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of crap is this??? they are starting a new life together with love for each other and all you have to say is total shit. Examine your own conscience. I think that you are blinded by racism and are anti-African for some reason known only to yourself. Think. Pray. Become a better human being.
Click to expand...


Is anyone taking bets on when the new Dutchess will claim to be oppressed by the butler and upstairs maid?


----------



## DOTR

Lysistrata said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we all just wish this couple every happiness together? There is nothing political here. Just two people who found each other. They will be together in the early hours of the night in the same bed. Hugging, kissing, and hopefully having some right, good you-know-what.  In this era of hate, call we not just celebrate love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation...keep your mouth shut while liberals gush about the sweet comeuppance  of a venerable institution because she’s part black...and common...and divorced....and from a broken family...and Catholic...
> Gaslighting thy name is lysistrata.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "comeuppance" of any institution? You frame it as though there is something wrong with being of African descent. "Common"? Yes, aren't we all in the U.S., where we don't have ranks. "Divorced"? well, the orange whore in the Oval Office has that one down, now doesn't he? And Sanford, and Gingrich, etc. "Broken family"? Who chooses their parents and has power over what they do? "Catholic"? Why not? It's as good a religion as fundie protestant, Methodist, Lutheranism, Episcopalian, Sunni Islam, Shia Islam, Judaism, and all the others with faithful adherents.
> I don't know why you have such a dim view of this woman. I don't see that she has done anything wrong. I'm glad that Harry has a much better opinion of her and, yeah, there's that ring he just gave her!
> The negativity expressed in your post is emblematic of the cancer of hate that is destroying the U.S.A. from the inside. Why can't you just wish this couple a long and loving life together?
Click to expand...


   It would be hard to honestly do that because I dont care if they have a long life, a short life, a happy or a sad life. 
   Now back to the post I wrote which you ignored.
  Liberals the world over are gloating because she is part black...a child of a broken and dysfunctional home...a catholic...divorced...common.. No you didnt think Trumps divorce was worth gloating over. That would involve admitting the damage divorce does. But you did feel a little thrill up your leg to hear that a divorcee would enter royal circles. Its an attack on a system a thousand years old. You were happy to hear a white woman with African blood would be married by a prince. And then you pretended it was something we are not supposed to notice. Much cowardice you display.
   And you come along and say "ignore her background and just be happy".
    I dont think so. I think I'll respond to the political hay being made of her status.

  You liberals are all the same. Scummy. For instance liberals make a movie and replace all the male actors with female actors and post Twitter threads that say "finally a victory for women with this all woman cast". Notice and respond to the power play and the response is "hey you shouldn't notice they are women just actors shut up about them being women".

  It simply will not work for you anymore. Find another playbook.


----------



## Lysistrata

DOTR said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we all just wish this couple every happiness together? There is nothing political here. Just two people who found each other. They will be together in the early hours of the night in the same bed. Hugging, kissing, and hopefully having some right, good you-know-what.  In this era of hate, call we not just celebrate love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation...keep your mouth shut while liberals gush about the sweet comeuppance  of a venerable institution because she’s part black...and common...and divorced....and from a broken family...and Catholic...
> Gaslighting thy name is lysistrata.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "comeuppance" of any institution? You frame it as though there is something wrong with being of African descent. "Common"? Yes, aren't we all in the U.S., where we don't have ranks. "Divorced"? well, the orange whore in the Oval Office has that one down, now doesn't he? And Sanford, and Gingrich, etc. "Broken family"? Who chooses their parents and has power over what they do? "Catholic"? Why not? It's as good a religion as fundie protestant, Methodist, Lutheranism, Episcopalian, Sunni Islam, Shia Islam, Judaism, and all the others with faithful adherents.
> I don't know why you have such a dim view of this woman. I don't see that she has done anything wrong. I'm glad that Harry has a much better opinion of her and, yeah, there's that ring he just gave her!
> The negativity expressed in your post is emblematic of the cancer of hate that is destroying the U.S.A. from the inside. Why can't you just wish this couple a long and loving life together?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be hard to honestly do that because I dont care if they have a long life, a short life, a happy or a sad life.
> Now back to the post I wrote which you ignored.
> Liberals the world over are gloating because she is part black...a child of a broken and dysfunctional home...a catholic...divorced...common.. No you didnt think Trumps divorce was worth gloating over. That would involve admitting the damage divorce does. But you did feel a little thrill up your leg to hear that a divorcee would enter royal circles. Its an attack on a system a thousand years old. You were happy to hear a white woman with African blood would be married by a prince. And then you pretended it was something we are not supposed to notice. Much cowardice you display.
> And you come along and say "ignore her background and just be happy".
> I dont think so. I think I'll respond to the political hay being made of her status.
> 
> You liberals are all the same. Scummy. For instance liberals make a movie and replace all the male actors with female actors and post Twitter threads that say "finally a victory for women with this all woman cast". Notice and respond to the power play and the response is "hey you shouldn't notice they are women just actors shut up about them being women".
> 
> It simply will not work for you anymore. Find another playbook.
Click to expand...

You are really a sick, sick individual.  Why are you saying anything about her  background. Her religion. Her parents being divorced. Nobody "gloats" except in that brain of yours. You make things up in your head. Just what are you trying to start? For what reason? A "thrill up your leg"? Seriously, get some help.


----------



## Political Junky

Lysistrata said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we all just wish this couple every happiness together? There is nothing political here. Just two people who found each other. They will be together in the early hours of the night in the same bed. Hugging, kissing, and hopefully having some right, good you-know-what.  In this era of hate, call we not just celebrate love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been in the same  bed for quite sometime.   I don't think that will be an appreciable change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You can't support heterosexual love? Your "victim" garbage doesn't matter. If people are subjected to bad behavior by others, yes, they are "victims." The people with the philosophy of blaming people who are subjected to bad behavior by others, instead of blaming those who perpetrated this aggressive behavior, are accountable and must be held to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Markle wants to hold others eternally accountable because she was subjected to bad behavior, she can certainly do that.  She just won't be very happy in a family who lives in service to white Brits.    If she wants to live as an American black victim she is buying a life of misery.  Or at least as long as it lasts.  Harry has plenty to pay her off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of crap is this??? they are starting a new life together with love for each other and all you have to say is total shit. Examine your own conscience. I think that you are blinded by racism and are anti-African for some reason known only to yourself. Think. Pray. Become a better human being.
Click to expand...

I think Right Wing Racists should do DNA testing. They might be surprised.


----------



## DOTR

Political Junky said:


> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.





Mindful said:


> How times have changed.
> 
> American, divorced, and bi-racial.





Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big change compared to 1936.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like Harry is abdicating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attitudes, and all that went with it! Social change, and conventions. That sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There hasn't been any change in the family.  Harry has his own demons to slay.   If Harry were the heir to the crown then he would be required to abdicate to marry this girl.  No difference.
> 
> Harry has a lot of baggage over his mother's death.  This marriage of rebellion isn't going to help.   This is not a marriage to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would this be a "marriage of rebellion"? It just seems to be two people who have found each other. No one other than themselves can know what it is like when they are alone together: laugh? cry? have hot sex? Tickle each other? All of the above?
> Remember how long it took for Harry's father to finally wed the love of his life after his sham marriage to Harry's mother, who just was selected because she was a virgin and royal.
> If Harry and Meghan are in the same bed together and happy when the lights go out, this is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything about it screams marriage of rebellion, she's a Mulatto that's all you need to know that its a rebellion. He should just do what the usual has always been, keep this one hidden as a mistress to get extra fucks from and marry someone more appropriate also it's never a good idea to marry outside your Class, Americans won't get that as you don't have an actual Class system yours is based on how much money some Meat Packing Heir from New York has been passed down or whatever which is not a Class system, you cannot buy your way into a Higher Class you are born into it and you also cannot change what Class you are.
> 
> This is a European thing so Americans don't get this stuff.
Click to expand...


   I get it. Don’t be sure Lots of Americans don’t. Third worlders in our midst are a problem all western nations share. Not just us.


----------



## DOTR

Lysistrata said:


> You are really a sick, sick individual.  Why are you saying anything about her  background. Her religion. Her parents being divorced. Nobody "gloats" except in that brain of yours. You make things up in your head. Just what are you trying to start? For what reason? A "thrill up your leg"? Seriously, get some help.



    You just can’t get it through your thick skull that the days of gaslighting are over for Marxists.




Political Junky said:


> The royals have become more Liberal, thank God.






Mindful said:


> American, divorced, and bi-racial.



    I’ll respond in kind to those creaming over the ghettoization of the Monarchy.

   You and mindless should stick to talking about hats.


----------



## DOTR

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Saw that this morning, and the first thing I thought of was, Grace Kelly and Monaco.*"
> 
> Will Grace Kelly was perfect and exquisite and sophisticated, this Meghan woman is half Jungle Bunny her mother is negro.
> 
> Harry the Oil Driller, the Mother on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to bother the royal family, why does it bother you?
> 
> are you a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it does bother them they just cannot publicly say it does or they'll be called racist.
> 
> I am consistent Will that it is disrespecting your Ancestors to burn the coal or oil drill, they spent Centuries perfecting your DNA and to throw that away is disrespectful.
> 
> Who cares anyhow Harry isn't heir to that throne, at least William married Kate and has bred now three children. Britains fucked anyway half of their capital city are African and Kebab and they have a Paki Mayor, Winston Churchill must be turning in his grave he was not exactly fond of Africans or Kebabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am consistent Will that it is disrespecting your Ancestors to burn the coal or oil drill, they spent Centuries perfecting your DNA and to throw that away is disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you that sure of your ancestry?
> 
> I have whites, blacks, tans, and some with a tinge of yellow in my current family.
> 
> English, Irish, Scots, German, Filipino, Cajun, etc.
> 
> If you seriously believe your line has been lily white since Adam and Eve walked out of the Garden...
> 
> you have serious problems with reality.
Click to expand...



    You don’t have to be “Lilly White since eve” to be white.  Pure blood is a liberal obsession....don’t project it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The yes indeed in the rush to Harry's money and the Royal Halls, this woman has given up her country, her religion and her career.   

That's where problems starr.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Tipsycatlover said:


> The yes indeed in the rush to Harry's money and the Royal Halls, this woman has given up her country, her religion and her career.
> 
> That's where problems starr.


Right...

it's all about the money?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

WillHaftawaite said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The yes indeed in the rush to Harry's money and the Royal Halls, this woman has given up her country, her religion and her career.
> 
> That's where problems starr.
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> it's all about the money?
Click to expand...

 It is twu wuv.

Harry, who has the money and title gives up nothing.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Tipsycatlover said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The yes indeed in the rush to Harry's money and the Royal Halls, this woman has given up her country, her religion and her career.
> 
> That's where problems starr.
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> it's all about the money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is twu wuv.
> 
> Harry, who has the money and title gives up nothing.
Click to expand...



your opinion, 'wuv'.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit




----------



## longknife

I really feel dumb. I'm an avid fan of the USA Network show Suits and it never once dawned on me that she played an important role in that show. There she was also half White and half African with an African father.

They wrote her out of the show before the announcement was made and I wonder how they did it.


----------



## DOTR

longknife said:


> There she was also half White and half African with an African father.
> .



   It’s her bread and butter.


----------



## DOTR

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry, who has the money and title gives up nothing.



   And he gains the admiration of liberals everywhere. Sort of their inside man at the skunk works.


----------



## DOTR

Mindful said:


> You still have governors, don't you? A remnant from past times.
> Sheriffs even.





Lysistrata said:


> Still don't know what a "governor general" is? What country is this in?



   God almighty. 

   Hats! Stick to hats!


----------



## Lysistrata

Such a collection of incredible assholes on this thread, with a meaningless obsession about someone's race. No wonder this country is falling down, considering the mindless ignorance it contains. Take a look back at post #332, by DOTR. Full of "you"s, as if this person knew me and had any idea of my thoughts.
Two seemingly nice people announce that they are in love and wish to make it official. Why not just wish them well? This is what normal people do. Although there has been ample use of the word "liberal" (whatever this actually means) in these postings, there is nothing political here. There is nothing that involves politics in wishing the lovebirds good luck and happiness. Why are we living in an era in which hate seems to be en vogue? I can't see why we can't just raise a glass to celebrate the happy couple.


----------



## Mindful

Take the test. 

Could you pass the exam Meghan Markle will take to become a British citizen?


----------



## DOTR

Lysistrata said:


> Such a collection of incredible assholes on this thread, with a meaningless obsession about someone's race. No wonder this country is falling down, considering the mindless ignorance it contains. Take a look back at post #332, by DOTR. Full of "you"s, as if this person knew me and had any idea of my thoughts.
> Two seemingly nice people announce that they are in love and wish to make it official. Why not just wish them well? This is what normal people do. Although there has been ample use of the word "liberal" (whatever this actually means) in these postings, there is nothing political here. There is nothing that involves politics in wishing the lovebirds good luck and happiness. Why are we living in an era in which hate seems to be en vogue? I can't see why we can't just raise a glass to celebrate the happy couple.



   Mindful...lysystrata would like a word with you. 



Mindful said:


> How times have changed.
> 
> American, divorced, and *bi-racial*.


----------



## DOTR

bodecea said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of that hemophiliac gene.
Click to expand...


    No member of the Royal Family carries this gene. You may be thinking of the murdered Tsarina of Russia. But not the British monarchy.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we all just wish this couple every happiness together? There is nothing political here. Just two people who found each other. They will be together in the early hours of the night in the same bed. Hugging, kissing, and hopefully having some right, good you-know-what.  In this era of hate, call we not just celebrate love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been in the same  bed for quite sometime.   I don't think that will be an appreciable change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You can't support heterosexual love? Your "victim" garbage doesn't matter. If people are subjected to bad behavior by others, yes, they are "victims." The people with the philosophy of blaming people who are subjected to bad behavior by others, instead of blaming those who perpetrated this aggressive behavior, are accountable and must be held to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Markle wants to hold others eternally accountable because she was subjected to bad behavior, she can certainly do that.  She just won't be very happy in a family who lives in service to white Brits.    If she wants to live as an American black victim she is buying a life of misery.  Or at least as long as it lasts.  Harry has plenty to pay her off.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lysistrata

Mindful said:


> Take the test.
> 
> Could you pass the exam Meghan Markle will take to become a British citizen?


Why bother? Although I have a deep affection for the United Kingdom, love the City of London, love the British Museum and the pub across the way, have fond memories of Somerset, particularly of Wells and Glastonbury, and once walked around the Cathedral at Canterbury at midnight, hoping to see Becket's ghost, I have no need for this test. I already have U.S. citizenship by birthright, and both of my parents were born in the U.S.A. as well.


----------



## Lysistrata

DOTR said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of that hemophiliac gene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No member of the Royal Family carries this gene. You may be thinking of the murdered Tsarina of Russia. But not the British monarchy.
Click to expand...

The late wife of the last Russian emperor was a German, Princess Alexandra of Hess, who was the granddaughter of Queen Victoria of England and her royal Consort, Albert. But why is this an issue?
What happened to this couple and their five children one hundred years ago was awful. Disgusting. I also question why there ever should be autocratic rule anywhere on the planet.
But what comes down to us in history is that the last Tsar, Nicolas, and the last Tsarina, Alexandra of Hess, loved each other and their children.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lysistrata said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of that hemophiliac gene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No member of the Royal Family carries this gene. You may be thinking of the murdered Tsarina of Russia. But not the British monarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The late wife of the last Russian emperor was a German, Princess Alexandra of Hess, who was the granddaughter of Queen Victoria of England and her royal Consort, Albert. But why is this an issue?
> What happened to this couple and their five children one hundred years ago was awful. Disgusting. I also question why there ever should be autocratic rule anywhere on the planet.
> But what comes down to us in history is that the last Tsar, Nicolas, and the last Tsarina, Alexandra of Hess, loved each other and their children.
Click to expand...

You have an almost childish preoccupation with love.  It's quite Disneyish.   Romance novels are your favorite, right?


----------



## Lysistrata

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royal family's blood is being contaminated by commoners!
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of that hemophiliac gene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D
> No member of the Royal Family carries this gene. You may be thinking of the murdered Tsarina of Russia. But not the British monarchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The late wife of the last Russian emperor was a German, Princess Alexandra of Hess, who was the granddaughter of Queen Victoria of England and her royal Consort, Albert. But why is this an issue?
> What happened to this couple and their five children one hundred years ago was awful. Disgusting. I also question why there ever should be autocratic rule anywhere on the planet.
> But what comes down to us in history is that the last Tsar, Nicolas, and the last Tsarina, Alexandra of Hess, loved each other and their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have an almost childish preoccupation with love.  It's quite Disneyish.   Romance novels are your favorite, right?
Click to expand...

Absolutely not. Never read one, actually. Liked _Criminal Minds, Crossing Jordan, Hill Street Blues. _I am a fan of Lt. Joe Kenda on ID. Never watched soaps. Never saw an episode of Dallas I do not understand this dismissal of human emotions, though. Why you reject human emotion remains unexplained. Must be a weakness of yours. People are not robots. I remain a fan of human happiness. Must be because I'm a human.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lysistrata said:


> Such a collection of incredible assholes on this thread, with a meaningless obsession about someone's race. No wonder this country is falling down, considering the mindless ignorance it contains. Take a look back at post #332, by DOTR. Full of "you"s, as if this person knew me and had any idea of my thoughts.
> Two seemingly nice people announce that they are in love and wish to make it official. Why not just wish them well? This is what normal people do. Although there has been ample use of the word "liberal" (whatever this actually means) in these postings, there is nothing political here. There is nothing that involves politics in wishing the lovebirds good luck and happiness. Why are we living in an era in which hate seems to be en vogue? I can't see why we can't just raise a glass to celebrate the happy couple.



Multiculturalism always causes tensions.

You Brits are some of the most mindless people I've ever seen.


----------



## Mindful

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a collection of incredible assholes on this thread, with a meaningless obsession about someone's race. No wonder this country is falling down, considering the mindless ignorance it contains. Take a look back at post #332, by DOTR. Full of "you"s, as if this person knew me and had any idea of my thoughts.
> Two seemingly nice people announce that they are in love and wish to make it official. Why not just wish them well? This is what normal people do. Although there has been ample use of the word "liberal" (whatever this actually means) in these postings, there is nothing political here. There is nothing that involves politics in wishing the lovebirds good luck and happiness. Why are we living in an era in which hate seems to be en vogue? I can't see why we can't just raise a glass to celebrate the happy couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiculturalism always causes tensions.
> 
> You Brits are some of the most mindless people I've ever seen.
Click to expand...


Thanks a lot. I luv you too


----------



## Lysistrata

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a collection of incredible assholes on this thread, with a meaningless obsession about someone's race. No wonder this country is falling down, considering the mindless ignorance it contains. Take a look back at post #332, by DOTR. Full of "you"s, as if this person knew me and had any idea of my thoughts.
> Two seemingly nice people announce that they are in love and wish to make it official. Why not just wish them well? This is what normal people do. Although there has been ample use of the word "liberal" (whatever this actually means) in these postings, there is nothing political here. There is nothing that involves politics in wishing the lovebirds good luck and happiness. Why are we living in an era in which hate seems to be en vogue? I can't see why we can't just raise a glass to celebrate the happy couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiculturalism always causes tensions.
> 
> You Brits are some of the most mindless people I've ever seen.
Click to expand...

I am not British. I am an American, born in one of the original colonies and my late parents where both American and born in the original 13 colonies. I am entitled to carry an American passport where ever I roam.


----------



## Mindful

While Kate was carrying out the engagement in London, her husband William, also 35, was on a two-day visit to Finland. During the tour, William expressed how happy he is for his younger brother Prince Harry, 33, who has just *announced his engagement* to _Suits_ actress Meghan Markle.

"For me personally, I hope it means he stays out of my fridge and will *stop him from scrounging my food*, which he's done for the last few years," William quipped while visiting one of Helsinki's ice rinks to see the work of Icehearts — a child welfare charity.

 However in all seriousness, the future King admitted that he's "very excited" for Harry and his future sister-in-law. William said: "Delighted for the both [of them] and wishing them all the happiness in this very exciting time."

Hello.com


----------



## Mindful

From Mark Steyn today.

~What is the correct attitude when a freeborn citizen of Britain's rebel colonies chooses to betray the revolution and marry into the reviled and rejected Royal house? _The Washington Post_ knows how to parade on the reign:

*Meghan Markle's U.S. Citizenship Could Cause Tax Headaches For British Royal Family*

As the _Post_ sees it, this isn't a story about an American marrying into the Royal Family, but about the Royal Family marrying into the IRS. Their wedding message to the Queen is: Don't look on it as losing a grandson, but as gaining an audit. And, unlike most recent Royal marriages, Lois Lerner is forever:

_"U.S. citizens are subject to U.S. tax obligations regardless of their country of residence," Peter Spiro, a Temple University law professor and the author of "At Home in Two Countries: The Past and Future of Dual Citizenship," wrote in an email to The Washington Post. "A member of the royal family would be treated just like anyone else."_

_By contrast, if Prince Harry were to move to the United States to live with Markle, he would not be expected to file taxes in Britain. The United States' citizenship-based taxation system is unusual: Only Eritrea has a similar system. It's a relic of the Civil War and the Revenue Act of 1862, which called for the taxing of U.S. citizens abroad — in part to punish men who fled the country to avoid joining the military._

How much more satisfying to punish women who flee the country to join George III's garden parties. It would be too much to expect the Republican Congress to remove this anomalous affront. God forbid the US tax code should cease to be competitive with Eritrea.

PS Miss Markle, an American divorcée, is posterity's jest on Wallis Simpson: During the abdication crisis, Stanley Baldwin took soundings from his fellow prime ministers and reported back to the palace that, while in Britain Mrs Simpson was unacceptable because she was divorced, in Canada she was unacceptable because she was American.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Mindful said:


> From Mark Steyn today.
> 
> ~What is the correct attitude when a freeborn citizen of Britain's rebel colonies chooses to betray the revolution and marry into the reviled and rejected Royal house? _The Washington Post_ knows how to parade on the reign:
> 
> *Meghan Markle's U.S. Citizenship Could Cause Tax Headaches For British Royal Family*
> 
> As the _Post_ sees it, this isn't a story about an American marrying into the Royal Family, but about the Royal Family marrying into the IRS. Their wedding message to the Queen is: Don't look on it as losing a grandson, but as gaining an audit. And, unlike most recent Royal marriages, Lois Lerner is forever:
> 
> _"U.S. citizens are subject to U.S. tax obligations regardless of their country of residence," Peter Spiro, a Temple University law professor and the author of "At Home in Two Countries: The Past and Future of Dual Citizenship," wrote in an email to The Washington Post. "A member of the royal family would be treated just like anyone else."_
> 
> _By contrast, if Prince Harry were to move to the United States to live with Markle, he would not be expected to file taxes in Britain. The United States' citizenship-based taxation system is unusual: Only Eritrea has a similar system. It's a relic of the Civil War and the Revenue Act of 1862, which called for the taxing of U.S. citizens abroad — in part to punish men who fled the country to avoid joining the military._
> 
> How much more satisfying to punish women who flee the country to join George III's garden parties. It would be too much to expect the Republican Congress to remove this anomalous affront. God forbid the US tax code should cease to be competitive with Eritrea.
> 
> PS Miss Markle, an American divorcée, is posterity's jest on Wallis Simpson: During the abdication crisis, Stanley Baldwin took soundings from his fellow prime ministers and reported back to the palace that, while in Britain Mrs Simpson was unacceptable because she was divorced, in Canada she was unacceptable because she was American.



Ms. Markle will have to give up her American citizenship.   She will not be paying taxes to the IRS.   

The Royal Family is going to butt headlong into black American victimhood.   I don't think they are prepared for that.


----------



## Mindful

And now they're focusing on the similarity between Meghan and Pippa Middleton. Closeups of their derrières. lol.


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> And now they're focusing on the similarity between Meghan and Pippa Middleton. Closeups of their derrières. lol.


I heard they are counting the pimples...


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now they're focusing on the similarity between Meghan and Pippa Middleton. Closeups of their derrières. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they are counting the pimples...
Click to expand...


You're so elegant.


----------



## longknife

Mindful said:


> From Mark Steyn today.
> 
> ~What is the correct attitude when a freeborn citizen of Britain's rebel colonies chooses to betray the revolution and marry into the reviled and rejected Royal house? _The Washington Post_ knows how to parade on the reign:
> 
> *Meghan Markle's U.S. Citizenship Could Cause Tax Headaches For British Royal Family*
> 
> As the _Post_ sees it, this isn't a story about an American marrying into the Royal Family, but about the Royal Family marrying into the IRS. Their wedding message to the Queen is: Don't look on it as losing a grandson, but as gaining an audit. And, unlike most recent Royal marriages, Lois Lerner is forever:
> 
> _"U.S. citizens are subject to U.S. tax obligations regardless of their country of residence," Peter Spiro, a Temple University law professor and the author of "At Home in Two Countries: The Past and Future of Dual Citizenship," wrote in an email to The Washington Post. "A member of the royal family would be treated just like anyone else."_
> 
> _By contrast, if Prince Harry were to move to the United States to live with Markle, he would not be expected to file taxes in Britain. The United States' citizenship-based taxation system is unusual: Only Eritrea has a similar system. It's a relic of the Civil War and the Revenue Act of 1862, which called for the taxing of U.S. citizens abroad — in part to punish men who fled the country to avoid joining the military._
> 
> How much more satisfying to punish women who flee the country to join George III's garden parties. It would be too much to expect the Republican Congress to remove this anomalous affront. God forbid the US tax code should cease to be competitive with Eritrea.
> 
> PS Miss Markle, an American divorcée, is posterity's jest on Wallis Simpson: During the abdication crisis, Stanley Baldwin took soundings from his fellow prime ministers and reported back to the palace that, while in Britain Mrs Simpson was unacceptable because she was divorced, in Canada she was unacceptable because she was American.



She announced that she will seek English citizenship which means she would give up her US citizenship.


----------



## Mindful

longknife said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Mark Steyn today.
> 
> ~What is the correct attitude when a freeborn citizen of Britain's rebel colonies chooses to betray the revolution and marry into the reviled and rejected Royal house? _The Washington Post_ knows how to parade on the reign:
> 
> *Meghan Markle's U.S. Citizenship Could Cause Tax Headaches For British Royal Family*
> 
> As the _Post_ sees it, this isn't a story about an American marrying into the Royal Family, but about the Royal Family marrying into the IRS. Their wedding message to the Queen is: Don't look on it as losing a grandson, but as gaining an audit. And, unlike most recent Royal marriages, Lois Lerner is forever:
> 
> _"U.S. citizens are subject to U.S. tax obligations regardless of their country of residence," Peter Spiro, a Temple University law professor and the author of "At Home in Two Countries: The Past and Future of Dual Citizenship," wrote in an email to The Washington Post. "A member of the royal family would be treated just like anyone else."_
> 
> _By contrast, if Prince Harry were to move to the United States to live with Markle, he would not be expected to file taxes in Britain. The United States' citizenship-based taxation system is unusual: Only Eritrea has a similar system. It's a relic of the Civil War and the Revenue Act of 1862, which called for the taxing of U.S. citizens abroad — in part to punish men who fled the country to avoid joining the military._
> 
> How much more satisfying to punish women who flee the country to join George III's garden parties. It would be too much to expect the Republican Congress to remove this anomalous affront. God forbid the US tax code should cease to be competitive with Eritrea.
> 
> PS Miss Markle, an American divorcée, is posterity's jest on Wallis Simpson: During the abdication crisis, Stanley Baldwin took soundings from his fellow prime ministers and reported back to the palace that, while in Britain Mrs Simpson was unacceptable because she was divorced, in Canada she was unacceptable because she was American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She announced that she will seek English citizenship which means she would give up her US citizenship.
Click to expand...


If she keeps it, she'll face double taxation.


----------



## Eaglewings

Trump is getting the Royal Boot...

They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..

The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.

Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?


----------



## debbiedowner

Nobody wants an orange glow at their weddings.


----------



## TNHarley

Did you read the OP? It does not state obama was invited. Might want to edit that title..


----------



## Ringel05

You worry about some of the weirdest, inane shit........


----------



## whitehall

This crap passes for political news? Juicy tidbits added by "some British Officials" who are unidentified not to mention lame stuff like "obvious chemistry between Harry and Hussein" adds up to the worst tabloid junk at the checkout counter.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Eaglewings said:


> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409




This like a month old story.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Eaglewings said:


> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409


Good.  One less chance for Trump to humiliate himself and the nation.


----------



## Thinker101

Eaglewings said:


> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409



Dood, did you even bother reading your link.  Nothing in there says anything about Obama, Trump or Hillary having been invited...dumbass liberal.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Eaglewings said:


> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409


There are those on this board who are born slaves and act it, when ever some snot nosed arrogant elite shows up.  They are first to bow down and cower so they might get the chance to kiss the hem of their garment.  I despise those people, because I know, that every fucking royal would bleed RED like the rest of US.  Tooo many stupid slaves living in America today, about 47%.


----------



## Moonglow

Eaglewings said:


> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409


Who invites an ass to an event that he will try to take over and turn the spotlight on him...Plus Melania is not traveling with him after Stromy...


----------



## Moonglow

andaronjim said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> There are those on this board who are born slaves and act it, when ever some snot nosed arrogant elite shows up.  They are first to bow down and cower so they might get the chance to kiss the hem of their garment.  I despise those people, because I know, that every fucking royal would bleed RED like the rest of US.  Tooo many stupid slaves living in America today, about 47%.
Click to expand...

You got some Trump shit on yer brown nose...


----------



## BluesLegend

News flash for you dumb fuck liberals, being the POTUS is not a popularity contest.


----------



## TheOldSchool

andaronjim said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> There are those on this board who are born slaves and act it, when ever some snot nosed arrogant elite shows up.  They are first to bow down and cower so they might get the chance to kiss the hem of their garment.  I despise those people, because I know, that every fucking royal would bleed RED like the rest of US.  Tooo many stupid slaves living in America today, about 47%.
Click to expand...

^ worships Trump’s chode


----------



## bendog

Eaglewings said:


> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409


Prince is a race traitor.  (-:


----------



## NYcarbineer

BluesLegend said:


> News flash for you dumb fuck liberals, being the POTUS is not a popularity contest.



Gee, it seemed to be a few years ago when this forum was bombarded with RWnut threads crowing about Obama's declining popularity.


----------



## NYcarbineer

BluesLegend said:


> News flash for you dumb fuck liberals, being the POTUS is not a popularity contest.



Then why do states use the POPULAR vote to determine how to allocate their electors?


----------



## Rambunctious

Who the hell cares about a stupid elitist royal wedding? Hell the funny hats alone make it a place to want to stay away from...let the elites have their tea party...I will hang with the real folks...Trump wins again by not being invited to such an overstuffed pompous event....


----------



## NYcarbineer

BluesLegend said:


> News flash for you dumb fuck liberals, being the POTUS is not a popularity contest.



Roy Moore found out otherwise when Trump's big endorsement took him down.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

obama and Harry are quite good friends.  And,  the bride is black.  Inviting obama only makes sense.   This is not a state occasion so there is no reason to invite the president.


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## shockedcanadian

I wish I could be invited so I could reject the offer and give him a lengthy speech about his position of authority that was not earned, and the history of his monarchy, especially Old Georgie Boy who was a nazi supporter.  Alas, I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy.

Regardless.  He does some good work and he can't be blamed for his birthright any more than anyone else.  I can blame him for delving into politics though, especially while Britain is as lost as any country.


----------



## blackhawk

BFD.


----------



## Eaglewings

bear513 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This like a month old story.
Click to expand...


No the invites are going out..


Ringel05 said:


> You worry about some of the weirdest, inane shit........



No one is worried.....


----------



## Eaglewings

shockedcanadian said:


> I wish I could be invited so I could reject the offer and give him a lengthy speech about his position of authority that was not earned, and the history of his monarchy, especially Old Georgie Boy who was a nazi supporter.  Alas, I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy.
> 
> Regardless.  He does some good work and he can't be blamed for his birthright any more than anyone else.  I can blame him for delving into politics though, especially while Britain is as lost as any country.



How is Harry delving into politics? 

.


----------



## Eaglewings

andaronjim said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> There are those on this board who are born slaves and act it, when ever some snot nosed arrogant elite shows up.  They are first to bow down and cower so they might get the chance to kiss the hem of their garment.  I despise those people, because I know, that every fucking royal would bleed RED like the rest of US.  Tooo many stupid slaves living in America today, about 47%.
Click to expand...


Nah... so many do stay up all night to watch the weddings or Diana's funeral.. I have since 1981 or when ever that was..

It is a girly thing..


----------



## Eaglewings

Moonglow said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> Who invites an ass to an event that he will try to take over and turn the spotlight on him...Plus Melania is not traveling with him after Stromy...
Click to expand...


Exactly Moonglow, we think alike. 

No wedding couple wants that. 

.


----------



## Eaglewings

BluesLegend said:


> News flash for you dumb fuck liberals, being the POTUS is not a popularity contest.



Says the Trump junkie who probably slammed Obama for every snub ..


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Eaglewings said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> There are those on this board who are born slaves and act it, when ever some snot nosed arrogant elite shows up.  They are first to bow down and cower so they might get the chance to kiss the hem of their garment.  I despise those people, because I know, that every fucking royal would bleed RED like the rest of US.  Tooo many stupid slaves living in America today, about 47%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah... so many do stay up all night to watch the weddings or Diana's funeral.. I have since 1981 or when ever that was..
> 
> It is a girly thing..
Click to expand...

It is a slave thing.  Must watch what the royals do, because you wish you were there as a slave..Just like people watch the people walk on red carpets so those elites can "look down" on you.


----------



## Eaglewings

whitehall said:


> This crap passes for political news? Juicy tidbits added by "some British Officials" who are unidentified not to mention lame stuff like "obvious chemistry between Harry and Hussein" adds up to the worst tabloid junk at the checkout counter.



It is political when Obama will probably be going. Trump may not be invited probably because he has to be the center of attention because he thinks that he is the KIng of America.

.


----------



## Eaglewings

Thinker101 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dood, did you even bother reading your link.  Nothing in there says anything about Obama, Trump or Hillary having been invited...dumbass liberal.
Click to expand...


I am a female...most dudes don't care about this stuff.

Keep up..... it is well known in the UK

*No royal invite for Trump: US President has not been asked to attend wedding of Prince Harry and Meghan Markle*


Trump has not been invited to Harry and Meghan's wedding | Daily Mail Online
*
*


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Eaglewings said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crap passes for political news? Juicy tidbits added by "some British Officials" who are unidentified not to mention lame stuff like "obvious chemistry between Harry and Hussein" adds up to the worst tabloid junk at the checkout counter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is political when Obama will probably be going. Trump may not be invited probably because he has to be the center of attention because he thinks that he is the KIng of America.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

If he thought he was the King of America, he would of raised taxes up to 70% like Bernie wanted to do, just like the Royals of England do, so they can afford the royals.  You really are a twit aren't you?

Does The Royal Family Take Advantage Of UK Taxpayers?


> Is the Royal Family a bunch of moochers who are just taking advantage of UK taxpayers? From my American perspective, *YES they absolutely are*.


 We kicked England's ass because We the People were tired of being slaves to the monarch.  Why are you today, so enamored by the inbred Royals, that you would spend hours watching such a display of wasted wealth.  Oh yeah, you have a fairy tale mentality.


----------



## TomParks

Nobody gives a shit about those limeys except liberals....will James Hewitt be there?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

No one cares.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Eaglewings said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dood, did you even bother reading your link.  Nothing in there says anything about Obama, Trump or Hillary having been invited...dumbass liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a female...most dudes don't care about this stuff.
> 
> Keep up..... it is well known in the UK
> 
> *No royal invite for Trump: US President has not been asked to attend wedding of Prince Harry and Meghan Markle*
> 
> 
> Trump has not been invited to Harry and Meghan's wedding | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...

I kinda figured that out, and still you guys(err, I mean gals) want to be equal with REAL men....We don't bow to anyone.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

Considering the security nightmare that would be.  Not to mention President Trump probably has better things to do.


----------



## Eaglewings

andaronjim said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> There are those on this board who are born slaves and act it, when ever some snot nosed arrogant elite shows up.  They are first to bow down and cower so they might get the chance to kiss the hem of their garment.  I despise those people, because I know, that every fucking royal would bleed RED like the rest of US.  Tooo many stupid slaves living in America today, about 47%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah... so many do stay up all night to watch the weddings or Diana's funeral.. I have since 1981 or when ever that was..
> 
> It is a girly thing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a slave thing.  Must watch what the royals do, because you wish you were there as a slave..Just like people watch the people walk on red carpets so those elites can "look down" on you.
Click to expand...


The royals have had their share of drama... Not too interested in the Red Carpet 

I like the long history of family traditions going back through the many generations.. We don't have that history here in America..

Now I will tell you that on my visit to Washington DC, I was fascinated with the history and walked everywhere Lincoln and Washington did..
Went back to Jefferson's Monticello and walked through history..

No one is a slave to it, I don't know where you got that.

.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Eaglewings said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> There are those on this board who are born slaves and act it, when ever some snot nosed arrogant elite shows up.  They are first to bow down and cower so they might get the chance to kiss the hem of their garment.  I despise those people, because I know, that every fucking royal would bleed RED like the rest of US.  Tooo many stupid slaves living in America today, about 47%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah... so many do stay up all night to watch the weddings or Diana's funeral.. I have since 1981 or when ever that was..
> 
> It is a girly thing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a slave thing.  Must watch what the royals do, because you wish you were there as a slave..Just like people watch the people walk on red carpets so those elites can "look down" on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The royals have had their share of drama... Not too interested in the Red Carpet
> 
> I like the long history of family traditions going back through the many generations.. We don't have that history here in America..
> 
> Now I will tell you that on my visit to Washington DC, I was fascinated with the history and walked everywhere Lincoln and Washington did..
> Went back to Jefferson's Monticello and walked through history..
> 
> No one is a slave to it, I don't know where you got that.
> 
> .
Click to expand...




> We don't have that history here in America..


 have you watched the Oscars, or Emmy's, all those stupid fucks swooning at the "stars" who look down on the little people?  Talk about income inequality, yet you love them anyway...


----------



## Eaglewings

andaronjim said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dood, did you even bother reading your link.  Nothing in there says anything about Obama, Trump or Hillary having been invited...dumbass liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a female...most dudes don't care about this stuff.
> 
> Keep up..... it is well known in the UK
> 
> *No royal invite for Trump: US President has not been asked to attend wedding of Prince Harry and Meghan Markle*
> 
> 
> Trump has not been invited to Harry and Meghan's wedding | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I kinda figured that out, and still you guys(err, I mean gals) want to be equal with REAL men....We don't bow to anyone.
Click to expand...


What? lol.. has nothing to do with anything.  There are things men like and there are things that interest women.. 

.


----------



## BluesLegend

Eaglewings said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash for you dumb fuck liberals, being the POTUS is not a popularity contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the Trump junkie who probably slammed Obama for every snub ..
Click to expand...


Trump is trying to be popular? Are you insane?


----------



## Eaglewings

andaronjim said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> There are those on this board who are born slaves and act it, when ever some snot nosed arrogant elite shows up.  They are first to bow down and cower so they might get the chance to kiss the hem of their garment.  I despise those people, because I know, that every fucking royal would bleed RED like the rest of US.  Tooo many stupid slaves living in America today, about 47%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah... so many do stay up all night to watch the weddings or Diana's funeral.. I have since 1981 or when ever that was..
> 
> It is a girly thing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a slave thing.  Must watch what the royals do, because you wish you were there as a slave..Just like people watch the people walk on red carpets so those elites can "look down" on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The royals have had their share of drama... Not too interested in the Red Carpet
> 
> I like the long history of family traditions going back through the many generations.. We don't have that history here in America..
> 
> Now I will tell you that on my visit to Washington DC, I was fascinated with the history and walked everywhere Lincoln and Washington did..
> Went back to Jefferson's Monticello and walked through history..
> 
> No one is a slave to it, I don't know where you got that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have that history here in America..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have you watched the Oscars, or Emmy's, all those stupid fucks swooning at the "stars" who look down on the little people?  Talk about income inequality, yet you love them anyway...
Click to expand...


It has been that way since the Big screen, they seem larger than life.. now with social media and tv we most see that they die, divorce and live , have their inner secrets exposed ..

I am happy not to be under that microscope.

Now I do like looking at some of the dresses...


----------



## Eaglewings

BluesLegend said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash for you dumb fuck liberals, being the POTUS is not a popularity contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the Trump junkie who probably slammed Obama for every snub ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is trying to be popular? Are you insane?
Click to expand...


Not working for Trump ...LOL..



I will say with all of the bad news lately, this is kind of refreshing


----------



## BluesLegend

Eaglewings said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash for you dumb fuck liberals, being the POTUS is not a popularity contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the Trump junkie who probably slammed Obama for every snub ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is trying to be popular? Are you insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not working for Trump ...LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> I will say with all of the bad news lately, this is kind of refreshing
Click to expand...


Can anyone decipher what this lib ^^^ is yapping about?


----------



## Eaglewings

andaronjim said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crap passes for political news? Juicy tidbits added by "some British Officials" who are unidentified not to mention lame stuff like "obvious chemistry between Harry and Hussein" adds up to the worst tabloid junk at the checkout counter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is political when Obama will probably be going. Trump may not be invited probably because he has to be the center of attention because he thinks that he is the KIng of America.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he thought he was the King of America, he would of raised taxes up to 70% like Bernie wanted to do, just like the Royals of England do, so they can afford the royals.  You really are a twit aren't you?
> 
> Does The Royal Family Take Advantage Of UK Taxpayers?
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Royal Family a bunch of moochers who are just taking advantage of UK taxpayers? From my American perspective, *YES they absolutely are*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We kicked England's ass because We the People were tired of being slaves to the monarch.  Why are you today, so enamored by the inbred Royals, that you would spend hours watching such a display of wasted wealth.  Oh yeah, you have a fairy tale mentality.
Click to expand...


Why don't you go study history and how the monarchy is loved by the English people... geeezzzz 

You are angry because Trump was snubbed..( probably )


----------



## Eaglewings

BluesLegend said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash for you dumb fuck liberals, being the POTUS is not a popularity contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the Trump junkie who probably slammed Obama for every snub ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is trying to be popular? Are you insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not working for Trump ...LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> I will say with all of the bad news lately, this is kind of refreshing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can anyone decipher what this lib ^^^ is yapping about?
Click to expand...


Oh lighten up... can you go a day without Lib hating.. ?


----------



## BluesLegend

Eaglewings said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash for you dumb fuck liberals, being the POTUS is not a popularity contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the Trump junkie who probably slammed Obama for every snub ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is trying to be popular? Are you insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not working for Trump ...LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> I will say with all of the bad news lately, this is kind of refreshing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can anyone decipher what this lib ^^^ is yapping about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh lighten up... can you go a day without Lib hating.. ?
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Eaglewings said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crap passes for political news? Juicy tidbits added by "some British Officials" who are unidentified not to mention lame stuff like "obvious chemistry between Harry and Hussein" adds up to the worst tabloid junk at the checkout counter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is political when Obama will probably be going. Trump may not be invited probably because he has to be the center of attention because he thinks that he is the KIng of America.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he thought he was the King of America, he would of raised taxes up to 70% like Bernie wanted to do, just like the Royals of England do, so they can afford the royals.  You really are a twit aren't you?
> 
> Does The Royal Family Take Advantage Of UK Taxpayers?
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Royal Family a bunch of moochers who are just taking advantage of UK taxpayers? From my American perspective, *YES they absolutely are*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We kicked England's ass because We the People were tired of being slaves to the monarch.  Why are you today, so enamored by the inbred Royals, that you would spend hours watching such a display of wasted wealth.  Oh yeah, you have a fairy tale mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you go study history and how the monarchy is loved by the English people... geeezzzz
> 
> You are angry because Trump was snubbed..( probably )
Click to expand...




> Why don't you go study history and how the monarchy is loved by the English people... geeezzzz


 When you have your head way up Uranus, it is hard to see what is happening in the world.  If this is love, I would hate to see when they are really mad.


----------



## Ringel05

Eaglewings said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This like a month old story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the invites are going out..
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You worry about some of the weirdest, inane shit........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is worried.....
Click to expand...

Worried in the context of consider important would be a more apt descriptor........


----------



## whitehall

How many Americans know who the hell Prince Harry is or care about "royal weddings"? I thought we kicked the Brit monarchy out 250 years ago. The closest thing we allegedly had to royalty was when an arrogant Kennedy killed himself and two innocent people on the way to a wedding a couple of years ago. I hope it doesn't turn out the same way for the inbred degenerates in the Brit monarchy.


----------



## NYcarbineer

debbiedowner said:


> Nobody wants an orange glow at their weddings.



Or wandering tiny hands.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Maybe Prince Harry and his bride to be just preferred that a real American President attended their wedding.


----------



## Doc1

Eaglewings said:


> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409



What are you a 12 year little girl?


----------



## IsaacNewton

Eaglewings said:


> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409



Inviting Little Lying Donald would be like inviting Billy Carter. He'd piss in the bushes and wear a "Harry did you grab her pu-tay?" t-shirt.


----------



## jc456

Moonglow said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> Who invites an ass to an event that he will try to take over and turn the spotlight on him...Plus Melania is not traveling with him after Stromy...
Click to expand...

Stormy who?


----------



## Moonglow

jc456 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> Who invites an ass to an event that he will try to take over and turn the spotlight on him...Plus Melania is not traveling with him after Stromy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormy who?
Click to expand...


Ever hear of Google?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

IsaacNewton said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviting Little Lying Donald would be like inviting Billy Carter. He'd piss in the bushes and wear a "Harry did you grab her pussy?" t-shirt.
Click to expand...

President Trump is more of a man NOT to go see some silly elites and their ridiculously expensive wedding.  But hey the British tax payers are footing the bill, so no big deal, right?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Eaglewings said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> There are those on this board who are born slaves and act it, when ever some snot nosed arrogant elite shows up.  They are first to bow down and cower so they might get the chance to kiss the hem of their garment.  I despise those people, because I know, that every fucking royal would bleed RED like the rest of US.  Tooo many stupid slaves living in America today, about 47%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah... so many do stay up all night to watch the weddings or Diana's funeral.. I have since 1981 or when ever that was..
> 
> It is a girly thing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a slave thing.  Must watch what the royals do, because you wish you were there as a slave..Just like people watch the people walk on red carpets so those elites can "look down" on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The royals have had their share of drama... Not too interested in the Red Carpet
> 
> I like the long history of family traditions going back through the many generations.. We don't have that history here in America..
> 
> Now I will tell you that on my visit to Washington DC, I was fascinated with the history and walked everywhere Lincoln and Washington did..
> Went back to Jefferson's Monticello and walked through history..
> 
> No one is a slave to it, I don't know where you got that.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



We made our own history and passed on the fluff.....that stuff that fulfills the superficial.


----------



## Avatar4321

So?


----------



## Eaglewings

Doc1 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you a 12 year little girl?
Click to expand...


What are you a troll? Many people are interested in the Monarchy .


.


----------



## jc456

Moonglow said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> Who invites an ass to an event that he will try to take over and turn the spotlight on him...Plus Melania is not traveling with him after Stromy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormy who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear of Google?
Click to expand...

sure, you?


----------



## jc456

Eaglewings said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you a 12 year little girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you a troll? Many people are interested in the Monarchy .
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOL hahahahahaahaha


----------



## rightwinger

Eaglewings said:


> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409



Why would they want the Trampy Trumps at their wedding?

Who would want to sit with them?


----------



## Eaglewings

BluesLegend said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the Trump junkie who probably slammed Obama for every snub ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is trying to be popular? Are you insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not working for Trump ...LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> I will say with all of the bad news lately, this is kind of refreshing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can anyone decipher what this lib ^^^ is yapping about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh lighten up... can you go a day without Lib hating.. ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


Enjoy yourself every once in a while. Most guys and many girls like the superbowl , mostly guys.. For many watching Harry get married is like a superbowl.. He went through a lot when his mother died.. 
Anyway I have kept up for almost 40 years.

.


----------



## rightwinger

Eaglewings said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crap passes for political news? Juicy tidbits added by "some British Officials" who are unidentified not to mention lame stuff like "obvious chemistry between Harry and Hussein" adds up to the worst tabloid junk at the checkout counter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is political when Obama will probably be going. Trump may not be invited probably because he has to be the center of attention because he thinks that he is the KIng of America.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The Royals like the Obama's
Not so much the Trump's

They can invite who they like


----------



## jc456

Eaglewings said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is trying to be popular? Are you insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not working for Trump ...LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> I will say with all of the bad news lately, this is kind of refreshing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can anyone decipher what this lib ^^^ is yapping about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh lighten up... can you go a day without Lib hating.. ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enjoy yourself every once in a while. Most guys and many girls like the superbowl , mostly guys.. For many watching Harry get married is like a superbowl.. He went through a lot when his mother died..
> Anyway I have kept up for almost 40 years.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

it's silly.  you have nothing whatsoever in common other than ewwing and ahhing at them.  I piss on em and fart towards them.  They are not better than any of us.  royalty punks.


----------



## Eaglewings

jc456 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you a 12 year little girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you a troll? Many people are interested in the Monarchy .
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL hahahahahaahaha
Click to expand...


You aren't JC..? Some people I know had parties and wore hats for Williams wedding... I don't go that far, but I will probably get up at 4 am to watch it.


----------



## Eaglewings

jc456 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not working for Trump ...LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> I will say with all of the bad news lately, this is kind of refreshing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone decipher what this lib ^^^ is yapping about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh lighten up... can you go a day without Lib hating.. ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enjoy yourself every once in a while. Most guys and many girls like the superbowl , mostly guys.. For many watching Harry get married is like a superbowl.. He went through a lot when his mother died..
> Anyway I have kept up for almost 40 years.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's silly.  you have nothing whatsoever in common other than ewwing and ahhing at them.  I piss on em and fart towards them.  They are not better than any of us.  royalty punks.
Click to expand...


Did anyone say that they are better than?  Isn't it fun to focus on something positive every once in a while.? 

Now as far as England goes, this is a super big deal for them. 

.


----------



## jc456

Eaglewings said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone decipher what this lib ^^^ is yapping about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lighten up... can you go a day without Lib hating.. ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enjoy yourself every once in a while. Most guys and many girls like the superbowl , mostly guys.. For many watching Harry get married is like a superbowl.. He went through a lot when his mother died..
> Anyway I have kept up for almost 40 years.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's silly.  you have nothing whatsoever in common other than ewwing and ahhing at them.  I piss on em and fart towards them.  They are not better than any of us.  royalty punks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did anyone say that they are better than?  Isn't it fun to focus on something positive every once in a while.?
> 
> Now as far as England goes, this is a super big deal for them.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

fk those royal asshats.  yes they think they are better than us.  they wouldn't be royalty if they didn't feel so.  This fk flies around like he's king or something, and he is but a mere prince.  a do nothing except party hard and go out with women.


----------



## Eaglewings

rightwinger said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crap passes for political news? Juicy tidbits added by "some British Officials" who are unidentified not to mention lame stuff like "obvious chemistry between Harry and Hussein" adds up to the worst tabloid junk at the checkout counter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is political when Obama will probably be going. Trump may not be invited probably because he has to be the center of attention because he thinks that he is the KIng of America.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Royals like the Obama's
> Not so much the Trump's
> 
> They can invite who they like
Click to expand...


Yes, Obama has been working with Harry and have become friends.

.


----------



## Eaglewings

whitehall said:


> How many Americans know who the hell Prince Harry is or care about "royal weddings"? I thought we kicked the Brit monarchy out 250 years ago. The closest thing we allegedly had to royalty was when an arrogant Kennedy killed himself and two innocent people on the way to a wedding a couple of years ago. I hope it doesn't turn out the same way for the inbred degenerates in the Brit monarchy.



Well pay attention , you will see just how many are interested in America.. BTW..Harry's bride to be is American.

.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Oh, btw, what's not to like about Prince Harry?  Seriously...


----------



## eddiew37

Eaglewings said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crap passes for political news? Juicy tidbits added by "some British Officials" who are unidentified not to mention lame stuff like "obvious chemistry between Harry and Hussein" adds up to the worst tabloid junk at the checkout counter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is political when Obama will probably be going. Trump may not be invited probably because he has to be the center of attention because he thinks that he is the KIng of America.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Royals like the Obama's
> Not so much the Trump's
> 
> They can invite who they like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama has been working with Harry and have become friends.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I will LMAO  if Obama goes and trump is dumped


----------



## Eaglewings

jc456 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lighten up... can you go a day without Lib hating.. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enjoy yourself every once in a while. Most guys and many girls like the superbowl , mostly guys.. For many watching Harry get married is like a superbowl.. He went through a lot when his mother died..
> Anyway I have kept up for almost 40 years.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's silly.  you have nothing whatsoever in common other than ewwing and ahhing at them.  I piss on em and fart towards them.  They are not better than any of us.  royalty punks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did anyone say that they are better than?  Isn't it fun to focus on something positive every once in a while.?
> 
> Now as far as England goes, this is a super big deal for them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fk those royal asshats.  yes they think they are better than us.  they wouldn't be royalty if they didn't feel so.  This fk flies around like he's king or something, and he is but a mere prince.  a do nothing except party hard and go out with women.
Click to expand...


Harry has been very active in his mothers outreaches..

Diana used her position to expose to the press and reach out to those hurting

She walked through minefields to expose how people were getting blown up , she hugged dying aides people and children.
She brought the monarchy to the 21st century.


----------



## eddiew37

Eaglewings said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crap passes for political news? Juicy tidbits added by "some British Officials" who are unidentified not to mention lame stuff like "obvious chemistry between Harry and Hussein" adds up to the worst tabloid junk at the checkout counter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is political when Obama will probably be going. Trump may not be invited probably because he has to be the center of attention because he thinks that he is the KIng of America.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Royals like the Obama's
> Not so much the Trump's
> 
> They can invite who they like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama has been working with Harry and have become friends.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Trump has friends too  He's been working with Putin and have been pals for a while now


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Trump's to busy to attend....fixing Ear's fuck ups


----------



## rightwinger

SassyIrishLass said:


> Trump's to busy to attend....fixing Ear's fuck ups



I guess golf is like that


----------



## SassyIrishLass

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's to busy to attend....fixing Ear's fuck ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess golf is like that
Click to expand...


You're not paying attention...that's why you're viewed as you are


----------



## eddiew37

SassyIrishLass said:


> Trump's to busy to attend....fixing Ear's fuck ups


Yeah those 75 straight months of 6 digit employment gains  knocking unemployment down to under 5% and almost tripling the DOW  all those F UPs,,,,


----------



## eddiew37

eddiew37 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's to busy to attend....fixing Ear's fuck ups
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah those 75 straight months of 6 digit employment gains  knocking unemployment down to under 5% and almost tripling the DOW  all those F UPs,,,,
Click to expand...

WATCH THIS DRIVE   too busy  lol lol   good one sassy


----------



## Eaglewings

SassyIrishLass said:


> Trump's to busy to attend....fixing Ear's fuck ups



Trump is too busy sitting in bed texting , and stirring up trouble.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Eaglewings said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's to busy to attend....fixing Ear's fuck ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is too busy sitting in bed texting , and stirring up trouble.
Click to expand...


Yeah you keep on believing that


----------



## Eaglewings

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's to busy to attend....fixing Ear's fuck ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess golf is like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not paying attention...that's why you're viewed as you are
Click to expand...


So Rightwinger is wrong about Trump's expensive trips to Florida to play golf with his trolls?

.


----------



## rightwinger

NYcarbineer said:


> Oh, btw, what's not to like about Prince Harry?  Seriously...



Seems like a regular guy

Not so much with William


----------



## jillian

Eaglewings said:


> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409



doesn't seem to be a rumor

EXCLUSIVE: Barack Obama invited to Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's wedding


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Eaglewings said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's to busy to attend....fixing Ear's fuck ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess golf is like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not paying attention...that's why you're viewed as you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Rightwinger is wrong about Trump's expensive trips to Florida to play golf with his trolls?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You never whined bout Ears golfing or Mooch's expensive trips...why?


----------



## jillian

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's to busy to attend....fixing Ear's fuck ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess golf is like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not paying attention...that's why you're viewed as you are
Click to expand...


you mean as about a thousand times smarter and more decent than you?


----------



## rightwinger

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's to busy to attend....fixing Ear's fuck ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess golf is like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not paying attention...that's why you're viewed as you are
Click to expand...


Hard not to pay attention to Trumps weekly golfing excursions

But at least it gives him an excuse for not being invited to Harry's wedding

Harry is a loser, he is not even going to be King like I am,he begged me to attend his wedding and I told him I was playing golf....Believe me


----------



## Eaglewings

jillian said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't seem to be a rumor
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Barack Obama invited to Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's wedding
Click to expand...


Yes, You and I know that... but I am waiting for a US news link and a confirmation..  

.


----------



## jillian

Eaglewings said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't seem to be a rumor
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Barack Obama invited to Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's wedding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, You and I know that... but I am waiting for a US news link and a confirmation..
> 
> .
Click to expand...


why?


----------



## BluesLegend

eddiew37 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crap passes for political news? Juicy tidbits added by "some British Officials" who are unidentified not to mention lame stuff like "obvious chemistry between Harry and Hussein" adds up to the worst tabloid junk at the checkout counter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is political when Obama will probably be going. Trump may not be invited probably because he has to be the center of attention because he thinks that he is the KIng of America.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Royals like the Obama's
> Not so much the Trump's
> 
> They can invite who they like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama has been working with Harry and have become friends.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will LMAO  if Obama goes and trump is dumped
Click to expand...


Riiiiight because being invited to some junior royal's wedding is a priority for the POTUS here have these


----------



## Doc1

Eaglewings said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you a 12 year little girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you a troll? Many people are interested in the Monarchy .
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Nobody with a brain. Teenage girls pay attention to this shit. I'll bet you have a lifetime subscription to 17 magazine.


----------



## Eaglewings

SassyIrishLass said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's to busy to attend....fixing Ear's fuck ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess golf is like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not paying attention...that's why you're viewed as you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Rightwinger is wrong about Trump's expensive trips to Florida to play golf with his trolls?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never whined bout Ears golfing or Mooch's expensive trips...why?
Click to expand...


I remember the hundred threads on here complaining about Obama's trips, and the dresses bought for the girls.. 

Trump goes almost every weekend.. We pay for him, and Melania who stays back most of the time.

.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Eaglewings said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's to busy to attend....fixing Ear's fuck ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess golf is like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not paying attention...that's why you're viewed as you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Rightwinger is wrong about Trump's expensive trips to Florida to play golf with his trolls?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never whined bout Ears golfing or Mooch's expensive trips...why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember the hundred threads on here complaining about Obama's trips, and the dresses bought for the girls..
> 
> Trump goes almost every weekend.. We pay for him, and Melania who stays back most of the time.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Meh...again  did YOU  whine? Be honest or stfu


----------



## BluesLegend

Doc1 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you a 12 year little girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you a troll? Many people are interested in the Monarchy .
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody with a brain. Teenage girls pay attention to this shit. I'll bet you have a lifetime subscription to 17 magazine.
Click to expand...


Ouch that was mean even by my standards


----------



## Eaglewings

SassyIrishLass said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess golf is like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not paying attention...that's why you're viewed as you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Rightwinger is wrong about Trump's expensive trips to Florida to play golf with his trolls?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never whined bout Ears golfing or Mooch's expensive trips...why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember the hundred threads on here complaining about Obama's trips, and the dresses bought for the girls..
> 
> Trump goes almost every weekend.. We pay for him, and Melania who stays back most of the time.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh...again  did YOU  whine? Be honest or stfu
Click to expand...


Anywooo Harry is saving megabucks for Americans ..


----------



## Eaglewings

Political Junky said:


> Beautiful couple



I know that the 2 of them will follow much more in his mom's footsteps and do good for the world.  

.


----------



## Eaglewings

SassyIrishLass said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess golf is like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not paying attention...that's why you're viewed as you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Rightwinger is wrong about Trump's expensive trips to Florida to play golf with his trolls?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never whined bout Ears golfing or Mooch's expensive trips...why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember the hundred threads on here complaining about Obama's trips, and the dresses bought for the girls..
> 
> Trump goes almost every weekend.. We pay for him, and Melania who stays back most of the time.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh...again  did YOU  whine? Be honest or stfu
Click to expand...


Did you watch Williams wedding? He and Harry are both changing the stuffy monarch. Diana did that, and gave them as much of a normal childhood as possible..

.


----------



## Eaglewings

jillian said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting the Royal Boot...
> 
> They don't want the drama ...I can understand that. they want the wedding to be about them I am sure..
> 
> The juiciest debate has been over invites for rival U.S. presidents Barack Obama and Donald Trump. Harry and Obama have obvious chemistry and have worked together promoting Harry's Invictus Games competition for wounded soldiers. Some British officials, however, fear that an invite to Obama would anger Trump.
> 
> Royal wedding guest list: Who gets a nod from Harry, Meghan?
> 
> View attachment 176408View attachment 176409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't seem to be a rumor
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Barack Obama invited to Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's wedding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, You and I know that... but I am waiting for a US news link and a confirmation..
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?
Click to expand...


Because the Star is a tabloid, isn't it?


----------



## eddiew37

SassyIrishLass said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's to busy to attend....fixing Ear's fuck ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess golf is like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not paying attention...that's why you're viewed as you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Rightwinger is wrong about Trump's expensive trips to Florida to play golf with his trolls?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never whined bout Ears golfing or Mooch's expensive trips...why?
Click to expand...

Trumps 1st year beat Obamas 8 ,,,in golfing


----------



## jillian

BluesLegend said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crap passes for political news? Juicy tidbits added by "some British Officials" who are unidentified not to mention lame stuff like "obvious chemistry between Harry and Hussein" adds up to the worst tabloid junk at the checkout counter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is political when Obama will probably be going. Trump may not be invited probably because he has to be the center of attention because he thinks that he is the KIng of America.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Royals like the Obama's
> Not so much the Trump's
> 
> They can invite who they like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama has been working with Harry and have become friends.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will LMAO  if Obama goes and trump is dumped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiight because being invited to some junior royal's wedding is a priority for the POTUS here have these
Click to expand...


it's so cute how trumptards don't understand that the entire world and most of this country is disgusted by you and your orange sociopath.


----------



## eddiew37

eddiew37 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's to busy to attend....fixing Ear's fuck ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess golf is like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not paying attention...that's why you're viewed as you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Rightwinger is wrong about Trump's expensive trips to Florida to play golf with his trolls?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never whined bout Ears golfing or Mooch's expensive trips...why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps 1st year beat Obamas 8 ,,,in golfing
Click to expand...

AND if republicans can recall...lol  how the orange anus said he'd be too busy for golf   and the repubs ate that bs up


----------



## eddiew37

jillian said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is political when Obama will probably be going. Trump may not be invited probably because he has to be the center of attention because he thinks that he is the KIng of America.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Royals like the Obama's
> Not so much the Trump's
> 
> They can invite who they like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama has been working with Harry and have become friends.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will LMAO  if Obama goes and trump is dumped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiight because being invited to some junior royal's wedding is a priority for the POTUS here have these
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's so cute how trumptards don't understand that the entire world and most of this country is disgusted by you and your orange sociopath.
Click to expand...

Trumptards  are like pigs  ,,they love playing in the mud


----------



## Eaglewings

eddiew37 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess golf is like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not paying attention...that's why you're viewed as you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Rightwinger is wrong about Trump's expensive trips to Florida to play golf with his trolls?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never whined bout Ears golfing or Mooch's expensive trips...why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps 1st year beat Obamas 8 ,,,in golfing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND if republicans can recall...lol  how the orange anus said he'd be too busy for golf   and the repubs ate that bs up
Click to expand...


Trump slammed Obama all of the time for golfing.


----------



## BluesLegend

jillian said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is political when Obama will probably be going. Trump may not be invited probably because he has to be the center of attention because he thinks that he is the KIng of America.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Royals like the Obama's
> Not so much the Trump's
> 
> They can invite who they like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama has been working with Harry and have become friends.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will LMAO  if Obama goes and trump is dumped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiight because being invited to some junior royal's wedding is a priority for the POTUS here have these
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's so cute how trumptards don't understand that the entire world and most of this country is disgusted by you and your orange sociopath.
Click to expand...


Says the liberal losers who lost the election, come over here...


----------



## Eaglewings

BluesLegend said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Royals like the Obama's
> Not so much the Trump's
> 
> They can invite who they like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama has been working with Harry and have become friends.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will LMAO  if Obama goes and trump is dumped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiight because being invited to some junior royal's wedding is a priority for the POTUS here have these
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's so cute how trumptards don't understand that the entire world and most of this country is disgusted by you and your orange sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the liberal losers who lost the election, come over here...
Click to expand...


BluesTrumpet will be singing "Thrill is Gone" not to long from now..


----------



## BluesLegend

Eaglewings said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama has been working with Harry and have become friends.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I will LMAO  if Obama goes and trump is dumped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiight because being invited to some junior royal's wedding is a priority for the POTUS here have these
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's so cute how trumptards don't understand that the entire world and most of this country is disgusted by you and your orange sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the liberal losers who lost the election, come over here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BluesTrumpet will be singing "Thrill is Gone" not to long from now..
Click to expand...


Its Blues guitar, come over here stand in front of this Marshall full stack while I turn this JCM 800 up to 10.


----------

